# Dungeon of the Fire Opal, Part VI



## HeavyG (May 12, 2002)

This thread continues the non-iconics adventure.

We're presently running a modified version of "Dungeon of the Fire Opal" from Dungeon magazine 84.

This is an in-character thread, which means that only the current players should post here.  Any comment by non-players will have me asking a moderator to delete it.

Everybody is welcome to read the adventure and comment in the out-of-character (OOC) thread.

Enjoy ! 

Here are the characters.

Here is the fifth part of the adventure.


----------



## HeavyG (May 13, 2002)

*Non-iconics vs the bone creatures - round 3*



			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Sollir sees himself not doing much damage, and quickly chants a prayer, asking for luck upon his party...
> 
> (Bless, no move action) *




_The party is filled with courage and their morale lifts as Sollir finishes his incantation as the creature fighting Murhid flails uselessly at the agile monk.  It then gets a whack of Kytess’ chain in answer._ (Not very strong, though.  Only 3 points of damage)

_Meanwhile, to the south, Ubaar’s opponent is trying to claw his eyes out and poke his spleen out of his back.  It manages to score a deep gouge on his neck, but the barbarian barely notices, enraged as he is._ (7 points of damage)




			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz stabs the bone-thing again.
> 
> “Thanks, Jalon, I'm ok now.” *




_Plick. The dagger takes another chip of bone._ (2 points of damage)




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Ubaar hears, and sees the others attacking the monsters while in the doorway and suggests - "Maybe you all could back up a step and lead the bone-sters into the hall?
> Me 'n' Ivellios'll come up behind 'em once we finish up here."
> 
> Ubaar yells his fury at the bony monster in front of him, while putting his back into this (hopefully last) swing.  *




_As Ubaar starts his mighty swing, he feels something tugging at his boot.  It’s not distracting enough to make him miss his blow, however, and the large skeleton shatters from the impact.  Looking down, Ubaar notices the clawed arm he broke off is trying to climb on his leg.  He kicks it to the wall, where it stops moving. _ (9 points damage)




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *If Ubaar fells the creature this turn, he'll breathlessly suggest to Ivellios, "Go help da others! They don't got as much Strength as us..." *







			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Jalon recoils from the impact of such a monstrous blow, and doubles-over, clutching his chest.  Gasping for breath, he begs Tyr to mend his wounds.
> *




_The pain gradually fades away as Tyr’s power starts mending the wound._ (9 points of healing)




			
				Murhid said:
			
		

> *Murhid starts working his way down the boney monstrosity's body, sending two wide swings into its chest.
> "Stay down you filthy thing!!"*




_With a well-placed kick, Murhid breaks the monster’s right leg.  It falls on one knee but is still coming for the monk._ (5 points damage)

_Tail stinger still dripping with Jalon’s blood, that monster follows him into the hallway.  Its stinger deflects off Jalon’s armor, but one claw finds its way to the cleric’s chest, just below the last wound.  It hurts, but not as much as the last blow._ (5 points of damage)





			
				Doppleganger said:
			
		

> *After Ubaar drops the bone creature, Ivellios turns and charges back up the hallway, stopping at Jalon's side where he slashes at the humanoid in the doorway.*




_The skeleton staggers from the impact, but keeps coming._ (5 points of damage)

As Ubaar turns to come help his comrades after making sure the skeleton isn’t getting up again, he sees the two doors to the west opening.  Another pair of things get ready to step out.[/I]


(Map attached)

Initiative :
Sollir
Boney #3
Kytess
Boney #5
Taz
Ubaar
Jalon
Murhid
Boney #4
Boney #2
Ivellios


And the status of the party :

(S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(21/21) _ Bless (9 rounds)_
(M) Murhid : Hp (14/21) _ Bless (9 rounds), 4 points of dexterity damage._
(T) Taz : Hp (13/19), _ Bless (9 rounds)_
      Sheela : Hp (9/9), _ Bless (9 rounds)_
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (35/35) _ Bless (9 rounds) _
(U) Ubaar : Hp (24/34), _ Bless (9 rounds), Enraged (5 Rounds), Endure fire (12 hours), Magic Weapon (18 rounds), 2 points of dexterity damage_
(K) Kytess : Hp (28/28) _ Bless (9 rounds), Endure fire (12 hours) _
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (12/24) _ Bless (9 rounds), Endure fire (12 hours)_


----------



## HeavyG (May 13, 2002)

The map :


----------



## Jalon Odessa (May 13, 2002)

_In retribution for the grevious wounds he's recieved, Jalon lashes out at the nearest creature with a mighty double-handed blow of his longsword._

[OOC:  Jalon will stash his wand back in his belt, and make a double-handed attack, Power-Attacking for 1 point.]


----------



## Murhid (May 13, 2002)

_Murhid goes for another assault on the crumbling skeleton._

[OOC: Flurry of Blows]


----------



## reapersaurus (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Non-iconics vs the bone creatures - round 3*



			
				HeavyG said:
			
		

> *As Ubaar turns to come help his comrades after making sure the skeleton isn’t getting up again, he sees the two doors to the west opening.  Another pair of things get ready to step out.*











*OOC:*


 Heavy: given what Ubaar sees of the situation, and these things' actions, is it possible that if we close these doors than the things might not be able to open them again (not have the smarts to)?
(I looked back, and I couldn't conclude if all the doors that the things are coming from were ajar at the beginning or not.)

Hopefully Heavy can answer before too many other people post their actions...


----------



## Taz (May 13, 2002)

EDIT: Changing action...

_Taz will look around for a suitable bone to use as a club, as big as she can handle and move there and pick it up. She'll use tumble to get there and also use her shield to her best protection (especially for her new position, whereever that may be)._


----------



## CRGreathouse (May 13, 2002)

_Kytess' face is calm, almost serene, as she continues to attack the creature, swinging her chain ever harder._

(Power Attack for 2)


----------



## Doppleganger (May 13, 2002)

The elf slashes repeatedly at the boney creature, trying to lop off it's head.  A maniacal grin spreads slowly across the barbarian's heavily-scarred face.

(OOC Dual-attacking B2 if it's still up, otherwise B3)


----------



## HeavyG (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Non-iconics vs the bone creatures - round 3*



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, it looks like they're the ones opening them.  Only two were ajar at first (one of those still is).  In fact, they would be hard to open (but not to close) from your side because the pull-rings are inside the doors.

And, for the record, they open towards the corridor, not inward.


----------



## HeavyG (May 14, 2002)

I'll update tomorrow to let Ubaar and Sollir post their actions.


----------



## reapersaurus (May 14, 2002)

*OOC:*


 thanks for waiting, Heavy 







Ubaar resists the temptation to Bull Rush the new boneys or try to bar the doors shut on them, and instead chooses to form up with Kytess to provide a unified front against the 2 new opponents.

The tallest member of the party who is dwarfed still by the boney horrors brandishes his faith-empowered weapon, and awaits the inevitable advance with hands tightening around the hilt...









*OOC:*


 Ubaar will move to N11 next to Kytess and delay his attack till the boneys get close enough to lay into them.

Heavy : is there any blunt club-like weapon close enough for Ubaar to grab and use in the place of the slashing greatsword?
Could Ubaar pick up a limb of the skeleton he just felled and use that as a greatclub against them?


----------



## HeavyG (May 14, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Heavy : is there any blunt club-like weapon close enough for Ubaar to grab and use in the place of the slashing greatsword?
> Could Ubaar pick up a limb of the skeleton he just felled and use that as a greatclub against them?  [/ooc] *




Yes, but this would be an improvised greatclub : -4 to hit.


----------



## HeavyG (May 14, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*




Rules nitpick : That's a ready action, not a delay.


----------



## HeavyG (May 14, 2002)

*The non-iconics vs the bone creatures - Round 4*

_Seeing Jalon getting pretty savagely beat up, Sollir quickly draws his wand and taps him with it, before starting to back off before the boney monster.  Jalon’s wounds heal nearly completely._ (8 points healing)

_Then, Murhid’s enemy continues attacking him from it’s position kneeling on the ground.  The monk dodges the stinger once again, but a claw scratches him along the arm, a wound that hurts a lot but isn’t very deep._ (3 points damage)




			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Kytess' face is calm, almost serene, as she continues to attack the creature, swinging her chain ever harder.
> *




_As the warrior is striking, the debris underfoot shifts slightly, messing her balance.  The chain strikes the doorway and hits the skeleton so lightly it doesn’t inflict any damage._ (A miss)

_At the same time, another monster gets out of its cell and is charging Ubaar.  Its stinger hits the barbarian in the side, just as he starts moving towards Kytess._ (11 points of damage)




			
				Taz said:
			
		

> * Taz will look around for a suitable bone to use as a club, as big as she can handle and move there and pick it up. She'll use tumble to get there and also use her shield to her best protection (especially for her new position, whereever that may be). *




_She tumbles back about 12 feet, using piles of bones as cover from the monster’s lashing tail, then picks up a large, rune-encrusted bone from the ground.  This one will do._ (It’s still an improvised club, though.)



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Ubaar resists the temptation to Bull Rush the new boneys or try to bar the doors shut on them, and instead chooses to form up with Kytess to provide a unified front against the 2 new opponents.
> 
> The tallest member of the party who is dwarfed still by the boney horrors brandishes his faith-empowered weapon, and awaits the inevitable advance with hands tightening around the hilt...*




_Wincing at the pain, the barbarian rejoins Kytess._




			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *In retribution for the grevious wounds he's recieved, Jalon lashes out at the nearest creature with a mighty double-handed blow of his longsword. *




_The sword blow lands well and is powerful.  It smashes a couple of ribs and lands in the creature’s spine, cutting a deep gash into it.  Then, the priest pulls back his sword for a second blow._ (5 damage)




			
				Murhid said:
			
		

> *Murhid goes for another assault on the crumbling skeleton.
> *




_With a combination of powerful kick attacks, Murhid breaks the skeleton’s other leg and then sends it crashing backwards in the cell.  It stops moving._ (5 points damage)

_Meanwhile, the skeleton in the cell behind Kytess jumps out and is greeted by Ubaar’s greatsword it smashes into the creature’s chest and many ribs fly down.  Then, the creature turns towards the barbarian and tries to sting him, but the half-orc dodges the unbalanced blow._ (8 points damage)

_Also, Jalon’s opponent is trying its best to put him to an early grave.  Fortunately, its stinger and claws miss the priest or scrape along his banded armor._




			
				Doppleganger said:
			
		

> *The elf slashes repeatedly at the boney creature, trying to lop off it's head.  A maniacal grin spreads slowly across the barbarian's heavily-scarred face. *




_The elf is a whirlwind of destruction.  He strikes the skeleton monster who mauled Jalon with both blades, knocking aside it’s pitiful defense and smashing into its chest.  The thing is starting to slow down from the multiple wounds._ (6 and 2 points of damage, respectively)

(Map attached)

Initiative :
Sollir
Boney #3
Kytess
Boney #5
Taz
Jalon
Murhid
Ubaar
Boney #4
Boney #2
Ivellios


And the status of the party :

(S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(21/21) _ Bless (8 rounds)_
(M) Murhid : Hp (11/21) _ Bless (8 rounds), 4 points of dexterity damage._
(T) Taz : Hp (13/19), _ Bless (8 rounds), Shield (7 rounds)_
      Sheela : Hp (9/9), _ Bless (8 rounds)_
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (35/35) _ Bless (8 rounds) _
(U) Ubaar : Hp (13/34), _ Bless (8 rounds), Enraged (4 Rounds), Endure fire (12 hours), Magic Weapon (17 rounds), 2 points of dexterity damage_
(K) Kytess : Hp (28/28) _ Bless (8 rounds), Endure fire (12 hours) _
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (20/24) _ Bless (8 rounds), Endure fire (12 hours)_


----------



## CRGreathouse (May 14, 2002)

_Kytess attacks the skeletal beings again._


----------



## Taz (May 14, 2002)

“Aaaayyyyiiiieeeehhhh!!!!”

_Taz charges the closest bone-thing (#2) with her newfound weapon, flanking with Jalon (too bad it probably won't suffer from her sneak attack)._


----------



## Taz (May 14, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Taz still has her shield spell running, it's not listed...


----------



## HeavyG (May 14, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now it is.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 14, 2002)

Sollir sighs as he takes a 5 ft. step back and unleashes two arrows upon the boney creature, "Hrm, perhaps I should stick to healing..."

(2 normal arrows)


----------



## Jalon Odessa (May 15, 2002)

_After distracting the large skeletal being to assist Taz in her attack, Jalon takes a step backwards, whips out his wand and uses it to heal the heavily-wounded Ubaar._


----------



## Murhid (May 15, 2002)

_Murhid delays in his action and assess the field._
"Sollir watch that door!"_ Murhid barks, then focuses his attention on the currently not attacked skeleton _(B5)_._

[OOC: Refocus. Oh and Heavy G, I think you forgot to take the 3 points of damage off Murhid that round, should have 11 hp]


----------



## reapersaurus (May 15, 2002)

Ubaar sees but one opponent in melee range, so he'll try to hack thru the boney horror right in front of him, while keeping an eye on the one that nailed him with the stinger, and trusting his companions to protect his flank, surrounded as we are by horrors.


----------



## Doppleganger (May 15, 2002)

(OOC Scenario A: If boney creature B-2 is still up)

The elf steps into Jalon's place and slashes repeatedly at the creature, "Roooooaaarrrr!!"

(OOC Scenario B: If boney creature B-2 is down)

The elf drops his swords and unshoulders his bow. Then in one smooth motion, he grabs an arrow, nocks it, pulls back the string, sights up, and looses the missle, "Maybe these nasty creatures have tough skin, but my elven arrows back a huge punch at this range.   Let's see how this affects 'em!!"

(shooting at boney creature B-4)


----------



## HeavyG (May 17, 2002)

Sorry guys.  Between the craziness at work, the user limit and board tests, I haven't had time to update.

And, right now, the required file are at work. 

I'll do it tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## reapersaurus (May 17, 2002)

*OOC:*


 damn.  
I was wondering what the next round would bring...


----------



## HeavyG (May 17, 2002)

Funny.  Except for Sollir, you have posted in exact initiative order.


----------



## HeavyG (May 17, 2002)

*Return of the Bone creatures (round 5)*



			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Sollir sighs as he takes a 5 ft. step back and unleashes two arrows upon the boney creature, "Hrm, perhaps I should stick to healing..."
> 
> (2 normal arrows) *




_Sollir backs a bit, then fires an arrow at the creature.  By taking his firing stance, he drops his guard from the flailing stinger tail for an instant and it clips him on his armored shoulder pad, not doing any real damage.  He then quickly fires another arrow.  Both of them hit the creature and damage some bones, but don’t do much damage._ (2 times 2 points of damage)




			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Kytess attacks the skeletal beings again. *




_After the skeleton she and Murhid were fighting goes down, the warrior turns around to her right to help Ubaar with that threat.  Her chain finds its mark, but once again doesn’t do much damage to the rune-covered skeleton._ (3 points of damage)

_Then, 30 feet away along the corridor, another large skeleton advances quickly towards her, barbed tail dripping with Ubaar’s blood weaving about.  It strides menacingly up to her, but its defense is pretty bad, letting her smash a bit of its hip with her chain as it moves right up to her and tries to sting her with its tail.  However, her hit unbalanced it and the tail stabs too high, easily dodged by the woman._ (AoO doing 5 points of damage)





			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *“Aaaayyyyiiiieeeehhhh!!!!”
> 
> Taz charges the closest bone-thing (#2) with her newfound weapon, flanking with Jalon (too bad it probably won't suffer from her sneak attack). *




_While the skeleton is distracted by stabbing at Sollir and trying to avoid Jalon’s blows, Taz slips in and smashes the skeleton’s knee with great force, making the creature fall to one knee._ (4 points of damage)



			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *After distracting the large skeletal being to assist Taz in her attack, Jalon takes a step backwards, whips out his wand and uses it to heal the heavily-wounded Ubaar. *




_Ubaar feels something light hit him in the back as he’s fighting.  Then, he feels a sense of well-being as his wounds ease.  Not that he notices much in his battle frenzy._ (5 points healing)




			
				Murhid said:
			
		

> *Murhid delays in his action and assess the field.
> "Sollir watch that door!" Murhid barks, then focuses his attention on the currently not attacked skeleton (B5).
> *







			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Ubaar sees but one opponent in melee range, so he'll try to hack thru the boney horror right in front of him, while keeping an eye on the one that nailed him with the stinger, and trusting his companions to protect his flank, surrounded as we are by horrors. *




_Ubaar easily hits the monster again.  Another powerful hit that smashes deep into the skeleton’s shoulder._ (8 points of damage)

_Then, the creature counter attacks.  Its stinger hits the half-orc in his unarmored left leg, then it slashes him with a sharp claw on his arm near his right hand._ (12 and 4 points of damage)

_At the same time, the victim of Taz’s last attack whirls about and tries to kill her.  Unfortunately for it, the combination of her armor, agility, small size and shield spell makes it about impossible for the monster to land a significant hit.  The halfling is pushed around a bit and dodges the rest but no harm comes to her._





			
				Doppleganger said:
			
		

> *The elf steps into Jalon's place and slashes repeatedly at the creature, "Roooooaaarrrr!!"
> *




_The elf does his “whirlwind of steel” thing.  His first blow chops the creature’s head off, then he breaks the thing’s spine with another.  Bones fall apart and the faint silver glow emanating from the thing’s runes stops._ (5 and 4 points of damage)



_Sollir hears and feels the door besides him open, releasing a dusty gust of air.  He turns around and there, not 5’ from his face, stands another skeleton, its barbed tail weaving patterns in the air in front of it._


Initiative :
Murhid
Sollir
Kytess
Boney #5
Boney #6
Taz
Jalon
Ubaar
Boney #4
Ivellios


And the status of the party :

(S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(21/21) _ Bless (7 rounds)_
(M) Murhid : Hp (14/21) _ Bless (7 rounds), 4 points of dexterity damage._
(T) Taz : Hp (13/19), _ Bless (7 rounds)_
      Sheela : Hp (9/9), _ Bless (7 rounds)_
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (35/35) _ Bless (7 rounds) _
(U) Ubaar : Hp (2/34), _ Bless (7 rounds), Enraged (3 Rounds), Endure fire (12 hours), Magic Weapon (16 rounds), 2 points of dexterity damage_
(K) Kytess : Hp (28/28) _ Bless (7 rounds), Endure fire (12 hours) _
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (20/24) _ Bless (7 rounds), Endure fire (12 hours)_


----------



## HeavyG (May 17, 2002)

Yet again, the attachment didn't make it.


----------



## Taz (May 17, 2002)

_Assuming that Sollir steps back and the big skeleton (#6) does not follow, Taz will step into Sollir's place and attack, otherwise she will step into any other square to get next to the big skeleton (#6) and attack it from there. Shield direction will be changed to accomodate her new position (facing east and south most probably)._


----------



## Jalon Odessa (May 18, 2002)

_Jalon continues to focus divine power through his wand, tending to Ubaar's wounds._


----------



## Murhid (May 18, 2002)

_Seeing Ubaar almost go down, Murhid's nostrils flare in anger. He then makes a swift step diagonally, and in the same motion sends a right hook followed by a kick at Ubaar's opponent._

[OOC: 5ft move to N11, Flurry of Blows]


----------



## Murhid (May 18, 2002)

[OOC: Oh and HeavyG stop trying to give me extra HP , should be 11]


----------



## reapersaurus (May 18, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Heavy - what size are the skeley-tons?
I'm thinking of doing a Thunderstomp, and wondering the likelihood of success.
It's about all Ubaar can do, other than keep hacking or heal himself (in the middle of a rage - right)   oh wait - he can't cast a spell, that's right. 







Ubaar hacks at the boney in front of him.


----------



## HeavyG (May 18, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Size Large - About 10 feet tall.

[SKR]I know I should have described them as Large Skeletons and not large Skeletons.[/SKR]


----------



## HeavyG (May 18, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *[OOC: Oh and HeavyG stop trying to give me extra HP , should be 11] *




Sorry, I started the post from last round's Word doc and not from the edited post.  Must not forget to change it next time.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 20, 2002)

_Sollir turns to see the new bony creature, where he gasps and his face turns pale, "Someone, ANYONE, Get that...thing...AWAY from me!"  Panicking, he takes a step back and fires a volley of arrows, hoping to damage the creature at least a little.

After he fires the arrows, he mutters, "I suppose those things look alot creepier up close and personal.  Brandobaris oh Brandobaris, why can't I be as lucky as you?"  He sighs as he prepares himself for a tough fight._

(5 ft. step back to N6, Full round action to fire 2 arrows.)


----------



## CRGreathouse (May 20, 2002)

_Kytess presses the attack._



			
				HeavyG said:
			
		

> *[SKR]I know I should have described them as Large Skeletons and not large Skeletons.[/SKR] *


----------



## HeavyG (May 20, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *[OOC: 5ft move to N11, Flurry of Blows] *




(Er… I’m just saying, Mur, but this space is occupied by Ubaar right now.  In fact, there’s no place on this front at the moment.  You’ll have to wait to execute those attacks, I’m afraid.  I’ll manage something with Kytess if CRG doesn’t mind.)




			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Sollir turns to see the new bony creature, where he gasps and his face turns pale, "Someone, ANYONE, Get that...thing...AWAY from me!"  Panicking, he takes a step back and fires a volley of arrows, hoping to damage the creature at least a little.
> 
> After he fires the arrows, he mutters, "I suppose those things look alot creepier up close and personal.  Brandobaris oh Brandobaris, why can't I be as lucky as you?"  He sighs as he prepares himself for a tough fight.
> *




_Both arrows hit, damaging some bones.  In response, the creature tries to skewer the halfling with its stinger, but fails spectacularly._ (3 and 2 points of damage)



			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Kytess presses the attack.*




_The chain rakes at her attacker and smashes a bone out of the way.  Then, seeing Murhid wants to come forward and save Ubaar, she backs off and switches places with the monk. _ (5 damage)

Then, 



			
				Murhid said:
			
		

> *Seeing Ubaar almost go down, Murhid's nostrils flare in anger. He then makes a swift step diagonally, and in the same motion sends a right hook followed by a kick at Ubaar's opponent.
> *




_Both attacks hit.  The skeleton’s skull flies away, broken in two, and the thing’s leg breaks off.  Murhid rides in down, breaking its spine between his weight and a rock protruding from the ground.  The monk then ends up balanced on the bony creature._ (8 and 7 damage)

_Then, Kytess’ creature follows her forward, stabbing and slashing wih stinger and claws.  The warrior dodges and deflects all the blows systematically.

Sollir is also busy as his adversary is closing on him.  First, he dodges the tail stinger coming at him.  It slams into the wall, taking a small chip of stone off.  Then, he spins right and the creature, avoiding the first claw cleanly before being clipped in the shoulder by the second one.  Fortunately, his armor absorbs the blow and it doesn’t break or cut anything._





			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *Assuming that Sollir steps back and the big skeleton (#6) does not follow, Taz will step into Sollir's place and attack, otherwise she will step into any other square to get next to the big skeleton (#6) and attack it from there. Shield direction will be changed to accomodate her new position (facing east and south most probably). *




_The halfling steps forward, then swings her bone with the most force she can manage.  Unfortunately, the clumsy weapon is easily dodged by the creature._



			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Jalon continues to focus divine power through his wand, tending to Ubaar's wounds. *




_Ubaar’s wounds start knitting back._ (6 points of healing)



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Ubaar hacks at the boney in front of him. *




_After his opponent went down under Murhid’s impressive assault, Ubaar turns to help Kytess with her enemy.  Unfortunately, the debris-strewn ground shifts as he attacks, messing his balance and his blow._ (oops a 1 – about the only number that could make Ubaar miss in these circumstances)

_Then, Ivellios, standing above his fallen opponent, takes a moment to assess the situation._ (Refocus, which I always do when someone is the last to go in the round and didn’t post.)



Initiative :
Ivellios
Murhid
Sollir
Kytess
Boney #5
Boney #6
Taz
Jalon
Ubaar
Boney #4


And the status of the party :

(S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(21/21) _ Bless (6 rounds)_
(M) Murhid : Hp (11/21) _ Bless (6 rounds), 4 points of dexterity damage._
(T) Taz : Hp (13/19), _ Bless (6 rounds)_
      Sheela : Hp (9/9), _ Bless (6 rounds)_
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (35/35) _ Bless (6 rounds) _
(U) Ubaar : Hp (8/34), _ Bless (6 rounds), Enraged (2 Rounds), Endure fire (12 hours), Magic Weapon (15 rounds), 2 points of dexterity damage_
(K) Kytess : Hp (28/28) _ Bless (6 rounds), Endure fire (12 hours) _
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (20/24) _ Bless (6 rounds), Endure fire (12 hours)_


----------



## HeavyG (May 20, 2002)

Guys, this week is gonna be hell for me.  I'm going away on a business trip wednesday and thursday and we have to prepare for the same tuesday.  So, I'll _try_ to update tomorrow evening, and then it'll be till saturday before I can update again.  Maayyyybe friday morning but that's a really long shot.


----------



## Taz (May 20, 2002)

*OOC:*


 No problem, Heavy G. BTW, Taz' Shield spell has vanished again. 







_Taz continues to attack the large skeleton._


----------



## Murhid (May 21, 2002)

_Murhid moves on to the next adversary with another hail fists._

[OOC: Flurry of Blows. Thanks for clearing that up HeavyG, and thanks for giving us the heads up.]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 25, 2002)

_Sollir smiles, "Good assist Taz!  Now if you don't mind i'll just attack from a better position."  Sollir grins as he cautiously takes another step back before drawing a duo of arrows from his quiver and firing upon the skeleton again._

(Step back to N7 and then 2 normal arrows at the skeleton)


----------



## reapersaurus (May 25, 2002)

Ubaar is lost in his blood frenzy, just concentrating in hacking the thing next to him to bits.









*OOC:*


 are we back on now? at a new location?
Can Ubaar 5' move to O12 to allow for the others to advance?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 25, 2002)

(It seems so, Reaper)


----------



## Jalon Odessa (May 28, 2002)

_Seeing the skeletal creature surrounded, Jalon lashes out at it with longsword, in the hopes of destroying it quickly so that he can get to the aid of the halflings._

'In Tyr's name! When will these wretched things stop?'


----------



## HeavyG (May 28, 2002)

_Seeing the halflings in trouble, Ivellios charges forward and hacks at their opponent with both swords.  The skeleton manages to move and absorb the blows._




			
				Murhid said:
			
		

> *Murhid moves on to the next adversary with another hail fists.
> *




_The monk spins around and punches the skeleton repeatedly.  A couple of blows land and break bones._ (7 points of damage, only one attack hits)




			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Sollir smiles, "Good assist Taz!  Now if you don't mind i'll just attack from a better position."  Sollir grins as he cautiously takes another step back before drawing a duo of arrows from his quiver and firing upon the skeleton again.
> *




(The halfling switches places with the elf)

_Incredibly, a pile of bones shifts underfoot as the halfling moves, sending his arrows flying in the ceiling and thudding in the ground on both sides of him._ (A 1 and a 2 to hit.)

_Then, Kytess presses the attack on the other creature.  Her chain hits, still scoring a little damage._ (only 3 points)

_Then, the skeletons counter attack.  Kytess dodges her enemy’s stinger, but gets clawed deeply on her arm.  Meanwhile, the other skeleton is trying to follow Sollir, but Ivellios steps in the way.  The creature still tries to stab at the halfling with its long tail, but its stinger glances off the elf’s armor.  It also tries to claw at the one blocking its way, but Ivellios parries both blows with his swords._ (5 points of damage for Kytess)




			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz continues to attack the large skeleton. *




_The improvised club isn’t an ideal weapon but the creature is all but ignoring Taz.  She lands a hit, breaking a bone off._ (2 points of damage)




			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Seeing the skeletal creature surrounded, Jalon lashes out at it with longsword, in the hopes of destroying it quickly so that he can get to the aid of the halflings.
> 
> 'In Tyr's name! When will these wretched things stop?' *




_The two-handed blow strikes the skeleton in the breastbone, cutting a large part off.  The silvery rune flicker a bit, but the creature continues on._ (5 points of damage)




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Ubaar is lost in his blood frenzy, just concentrating in hacking the thing next to him to bits.
> *




_The barbarian puts all his strength in one mighty blow.  The creature tries to block, but its arm shatters under the impact, as well as its skull and a large part of its spine.  The skeleton bounces into the wall and falls down.  The faint silvery glow emanating from its runes fades as the creature stops moving._ (10 points of damage) 




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * Can Ubaar 5' move to O12 to allow for the others to advance? [/ooc] *




(No need  )


Initiative :
Ivellios
Murhid
Sollir
Kytess
Boney #6
Taz
Jalon
Ubaar


And the status of the party :

(S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(21/21) _ Bless (5 rounds)_
(M) Murhid : Hp (11/21) _ Bless (5 rounds), 4 points of dexterity damage._
(T) Taz : Hp (13/19), _ Bless (5 rounds), Shield spell (god knows how many rounds)_
      Sheela : Hp (9/9), _ Bless (5 rounds)_
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (35/35) _ Bless (5 rounds) _
(U) Ubaar : Hp (8/34), _ Bless (5 rounds), Enraged (1 Round), Endure fire (12 hours), Magic Weapon (14 rounds), 2 points of dexterity damage_
(K) Kytess : Hp (18/28) _ Bless (5 rounds), Endure fire (12 hours) _
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (20/24) _ Bless (5 rounds), Endure fire (12 hours)_


----------



## HeavyG (May 28, 2002)

Map :

http://communities.msn.com/JFspicturestorage/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=87


----------



## reapersaurus (May 29, 2002)

"rrrRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAA!!!
Damned undead!"
Ubaar roars his anger at the animated bag of bones at his feet, and kicks at the skull before running down the corridor, preparing to crack any others in the far room that approach. (He presumes his companions have their opponents well in hand)









*OOC:*


 Move to N18, ready an attack to swipe the greatsword at anything that approaches, or perform a partial charge into any threat that's too far away to get to normally.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (May 29, 2002)

'A mighty blow, Ubaar!'

_Hearing the Barbarian bellow in triumph, Jalon once again uses his wand to heal Ubaar's heinous wounds, in preparation for future combat._


----------



## Murhid (May 29, 2002)

_Seeing the last immediate opponent begin to be crowded by swords and what not, Murhid adjusts his coat slightly and takes a few steps down the corridor, to the last unopened door. Then with a composed face on, he kicks the door in. (Presuming it is wooden, if it is not he'll just open it.)_


----------



## Taz (May 29, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Shield should be up for another 3 rounds (Taz cast it during surprise round IIRC). 







_Seeing her blows slightly damaging the skeleton, Taz just continues her attacks (flanking, if possible), lacking any better options._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 30, 2002)

_Sollir continues to step back, tapping Taz with his wand as he attempts to keep his distance from the skeleton..._

(5 ft. step to N8)


----------



## HeavyG (May 30, 2002)

_As Sollir heals Taz while dancing around Ivellios to avoid the skeleton, and Jalon heals Ubaar, Murhid kicks in the last closed door.  Inside is a 10'x10' cell, empty but for a bas-relief carving into the opposite wall.  It depcist a monk kneeling before a naked woman with short horns and bat wings.  She holds a dagger in one hand and a kind of whip in the other.  Under the carving, something is written in strange runes.  No skeleton here.

At the same time, Ubaar charges down the corridor to guard against threats from the south.  He reaches the entrance to a kind of storeroom, which has shelves carved into its walls.  The shelves are occupied with bottles, knicknacks, pouches, and so on, all covered with much dust.  Near his feet, a glass bottle lies broken.  Just then, he cannot sustain his battle rage any longer and a great weakness envelops him.

Back north, the last skeleton fights for its unlife, surrounded by enemies.  Ivellios, Kytess and the two halflings, with help from Jalon, quickly dispatches the creature, but not before it stabs Ivellios in the shoulder with its stinger.

Finally, the thing collapses in pieces and a great silence falls on this part of the dungeon, in contrast with the previous noisy battle. All is quiet ... for now._

Technicalities:
Sollir heals Taz : +6 hps
Jalon heals Ubaar : +8 hps
Skeleton stings Ivellios : -14 hps




And the status of the party :

(S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(21/21) _ Bless (4 rounds)_
(M) Murhid : Hp (11/21) _ Bless (4 rounds), 4 points of dexterity damage._
(T) Taz : Hp (19/19), _ Bless (4 rounds), Shield spell (god knows how many rounds)_
      Sheela : Hp (9/9), _ Bless (4 rounds)_
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (21/35) _ Bless (4 rounds) _
(U) Ubaar : Hp (10/28), _ Bless (4 rounds), Winded, Endure fire (12 hours), Magic Weapon (13 rounds), 2 points of dexterity damage_
(K) Kytess : Hp (18/28) _ Bless (4 rounds), Endure fire (12 hours) _
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (20/24) _ Bless (4 rounds), Endure fire (12 hours)_


----------



## reapersaurus (May 30, 2002)

Ubaar breathlessly vents from the end of the corridor back to the others:
"Whew! *breathing heavily*
Things all clear down here - 
Good thing, too - Ubaar's gotta catch a breather.

These guys were awful tough - a bag of bones shouldn't be THAT strong, and we really don't got the best weapons 'gainst 'em. 

Anyone see that strange writing on the skelly-imps?
What's with that?

And that's pretty nasty to be animating Large imps - at least they didn't have the poison or protections dat the smaller, fleshy imps had.

But *Ubaar's* sure had enough of those tails of theirs stinging him!"
*rubbing his wounds and checking himself over while surveying the room he's in closer.*

"Jalon - thanks for the healing in the battle - Ubaar woulda dropped if not :
these things sure like the taste of Ubaar's blood -
maybe Ubaar is sweet and tastes good? 

*looking over a t Kytess and seeing if she's OK at the same time*
"Care for a taste, Kyte?
You haven't really experienced battle 'till you dress another warrior's wounds all personal-like..."


----------



## Taz (May 30, 2002)

“Thanks Jalon and Sollir for the healing!”

_Taz throws her boney club to the ground._

“Now where is this darn gem hidden?”

_She then begins to search the whole corridor and the small rooms._


----------



## HeavyG (May 31, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *She then begins to search the whole corridor and the small rooms. *




_All the side rooms are identical to the one Murhid entered, down to the wall carving, i.e. 10' square, no enemies, no treasure.

The corridor is covered by much debris but it's mostly bones, old weapons, etc...

Looks like there's been a big battle here between those creatures and some opponents.  Taz finds a skull that must have belonged to one of those creatures.  It's shaped like a large canine, yet it clearly belonged to a humanoid.

Searching the whole corridor carefully is going to take a good 10 minutes._


----------



## Murhid (May 31, 2002)

_Murhid takes position against the wall just outside of the cell, checks his wounds and waits for orders._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 31, 2002)

Sollir smiles at Taz's comment, "No problem at all!  Back here is better than up in the front lines anyways."  Sollir sighs and puts his wand back as he watches the others search around with immense curiosity and child-like eyes.


----------



## Taz (Jun 1, 2002)

“Well then, there's still one unexplored corridor a bit south of the entrance, right? Let's head there...”


----------



## Murhid (Jun 1, 2002)

_Murhid with his right hand gestures for Taz to 'lead the way', and as soon as she does, Murhid shall follow._


----------



## Taz (Jun 2, 2002)

_Taz will do so, then. She follows the long corridor to the west, then proceeds into the entrance room and from there southwards up to the area, we have not been to yet._


----------



## HeavyG (Jun 2, 2002)

Everybody follows ?


----------



## reapersaurus (Jun 2, 2002)

As long as Ubaar didn't find anything of note in the south room at the end of the corridor, and he caught his breath, and everybody's confirmed that they're OK...

...then he'll follow where the group wants to go, bringing up the rear as usual.
"Where haven't we been yet?
Anyone else wondering if Archie-bald told us right about tha Opal?"


----------



## Taz (Jun 2, 2002)

_Taz shrugs._ “There seems to be only one place left to look, I'll show ya where.”


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jun 3, 2002)

'Lead on Taz - but keep an eye out for dangers lurking in the shadows.'

_Jalon tucks his wand back in his belt and adopts a double-handed grip on his longsword.  Following Taz, he keeps on alert for an ambush._


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jun 3, 2002)

_Kytess follows._

(Sorry, didn't notice we started up again.  Will check more regularly now.)


----------



## HeavyG (Jun 3, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *As long as Ubaar didn't find anything of note in the south room at the end of the corridor, and he caught his breath, and everybody's confirmed that they're OK...
> *




_A thorough search of the southern room revealed a bunch of flasks containing suspicious liquids and a scroll case inscribed with magical runes._


----------



## HeavyG (Jun 3, 2002)

_Later, the party finds itself in the room leading out, facing the southen corridor that seems to be the last place they haven't explored.

That corridor is 10' wide and seems colder than the rest of the dungeon.  It also has very few debris and is pretty damp. It goes south for as long as you can see (at least 60 feet).

When Taz approaches the mouth of the corridor, her light dims and turns whiter._


----------



## Taz (Jun 3, 2002)

_Taz stops and whispers:_ “Careful, there might be hostile creatures ahead.”


----------



## reapersaurus (Jun 4, 2002)

Ubaar hands Sollir the flasks, hoping they'd be safer with a ranged specialist than a melee-type.

Ubaar walks up to Taz, handing him the scroll case, saying "Hope dis is helpful -  think you can read it?
Maybe it tells us where the Opal is?"

Upon noticing the light change color, Ubaar is mystified again by it.
"So what we think THIS color means again?
Just that something might be close?"

Ubaar takes out his greatsword from it's large sheath and prepares for battle again, catching his breath from all the wounds wracking his body, but mindful of how dangerous this Dungeon is...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 4, 2002)

Sollir takes the flasks that Ubaar hands to him, he then sighs, "Erm...guess I'm the waterboy then?  Guess I just have to hope for the best."  The halfling tucks it in one of his pouches and he draws his shortbow out incase the party does have to fight...


----------



## Murhid (Jun 4, 2002)

Assuming nothing 'suddenly' jumps out of the darkness, Murhid slowly makes his way forward 5ft (with sunrod in belt), looks back at the group to make sure he wasn't for some reason meant to continue, and then if they do not seem to mind will continue walking forward with care (moving silently at half speed, 20ft).


----------



## Taz (Jun 4, 2002)

“Thanks Ubaar. I'll take a look at it. And yes, I think the light means danger... pretty much.”

_Taz will take the scroll case and take a look at the magical writings, trying to decipher them._


----------



## HeavyG (Jun 4, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> * Taz will take the scroll case and take a look at the magical writings, trying to decipher them. *




_Taz opens the case and a pair of scrolls slide off.  She tries to make sense of them, but is unable to decipher the divine runes._


----------



## HeavyG (Jun 4, 2002)

_Murhid quietly scouts forward.

Soon, he sees the end of the corridor ahead lighted by his Sunrod.  Looks like the corridor is about 70'-80' long and ends in an archway from which cobwebs hang.  On the other side of the archway lies what seems to be a large room, lost in the darkness.  Right then, the monk hears a quiet sound, like a very low moan, coming from up ahead._


----------



## Taz (Jun 4, 2002)

“These scrolls seem to contain divine magic, guess you have more use for them.”

_Taz hands the scrolls back to Ubaar, or to Jalon, if Ubaar doesn't want them._


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jun 4, 2002)

_Curious, Kytess pushes to the front._


----------



## Murhid (Jun 5, 2002)

_Murhid continues, and at the same time motions with one hand for the rest of the group to follow._

[OOC: Moving Silently, and slow enough for any followers to catch up]

_Once Kytess or whomever is near enough, Murhid whispers_ "I believe the moaning may be the spirit"


----------



## reapersaurus (Jun 5, 2002)

Ubaar takes the scroll case back from Taz.

"Oh! Ubaar hasn't seen a scroll for men-of-faith before.
I'll look at it later - it looks like trouble ahead..."

Ubaar advances with the others and after hearing Murhid's comment, he'll grab Jalon to the front, preparing to Aid his turning ability.

"Jay-lon.. you got dis ghost's number, if it's still him hangin' round.
It makes me head hurt when it talks."

Ubaar has his greatsword at the ready, but if he hears that monotonous maddening drone of the ghost, he'll put his hands and arms over his ears and blab as loud as he can so as to be affected less by the ghost's endless soliloquy.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jun 5, 2002)

_Jalon nods in response to Ubaar, whilst fingering the holy symbol of Tyr hanging about his neck._

'Indeed, brave Ubaar.  If that wayward spirit appears it shall be dealt with - once and for all.'


----------



## Murhid (Jun 5, 2002)

"No savior for the wicked?" _Murhid whispers in a genuine tone, as he continues forward._


----------



## HeavyG (Jun 5, 2002)

_Murhid sneaks forward, followed a short distance away by the rest of the group.

Soon, he reaches the doorway.  From close up, the monk sees lots of delicate cobwebs hanging from and crossing the archway.  Beyond, the monk sees part of a large room, at least 50' by 50', with a couple of large stone tables, also covered with webbing.  The ceiling looks high and is lost in the darkness.
_


----------



## Taz (Jun 5, 2002)

_Taz follows the group, checking the walls for secret doors if she gets an opportunity to do so._


----------



## reapersaurus (Jun 5, 2002)

"Anybody feel like burning away some of that webbing before we go in 'dere?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 6, 2002)

"I'm a bit too short, but I'm content in watching."  Sollir stretches his short arms back, and begins to yawn, "I hope we're done with all the fighting in here already, I'm getting tired of this trudging 'round this creepy place."


----------



## reapersaurus (Jun 6, 2002)

"If you stop fighting, little archer, you begin dying.

At least that's what my pappy used to say..."


----------



## Murhid (Jun 6, 2002)

_Murhid raises his hand, gesturing for the group to slow. He then makes his way to the right side of the archway hoping to see as much as possible of the left area of the room, and then does so for the left side. 

If nothing of great measure is seen by peeking, he will motion for the group to come forward, and then leads the way and enters the assumed eating hall of the monks. 

If something is seen (i.e. monster etc.) he will whisper to the group what is._

[edit: Moving Silently as always]


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jun 6, 2002)

_Kytess waits impatiently for Murhid to finish his 'scouting'.  She edges closer, but then thinks the better of it - Murhid's a better sneak. _


----------



## HeavyG (Jun 6, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *Murhid raises his hand, gesturing for the group to slow. He then makes his way to the right side of the archway hoping to see as much as possible of the left area of the room, and then does so for the left side.
> *




_Looking first left, then right, the monk spots nothing unusual._




			
				Murhid said:
			
		

> *If nothing of great measure is seen by peeking, he will motion for the group to come forward, and then leads the way and enters the assumed eating hall of the monks.
> *




_Murhid enters the room, brushing aside the cobwebs and paddling forward in silence.

His sunrod's light enters with him, illuminating the large hall.  The better lighting shows a square room, about 50' wide, with no other apparent exits.  A further look reveals that the stone tables are in fact solid, more like web-covered stone blocks.  Murhid sees all that in a flash as he enters.

He is immediately followed by Kytess and Ubaar.  The moment they step through the archway, another low moan originates from *above* them.  At the same time, something sticky falls over both warriors.  Some kind of net.

Murhid looks back, and up.  There, near the 25' high ceiling, he sees an enormous spider unfolding it's limbs from near its torso.  It's also descending towards Kytess and Ubaar using a web strand.

Then, a clicking noise makes Murhid turn around again.  Another of the monstrous spiders unfurls from behind one of the stone blocks.  It starts climbing over the block and advancing towards the monk._


Game effects:
Kytess and Ubaar are entangled in the web, which itself has stuck to the wall around the archway and is blocking the way for the rest of the party.  They can try to escape the web, try to break it with brute strength, or try to destroy it.


Here's the initiative for next round.

Sollir
Kytess
Jalon
Spider #2 (the one in the room)
Ivellios
Murhid
Spider #1 (the one near the ceiling)
Taz
Ubaar



And the status of the party :

(S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(21/21)  
(M) Murhid : Hp (11/21) _ 4 points of dexterity damage._
(T) Taz : Hp (19/19),  
      Sheela : Hp (9/9),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (21/35)  
(U) Ubaar : Hp (10/28), _ Endure fire (12 hours), 2 points of dexterity damage_
(K) Kytess : Hp (18/28) _ Endure fire (12 hours) _
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (20/24) _ Endure fire (12 hours)_


----------



## HeavyG (Jun 6, 2002)

Bonus description :

_As Murhid looks upon the spider in horror, he sees they are almost completely black, with silvery lines on their backs and abdomens.  The lines look very regular, almost like someone drew them with a large ruler._


----------



## HeavyG (Jun 6, 2002)

Dammit, why can't I post pictures ?

Edit : Nevermind.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jun 6, 2002)

(OOC: Someone want to burn this web?  Ubaar and Kytess are fire-_resistant_, and it my well be the fastest way.)

_Kytess struggles to escape the sticky strands of the web._ (She goes to M7 if an Escape Artist +3 check succeeds.)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 6, 2002)

Sollir takes a sidestep, tapping Ivellios with his wand, "I'm afraid i'll hit Ubaar or Kytess, with my bow, you're a tough fighter, go get 'em!"  Sollir gives Ivellios a grin, hoping that it will save him from the anger of the warrior should he sound offending...


----------



## reapersaurus (Jun 6, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *Here's the initiative for next round.
> 
> Sollir
> Kytess
> ...











*OOC:*


 And I'm playing the guessing game again...  
I think Ubaar's been almost last in almost every fight. LOL

Great pic, Heavy. 







Ubaar looks up and sees the giant spider bearing down on he and Kytess.
He says to the others, "Light us up, guys!
Kytess and Ubaar're protected from the fire by da Thunderbeast!
GET US OUT OF HERE, before these things have us for lunch!"

*aside to Kytess struggling next to him in the web : "Tho I can't really blame 'em much in your case, Kyte - the thought _had_ crossed my mind once or twice..." *

a) Ubaar will prepare to be freed by someone else that has fire, and when free he will try to take the attack of whatever spider advances towards them, attacking whatever is closest with the full fury of the Thunderbeast when it gets to his turn. (i.e. Raging with greatsword attack)

b) If noone frees them by fire, he'll Rage and break free of the web, then keep his ground as the others (hopefully) come up beside him to form a front (maybe moving forward 5' to match thieir positions).

With a bestial growl, Ubaar yells out in the middle of the fray (perhaps with fire licking about his frame) "Ubaar never met a spider he liked!
Get back to whatever black hole spawned you!"


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jun 7, 2002)

_Jalon takes a step towards Ubaar and taps him lightly with his silver wand, invigorating him with the strength of Tyr. Jalon then casts an eye upwards towards the spider._

'You need your strength for this battle, warrior!', _exclaims the priest, before looking over his shoulder at the flickering green torch tucked beside his backpack._

'Alas my flame is magical, and cannot burn what binds you.  I fear you must rely on your physique for now...'


----------



## Taz (Jun 7, 2002)

_Taz takes out her flint and steel and - after stepping 5' closer to the web - tries to set it afire._


----------



## Murhid (Jun 7, 2002)

_Murhid freezes and takes a couple quick glances at the spiders. There sight provokes a frisson of terror, though it barely lasts for an instant, his nostrils flare once again and he;

1. If Spider #2 for some reason doesn't move, Murhid will charge at it [Charge].
2. If Spider #2 attacks him and brings him down to less than 3hp's, Murhid will double move to H15 [Double Move + Moving Silently].
2. If Spider #2 attacks him and he has more than 3hp's, Murhid will send a couple of wide swings at it [Flurry of Blows]._


----------



## HeavyG (Jun 7, 2002)

*Non-iconics vs the giant spiders*



			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Sollir takes a sidestep, tapping Ivellios with his wand, "I'm afraid i'll hit Ubaar or Kytess, with my bow, you're a tough fighter, go get 'em!"  Sollir gives Ivellios a grin, hoping that it will save him from the anger of the warrior should he sound offending... *




_The elf is healed._ (5 points)




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * Ubaar looks up and sees the giant spider bearing down on he and Kytess.
> He says to the others, "Light us up, guys!
> Kytess and Ubaar're protected from the fire by da Thunderbeast!
> GET US OUT OF HERE, before these things have us for lunch!"
> ...








			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Kytess struggles to escape the sticky strands of the web. (She goes to M7 if an Escape Artist +3 check succeeds.) *




_Kytess struggles to escape, but the web is too thick around her, and entangles her too tightly.  It’ll be very hard to escape that way._ (i.e. DC 21)




			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Jalon takes a step towards Ubaar and taps him lightly with his silver wand, invigorating him with the strength of Tyr. Jalon then casts an eye upwards towards the spider.
> 
> 'You need your strength for this battle, warrior!', exclaims the priest, before looking over his shoulder at the flickering green torch tucked beside his backpack.
> 
> 'Alas my flame is magical, and cannot burn what binds you.  I fear you must rely on your physique for now...' *




_With a rush of energy, Ubaar feels better._ (7 points healing)

_Ivellios tenses, waiting for the moment the archway clears to charge forward and cut into some web or spiders._

_Then, faster than you thought possible for a thing that size, the spider in the room jumps off the stone block straight at Murhid.  It lands besides the monk and, shrieking, bites him in the shoulder with venom-dripping fangs._ (9 points of damage)

_As he’s bitten by the spider, Murhid feels the action of something profoundly evil trying to quench him, but he shakes it off._





			
				Murhid said:
			
		

> *Murhid freezes and takes a couple quick glances at the spiders. There sight provokes a frisson of terror, though it barely lasts for an instant, his nostrils flare once again and he;
> *



_

…runs away to the far end of the room, limping slightly from the grievous wound and trailing blood and poison behind him.  He feels the venom coursing through his veins, but is fighting it with all his strength and discipline.

While he’s retreating, the other spider rappels down its web strand, head down and legs up, straight at Ubaar.  It smells the barbarian’s weakened state and bites him in the arm as he’s trying to shake off the web.  The pain is excruciating as Ubaar feels the full strength of the spider’s bite, its poison and its pure evil aura trying to kill him. (7 points of damage from the bite, 4 points of unholy damage and possible poison)





			
				Taz said:
			
		


*Taz takes out her flint and steel and - after stepping 5' closer to the web - tries to set it afire. *

Click to expand...



(Incredibly, using a flint and steel to start a fire takes only a full-round action.  Still, you have to get it out, then move 10’ to reach the web, so you can only start that action this round.)

Taz approaches the web while getting out her fire-starting kit.  She kneels besides Jalon and starts hitting sparks into the web.  The web starts taking on fire, although it’ll be a while until it burns all the way. (Read : at least a couple of rounds, alchemists’ fire or something like that would be way faster.)



Ubaar joins with the Thunderbeast and struggles against the webbing with his mighty enraged strength.  The web tightens as he struggles, entangling him more and more.  Those webs are very strong. (DC 27 to break through, you might have better luck cutting through.)





			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		


* With a bestial growl, Ubaar yells out in the middle of the fray "Ubaar never met a spider he liked!
Get back to whatever black hole spawned you!" *

Click to expand...









-----------





			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		


*







OOC:


 And I'm playing the guessing game again...  
I think Ubaar's been almost last in almost every fight. LOL

Great pic, Heavy. 






*

Click to expand...



I got a lot of crappy initiative rolls that time.  Sollir and Kytess both rolled in the mid/high 20s, while the rest of combatants are all under 10.

Why is this pic better than the others ?


Anyway…

Here's the initiative for next round.

Ivellios
Sollir
Kytess
Jalon
Spider #2 (the one in the room)
Murhid
Spider #1 (the one over Ubaar)
Taz
Ubaar



And the status of the party :

(S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(21/21)  
(M) Murhid : Hp (2/21)  4 points of dexterity damage, poisoned ?
(T) Taz : Hp (19/19),  
      Sheela : Hp (9/9),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (26/35)  
(U) Ubaar : Hp (10/32),  Endure fire (12 hours), 2 points of dexterity damage, poisoned ?
(K) Kytess : Hp (18/28)  Endure fire (12 hours) 
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (20/24)  Endure fire (12 hours)_


----------



## HeavyG (Jun 7, 2002)

Map :


----------



## reapersaurus (Jun 7, 2002)

[ooc rant] Great.
You're telling me not one person in the party has a Tindertwig?!

I get them for every character (except Ubaar) - they are way too useful. 
My frickin character's gonna die here because frickingrassinfrassin...  

Heavy - here's  Ubaar's stated action.:
"If noone frees them by fire, he'll Rage and break free of the web"

You're saying it would take an entire full round action just to determine that it would be more effective to use the greatsword that's in his hands than to use his hands to break the webbing?

May I request that you re-run his attempt to break free of the web, and let him use the sword, if that would be the better tool for the job?
We're sitting ducks up here, and do you really want that lethal of encounter?
 
[/ooc rant]

Ubaar yells from within the thick webbing, his body bleeding and his face a mask of pain - "Thanks, Jalon, but I think the spider's fangs are getting ahead of you. 

Taz! You use spells, right?
Ubaar's friend Jaida used to light fires all da time with her finger - 
do you know that spell?" 









*OOC:*


 excerpt from WotC's website of Tome and Blood's section on the many things that can be done with Prestidigitation:
*Firefinger*: You cause a jet of flame up to 1/2 foot long to shoot forth from your finger. The flame is hot and ignites combustible materials. Lighting a torch with this effect is a standard action (rather than a full-round action), but lighting any other fire with it takes at least a standard action (DM's discretion).


----------



## Taz (Jun 7, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Doh! I actually looked up Prestidigitation before posting my last action - in the PHB only, tho - but came to the conclusion, that lighting fire could not be within the limits of this spell, as it states that you cannot do any damage with it - and creating a flame, even a small one, would be a damaging effect IMHO. In that case, Taz would - of course - have used the spell instead. If you allow me to retroactively change Taz' action and cast Prestidigitation instead, Heavy G, otherwise she'll do so this round (after stashing the Flint and Steel back in place). 







_Taz casts Prestidigitation and uses the spell to set the webs afire._


----------



## reapersaurus (Jun 7, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Here's the page from WotC website and from Tome and Blood about Prestidigitation, in case anyone wants the whole thing.

I think this is such an invaluable bit of info, it should be given to every single person that has Presti on their spell lists... 
(I'm shocked it wasn't included in the Core Rules) 

Also, is there someone who could take that COOL group pic that Dopp made and shrink it down to sig size and put the lettering that states Non-Iconic Adventure, or something?
I'd like to change my sig pic, and I think advertising the group would be cool.


----------



## Murhid (Jun 8, 2002)

_Murhid feeling fatigued summons everything he has left for a chance at escape. He bolts for the web that entangles Ubaar and Kytess, once there he gives a desperate roar and tries to leap over the web and occupants._

[So that is a running jump, and don't forget HG, Murhid has the Run feat + fast movement]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 8, 2002)

_Sollir, feeling useless prepares to heal Murhid, Ubaar, or Kytess if they come over..."If you're not going to do anything Ivellios, move over!"_

(Readying an action to tap them with my wand...)


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jun 8, 2002)

'Alas my prayers for the day have been spent, Ubaar, or I could find a quicker way to aid you.'

_Jalon once again touches his wand to the entangled barbarian._


----------



## HeavyG (Jun 8, 2002)

I'll try to address all your points in order, Reaper.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *[ooc rant] Great.
> You're telling me not one person in the party has a Tindertwig?!
> 
> I get them for every character (except Ubaar) - they are way too useful.
> ...




_Seems nobody does.  Except maybe Murhid.  Anyway, even if someone had put a tindertwig to the web, Ubaar still wouldn't be freed.  Those things don't burn as easily as a web spell.  It would take d6 damage per round, which still means a couple of rounds of entanglement._




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Heavy - here's  Ubaar's stated action.:
> "If noone frees them by fire, he'll Rage and break free of the web"
> 
> You're saying it would take an entire full round action just to determine that it would be more effective to use the greatsword that's in his hands than to use his hands to break the webbing?
> *




Er... yes ?  Trying to break through the web by force requires a standard action, which means you'd still have a move-equivalent action.  You can always change tactics next round.




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * May I request that you re-run his attempt to break free of the web, and let him use the sword, if that would be the better tool for the job?
> *




Like I said, attempting to escape by breaking the web is an action in itself, so no.  However, you're not as helpless as you thought.

In game terms, you are entangled as per a net (except the web is tougher to get out of).  This means you can't move away from that 5' space, you get -4 to dexterity and -2 to hit.  Which means you can always attack the spider back with your sword.  I wouldn't let you cut away an entangling web with it, though.  It's just too big a weapon to cut things so close to your body (or at least it wouldn't do full damage since you can hardly swing it towards you).

Anyway, you can attack back and I think that is what is most important.




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * We're sitting ducks up here, and do you really want that lethal of encounter?
> 
> [/ooc rant]
> *




In a word, yes.  With 7 PCs and some new magical items, not to mention cure light wound wands, it's certainly not as bad as you think. You have incredible firepower, you just have to think about how to bring it to bear.  




			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No problem.  The web is ablaze.  It'll take 1d6 damage per round from now on.

See ?  I'm not a completely heartless bastard after all.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jun 8, 2002)

*OOC:*


 well, I'm slightly confused by the rules of the situation.
First, I assume someone can get us out, and Ubaar will Rage and attack this turn. (last turn)

He gets bit, apparently failing ANOTHER CON save (+9 must not be good enough for 'my' dice  ), and ends up wasting his action trying to get out of something that he never could?
Would he be using his greatsword or his dagger in this situation?

And all the while, he could be attacking the spider with his greatsword with a cumulative -0 to his attack? )(Rage bonus cancelling out the entangled penalty) 

How bout this:  







_Ubaar's blood boils in venemous pain AND murderous fury as he works within the confines of the burning web, attempting to impale the large spider as it nears the two entangled warriors._


----------



## Taz (Jun 8, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> No problem.  The web is ablaze.  It'll take 1d6 damage per round from now on.
> 
> See ?  I'm not a completely heartless bastard after all.












*OOC:*


 - Setting the web afire will be Taz' action for the second round, then, it is a standard action, as is casting the spell (first round). She'll spend a full-round action on doing so, just to be sure.


----------



## HeavyG (Jun 8, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's cool, the web is already burning.  No need to continue.  It'll take damage on its own.


----------



## HeavyG (Jun 8, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * He gets bit, apparently failing ANOTHER CON save (+9 must not be good enough for 'my' dice  ), [/i] *




I don't like the implied accusation, Reaper...

If you don't trust me with the dice, I wonder why you even bother playing.  I mean, there's no way I can prove to you I'm not fudging dice, so all we do here is based on trust, right ?

Also, did you see some ability damage I didn't ?  Apart from the old dex one, I mean.




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * and ends up wasting his action trying to get out of something that he never could?
> [/i] *




Yes, sometimes it happens.  Like Taz who casted a pair of color spray into something that wasn't affected by mind-affecting magic.

Sometimes you just try things that don't a chance of suceeding.  You don't know until you try.  Some DMs wouldn't even have told you you had no chance of succeeding, they'd just let you try until you failed with a high roll and came to that conclusion yourself.




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * Would he be using his greatsword or his dagger in this situation?
> [/i] *




To free yourself ?  Any light weapon, slashing or piercing if it has a blade. (It's a house rule, though. By the rules, you could use a spear or pick to cut away the web)  So, the dagger.




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * And all the while, he could be attacking the spider with his greatsword with a cumulative -0 to his attack? )(Rage bonus cancelling out the entangled penalty)
> [/i] *




Yes, exactly.  Your character didn't know it would be this hard to escape, though.  Trying to brush away the webs is a perfectly plausible reflex in this situation.  




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * How bout this:  [/ooc]
> 
> Ubaar's blood boils in venemous pain AND murderous fury as he works within the confines of the burning web, attempting to impale the large spider as it nears the two entangled warriors. *




Now you're talking !


----------



## reapersaurus (Jun 8, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *I don't like the implied accusation, Reaper...*











*OOC:*


 no accusations at all, Heavy.
I'm flat out saying you're screwing me over!

Just kidding.

Naw, I completely trust you, Heavy - I'm not saying that Ubaar actually made the save, and you're cheatin' him, I'm just grousing at the bad dice.  

Is that OK to do?
I thought it was in the time-honored player tradition of pitching a fit when lady luck is kickin em in the jimmies. LOL

Between the consistently low initiative, and the repeated failures on his best save, and the repeated misses even against easy-to-hit foes like last fight, I'm always pleasantly surprised when Ubaar actually accomplishes a task I plan for him.  

Heavy - in the future, please don't think I'm questioning your fairness or impartial judgement:
I implicitly trust your RPG'ing skill, and there's no one I'd rather be online-gaming with - your dedication and labor to this thread mean a lot to me.
Many online DM's falter after they start the campaign.
Even the "best DM", Piratecat, is woefully inadequate when it comes to seeing an online adventure thru (see all the stops in the Iconic thread).

I just like talking about the scenarios that come up, and would rather have a memorable, dramatic one than a boring, run-of-the-mill one.

And there's just something about this map (the room layout, too) that looks cooler than the others.  







Ubaar takes a free action to suck the venom out of his arm and spit it back at the spider when he comes near again.


----------



## Taz (Jun 9, 2002)

*OOC:*


 I don't think, that Taz could have set the web afire last round already, because she had to cast the spell and move closer, but if you insist... 







_Taz refocuses, considering her options in this situation._


----------



## HeavyG (Jun 10, 2002)

Grrrr.

I was about to update when I realized that I forgot to email me the required files at home friday.

And I don't go to the office tomorrow.

Sorry, guys, but I'll have to wait till tuesday to update.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jun 10, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Well, HeavyG, once you get the stuff we'll continue.  Kytess will do what she's been doing: trying to escape the web...


----------



## HeavyG (Jun 13, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Sollir, feeling useless prepares to heal Murhid, Ubaar, or Kytess if they come over..."If you're not going to do anything Ivellios, move over!"
> *




_Ivellios and Taz step aside, looking for an opening and letting Sollir squeeze by Jalon.

Then, Sollir advances and heals Ubaar with his wand._(4 points)





			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> * Kytess will do what she's been doing: trying to escape the web... *




_The flames are starting to weaken the webs around the warrior.  It’s hot, but bearable.  

With a graceful twist, she slips out of the strands and escapes the web._ (A natural 20 to escape ! – needed a 14 or better on the die.)





			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *'Alas my prayers for the day have been spent, Ubaar, or I could find a quicker way to aid you.'
> 
> Jalon once again touches his wand to the entangled barbarian. *




(9 points of healing)


_The spider inside the room turns to follow its prey and comes after Murhid, not realizing the danger of turning its back on Kytess.  It gets a chain blow for its trouble.  However, the chain doesn’t penetrate very deep, even though the blow was a good one._ (10 points of damage – 5 points DR)



			
				Murhid said:
			
		

> *Murhid feeling fatigued summons everything he has left for a chance at escape. He bolts for the web that entangles Ubaar and Kytess, once there he gives a desperate roar and tries to leap over the web and occupants.
> *




_Then, as the monster is coming up to the monk, Murhid runs around it, the spider’s mouth biting the air a foot behind him.  He then runs towards the exit.  The web covers most of it, but he spots a small hole at the top, 5 and a half feet from the ground, and barely big enough for him.  The jump will have to be perfect.

He reaches the web with large steps and pushes with his legs.  The jump is high as he sails by Ubaar and inches from the second spider, avoiding another bite by inches this time.  But he misses his mark and falls in the burning web, which will not support his weight for long._ (A very good roll for jumping followed by a very bad dexterity roll for aim.  Fortunately, you are very good at avoiding AoOs with dodge and mobility.  May I suggest investing in Tumbling skills in the future ?)

_On the plus side, with all that adrenaline, he doesn’t feel the poison anymore._

_The spider above him, then bites.  Strangely, it bypasses the monk and tries to strike at Ubaar. From his vantage point, Murhid twists his head and sees that the spider seems to have silvery streaks down its black-as-night abdomen.  They look strangely … patterned … unnatural.  Also, beyond the spider, there is a human-sized cocoon stuck to the ceiling and wall.  Something is moving inside there._



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * Ubaar takes a free action to suck the venom out of his arm and spit it back at the spider when he comes near again. *




_Venom dripping from its face, the spider bites Ubaar in the arm, injecting him with another dose of poison.  Fortunately, he feels no unholy energy trying to quench his life force this time.  Still, the wound hurts.  _ (9 points of damage)




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * Ubaar's blood boils in venemous pain AND murderous fury as he works within the confines of the burning web, attempting to impale the large spider as it nears the two entangled warriors. *




_As the spider attacks, Ubaar also strikes, cutting a deep wound in the thing’s neck.  It is very tough, though, kind of like the imp and dragon.  Still, the wound is deep and the spider recoils from Ubaar’s blade._ (20 points of damage – 5 DR)

_Ubaar also fights off the poison from the other bite, but he now has a new dose in him.  He also feels the web around him weakening from the flames._


(BTW, I put a 1 round delay for the poison’s primary effect.  More dramatic and logical that way.  Hence the “poisoned ?”  remark.  Tell me if you mind.)


Here's the initiative for next round.

Taz
Ivellios
Sollir
Kytess
Jalon
Spider #2 (the one in the room)
Murhid
Spider #1 (the one over Ubaar)
Ubaar



And the status of the party :

(S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(21/21)  
(M) Murhid : Hp (2/21) _ 4 points of dexterity damage_
(T) Taz : Hp (19/19),  
      Sheela : Hp (9/9),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (26/35)  
(U) Ubaar : Hp (14/32), _ Endure fire (12 hours), 2 points of dexterity damage, poisoned ?_
(K) Kytess : Hp (18/28) _ Endure fire (12 hours) _
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (20/24) _ Endure fire (12 hours)_


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 13, 2002)

_"Murhid, you're looking a little pale...Come down here and i'll heal ya."  says Sollir as he taps Ubaar with his wand again._


----------



## HeavyG (Jun 13, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *"Murhid, you're looking a little pale..."  says Sollir as he taps the monk with his wand. *




You'll have to climb the web to reach him, yo.

Murhid is now stuck 5' up, stuck in the webs.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 13, 2002)

oh, thanks Heavy G, i'll edit my post.


----------



## Murhid (Jun 14, 2002)

"Yes sir... coming... just wait"
_Murhid tries his best to push himself/escape from the entangled mass of web, using his legs to push off the spider if he can._

[OOC: Yup HG, was one of the vital skills I over looked]


----------



## reapersaurus (Jun 14, 2002)

With grim determination, Ubaar grits his teeth and concentrates on his foe in this life-and-death struggle veiled in spidery webbing.









*OOC:*


 He'll attack the spider again, if close enough.
If not, he'll try to break free using the best method available at the time (dagger if it's tight, STR check if structure is weakened enough by fire)

Heavy - I think the one round delay for poison was neat.
Good call.


----------



## Taz (Jun 14, 2002)

_Since Taz can't get past the web most probably, she just waits until it has burned down sufficiently, so she can help fighting the two spiders with her dagger._


----------



## HeavyG (Jun 15, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *Since Taz can't get past the web most probably, she just waits until it has burned down sufficiently, so she can help fighting the two spiders with her dagger. *




_So does the elf._




			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *"Murhid, you're looking a little pale...Come down here and i'll heal ya."  says Sollir as he taps Ubaar with his wand again. *




_Ubaar feels a rush of energy.  Then, Murhid feels the same as Jalon touches him with his own wand._ (3 points healing for Ubaar, 7 for Jalon)

_At the same time, Kytess advances a bit to protect the group against the second spider, who is skittering up after having been outmaneuvered by Murhid.

She strikes in a complicated pattern as it arrives and tries to bite her.  She scores two light wounds on the spider, which throws the spider out of balance and ruins its attack._ (11-5(DR) and 8-5 damage)





			
				Murhid said:
			
		

> *"Yes sir... coming... just wait"
> Murhid tries his best to push himself/escape from the entangled mass of web, using his legs to push off the spider if he can.
> *




_It’s not too hard, since the web is very weakened by the fire.  Speaking of which, Murhid gets a nasty burn on the arm, as he unsticks his left leg and wrenches his right arm off the web, then flips over the edge to land at Jalon and Sollir’s feet awkwardly, his right arm still covered with flaming webbing._ (1 point of fire damage)

_At the same time, the spider over Ubaar climbs up its web out of reach of the barbarian, trailing foul ichor.  Seems the last blow hurt it bad._





			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *With grim determination, Ubaar grits his teeth and concentrates on his foe in this life-and-death struggle veiled in spidery webbing.*




_Since the spider has retreated upward and the web has been weakened quite a bit by the fire, Ubaar opts for his mighty strength._ (DC 18, or a 12 or more on a d20)

_With a shout and a great leap, the barbarian leaps out of the web, trailing flaming strands as he lands besides Kytess._

Here's the initiative for next round.

Taz
Ivellios
Sollir
Kytess
Jalon
Spider #2 (the one in the room)
Murhid
Spider #1 (the one over Ubaar)
Ubaar


(Note that the webs are very weak.  They could easily be cut down, or they’ll probably be destroyed by another round of fire.  Ivellios is certainly getting ready to hack down the webs if the three people in the entryway get out of the way.)

And the status of the party :

(S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(21/21)  
(M) Murhid : Hp (8/21) _ 4 points of dexterity damage, poisoned ?_
(T) Taz : Hp (19/19),  
      Sheela : Hp (9/9),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (26/35)  
(U) Ubaar : Hp (17/32), _ Endure fire (12 hours), 2 points of dexterity damage, enraged, poisoned ?_
(K) Kytess : Hp (18/28) _ Endure fire (12 hours) _
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (20/24) _ Endure fire (12 hours)_


----------



## reapersaurus (Jun 15, 2002)

Looking down the fangs of the devilishly monstrous spider, Ubaar glances over at the warrior-woman beside him and conspires ; "Let's team up on this horror - Ubaar's gonna go over the top if you wanna go low on the spider."

Ubaar focuses the strength of the Thunderbeast into the ends of his limbs as he channels a Feat of Strength to aid his greatsword's blow this round. (24 STR for 1 round)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 16, 2002)

"I'll let you all what you do best, don't mind me..."  Sollir says as he takes a step back, just after tapping Murhid with his wand.

(5 ft. step to M4)


----------



## drs (Jun 16, 2002)

Sorry wrong id.


----------



## Murhid (Jun 16, 2002)

"There is a cocoon up there; I think these spiders have captured someone..." _Murhid says in the direction of Jalon._

_Murhid will then;
1. If the web has near totally burnt away (allowing safe passage), Murhid will make a quick dash to his rightmost, table, (I9).
2. If Murhid has got 15 or more hit points by his initiative he will do as in 1., disregarding the flames.
3. If neither 1. or 2. are applicable Murhid will refocus._


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jun 16, 2002)

_Seeing Ubaar's fury rising , Jalon continues to use his wand to administer to the barbarian's wounds._

'Rage on, warrior - don't count us out of this yet.'


----------



## reapersaurus (Jun 16, 2002)

Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *'Rage on, warrior - don't count us out of this yet.' *



"You keep me up'n'fightin', Cap'n Justice, and Ubaar'll drop 'em all!"

Ubaar's sounds of exertion and rage fill the chamber.


----------



## HeavyG (Jun 17, 2002)

_With a great shout, Ivellios shoulders aside Jalon and slashes at the burning webs, his two swords clearing a large path through the strands and throwing the rest to the ground.

Taz then uses this path to enter the room._




			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *"I'll let you all what you do best, don't mind me..."  Sollir says as he takes a step back, just after tapping Murhid with his wand.*




The wand heals Murhid of 3 hit points.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Looking down the fangs of the devilishly monstrous spider, Ubaar glances over at the warrior-woman beside him and conspires ; "Let's team up on this horror - Ubaar's gonna go over the top if you wanna go low on the spider."*





_Kytess attacks the spider, but fails to penetrate it’s thick hide._




			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Seeing Ubaar's fury rising , Jalon continues to use his wand to administer to the barbarian's wounds.
> 
> 'Rage on, warrior - don't count us out of this yet.' *




_Ubaar gets much better under the priest’s ministrations, as Kytess dodges the giant spider’s bite._ (9 hit points)




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"You keep me up'n'fightin', Cap'n Justice, and Ubaar'll drop 'em all!"
> 
> Ubaar's sounds of exertion and rage fill the chamber. *







			
				Murhid said:
			
		

> *"There is a cocoon up there; I think these spiders have captured someone..." Murhid says in the direction of Jalon.
> 
> Murhid will then;
> 1. If the web has near totally burnt away (allowing safe passage), Murhid will make a quick dash to his rightmost, table, (I9).*




_The agile monk passes by Ivellios and leaps on the rightmost stone table, just as the spider near the ceiling shoots a large gob of webbing at Ivellios.  It hits the elf with force and wraps around him, anchoring him to the ground and the archway, and blocking the way yet again._




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Ubaar focuses the strength of the Thunderbeast into the ends of his limbs as he channels a Feat of Strength to aid his greatsword's blow this round. *




_Ubaar shatters the spider’s back with a mighty blow and its body crumples to the ground, dying._ (16-5 damage)

_Just at that moment, a section of wall, about door-sized, up 8’ in the far wall, slides to the side and some gray humanoids jump out.  A cold, high-pitched voice, cries out “Go, my pretties !  The crawlies are dead ! We are free !  Kill the meatsssss !”  The voice comes from further in that secret passage as more humanoids pour out and look at you with evil and hungry red eyes.

Ghouls.

Taz’s light gets noticeably whiter and paler as they enter the room.  Fortunately, you have other sources of light._




Here's the initiative for next round.

Taz
Ivellios
Sollir
That mystery voice
Kytess
Jalon
Murhid
Spider #1 (the one over the web)
Ubaar
The Ghoul Army



And the status of the party :

(S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(21/21)  
(M) Murhid : Hp (11/21) _ 4 points of dexterity damage, poisoned ?_
(T) Taz : Hp (19/19),  
      Sheela : Hp (9/9),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (26/35) _ Entangled in webs (-2 to hit, -4 to dex, can’t move)_
(U) Ubaar : Hp (26/32), _ Endure fire (12 hours), 2 points of dexterity damage, enraged, poisoned ?_
(K) Kytess : Hp (18/28) _ Endure fire (12 hours) _
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (20/24) _ Endure fire (12 hours)_


----------



## HeavyG (Jun 17, 2002)

(Okay, normally (in a PNP game), if you get paralyzed for a couple of rounds, it goes by pretty quickly, but since we're playing PBP and time goes by so quickly, getting paralyzed by a ghoul would be no fun.  Especially since your fate would now be riding 100% on a roll of a die you can't make yourself.  And that's no fun.

So, in the interest of playability, I'm house ruling the ghouls to have poisoned claws that do dexterity damage instead of a paralyzing touch.  That way, it'll be more gradual, like hp damage.  We'll also assume that any cleric amongst you knows this.)


----------



## Taz (Jun 17, 2002)

“Eek!”

_Taz moves next to Kytess (N8) and readies her dagger to hit any ghoul that dares to come close enough!_


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jun 18, 2002)

_Hearing the commotion cause by the new threat, and seeing that Ubaar's condition has improved considerably, Jalon pushes his way to the front of the party.

When the priest lays eyes on the ghouls  before him, he instantly clutches the silver, mailed-fist icon upon his chest.  Incensed by the presence of such degenerate creatures, he holds forth Tyr's symbol of justice and boldly strides forward.

'Abominations!  Turn back now, or face Tyr's fury, wretched ones!  There is no place for you amongst the living - repent at once, or taste righteous steel and flame.'_

[OOC:Move to L11 and a turning attempt (Let's hope I can keep up the insanely high rolls for turning attempts to beat their turn resistance.     )]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 18, 2002)

_"One second, I'm coming, I'm coming...it seems we'll need a little luck to win this battle, don't worry,"  The halfling says as he hurries into the room, "I'm here...I'm sure you all are more assured now, right?"  Sollir grins as he begins chanting softly._

(Move action to M7, trying to cast Bless)


----------



## Murhid (Jun 18, 2002)

_Murhid with a slightly fatigued face on, sends a quick checking glance at Kytess and Ubaar..._
"Any orders comrades?"

_If Ubaar or Kytess don't have much to say Murhid will ready an action, once a ghoul comes within 5ft of him he will attempt to jump on it from the table he is on now._

I don't know how that works (jumping on someone) but it sounds like something Murhid would do, so what ever works HG.


----------



## HeavyG (Jun 18, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> * I don't know how that works (jumping on someone) but it sounds like something Murhid would do, so what ever works HG. *




Technically, it would be a charge, IMO.

What's your goal ?  
A normal attack (or two with flurry) ?  
Grappling ?  
Tripping ?


----------



## Murhid (Jun 19, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *Technically, it would be a charge, IMO.
> *



Well then just a charge?

Murhid would be just jumping and kicking, I suppose, but someone who weighs 220lb kicking while landing on a ghoul would do more damage then just a normal kick wouldn't it?


----------



## reapersaurus (Jun 19, 2002)

*OOC:*


 How high up is the spider?
Can Ubaar hit it with a jump and greatsword?

And from Murhid's description of his action, it sounds like it would be a normal kick (maybe a bit of Bull Rush thrown in for flavor), but from higher ground, granting a +1 bonus. 







If Ubaar can reach the spider by his initiative, he'll use his greatsword on it (how many more rounds of Rage left?
Whew!)

If the spider's out of reach, he'll say "Damned spider - if Ubaar was taller he'd finish you off!"
And then ready an attack against the ghouls if they advance, readying to split the lead one in two with the greatsword, saying "Come get some, you grotesque bags of bones."


----------



## HeavyG (Jun 19, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*




Not really, the ceiling is 25' high and the spider reached it last round.

It made me think though...

Technically speaking, since you have to attack before moving or after, wouldn't attacking something in mid-jump require Spring Attack ?


----------



## HeavyG (Jun 19, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *
> Well then just a charge?
> 
> Murhid would be just jumping and kicking, I suppose, but someone who weighs 220lb kicking while landing on a ghoul would do more damage then just a normal kick wouldn't it? *




I could always inflict 1d6 falling damage to both of you. You'd also end up prone in the middle of a pack of ghouls. 

Of course, Reaper was right about the +1 for higher ground.

If you had power attack, you could always transfer your +2 to hit from the charge into damage.

So, what is it ?

Charge or normal attack ?

Flurry of blow or not ?


----------



## Murhid (Jun 20, 2002)

Flurry of Blows then , no need to keep things up for so long on my accord, though. 

Maybe a description would fit the hole jumping on the ghoul thing better than an action... anyway.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jun 20, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *Technically speaking, since you have to attack before moving or after, wouldn't attacking something in mid-jump require Spring Attack ? *











*OOC:*


  I presume that landing from a jump is seperate from the normal movement restrictions?
If gravity was counted as a character's movement, than you'd have to outlaw someone from moving more than 30' a round when jumping off a cliff...  

And a last conditional for this round's movement:
If Ubaar can't reach the spider, and the if the ghoul's don't come close (perhaps they are turned?), than he will attack whatever he can reach this round.
(He's raging - he'll not go a turn without fighting)


----------



## HeavyG (Jun 20, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *“Eek!”
> 
> Taz moves next to Kytess (N8) and readies her dagger to hit any ghoul that dares to come close enough! *




_Meanwhile, Ivellios starts cutting himself out of that spider web with his swords. * Cut-cut-stab-poke*.  He manages to almost free himself, then the spider near the ceiling drops another one on him, entangling him even further._





			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *"One second, I'm coming, I'm coming...it seems we'll need a little luck to win this battle, don't worry,"  The halfling says as he hurries into the room, "I'm here...I'm sure you all are more assured now, right?"  Sollir grins as he begins chanting softly.
> *




_As he finishes his spell, the party feels a new energy coursing through them.  Their courage is bolstered.  At the same time, the mysterious voice in the dark corridor ahead is heard chanting also.  Then, abruptly, it stops._




			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Hearing the commotion cause by the new threat, and seeing that Ubaar's condition has improved considerably, Jalon pushes his way to the front of the party.
> 
> When the priest lays eyes on the ghouls  before him, he instantly clutches the silver, mailed-fist icon upon his chest.  Incensed by the presence of such degenerate creatures, he holds forth Tyr's symbol of justice and boldly strides forward.
> 
> ...




_As Jalon raises his holy symbol on high, he feels a great darkness, a great power of evil around the ghouls.  He puts his whole faith into the attempt, but the ghouls don’t seem to be afraid of him._ (rolled a 13, not high enough unfortunately)

_The voice ahead croaks “Kill HIM.  Kill the priest, my beautiful !”_

(I’ll also be assuming the others will follow and back him up.)



			
				Murhid said:
			
		

> *Murhid with a slightly fatigued face on, sends a quick checking glance at Kytess and Ubaar...
> "Any orders comrades?"
> *




_The monk and Kytess both await the undead unslaught._




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *If the spider's out of reach, he'll say "Damned spider - if Ubaar was taller he'd finish you off!"
> And then ready an attack against the ghouls if they advance, readying to split the lead one in two with the greatsword, saying "Come get some, you grotesque bags of bones."  *




_Then, with a shout, hisses and spits, the ghouls charge at the stalwart defenders, claws raised and dripping ichor.

One goes for Murhid while the other three go for Jalon, Ubaar and Kytess.  They seem to be ignoring Taz.

As the first approaches Murhid, the monk jumps at it, kneeing it in the face and making it fall to the ground.  Murhid hears the ghoul’s skull crunch as he rides it to the ground, ending up kneeling on a kicking and clawing ghoul.  Murhid manages to avoid the venom-dripping claws by deflecting them with a wrist lock, but the ghoul bites him in the leg.  _(6 points of damage for the ghoul, 6 for Murhid)

_Ubaar and Kytess fare better.  As his ghoul approaches to claw his eyes out, Ubaar swings with his greatsword, putting all his strength into the blade, and chops off the ghouls head.  Its body continues advancing for two steps, then falls to the ground like a puppet with cut strings.  Meanwhile, Kytess shreds her ghoul’s leg as it charges, then reverses her chain to slash and crush its neck as it falls forward at her feet, just as Taz buries her small blade in the thing’s shoulder._ (16 points of damage for Ubaar, 10 and 7 for Kytess, 1 for Taz)

_The last ghoul launches itself at Jalon, but succeeds only at scratching his heavy armor.

Then, another pack of ghouls jumps down from the corridor and looks at the defenders with murder in their eyes.  One licks its lips with a long black tongue as a different figure arrives at the edge of the corridor and into your light.  It looks like a decayed human corpse, like the ghouls, but with completely white translucent eyes, and wearing tattered rags that used to be black robes.  It holds a wickedly curved dagger in one hand and a pair of pendants hang from his neck.  One is a symbol depicting a laughing animated skull on a solid black hexagon.  The other is a neckchain holding up a fist-sized red gem.  An eldritch energy swirls around its upper body, alternating sickly purple and intense black.

Then it speak with a shrill voice “Bring me the heart of the priest !”_


Ubaar and Jalon recognize the symbol as the unholy symbol of Velsharoon, god of necromancy and undeads.


Here's the initiative for next round.

Ivellios
Sollir
The ghoul's boss
Jalon
Spider #1 (the one over the web)
Taz
Kytess
Murhid
Ubaar
The Ghoul Army


And the status of the party :

(S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(21/21) _ Bless (9 rounds, affects everyone)_
(M) Murhid : Hp (5/21) _ 4 points of dexterity damage, poisoned ?_
(T) Taz : Hp (19/19),  
      Sheela : Hp (9/9),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (26/35) _ Entangled in webs (-2 to hit, -4 to dex, can’t move)_
(U) Ubaar : Hp (26/32), _ Endure fire (12 hours), 2 points of dexterity damage, enraged, poisoned ?_
(K) Kytess : Hp (18/28) _ Endure fire (12 hours) _
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (20/24) _ Endure fire (12 hours)_


----------



## Taz (Jun 20, 2002)

“Archibald was right!” Taz says, hopefully telling the others about the gem while not alarming the ghoul leader about their knowledge of the fire opal.

_Taz readies her dagger again._


----------



## reapersaurus (Jun 21, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz readies her dagger again. *



Looking past Jalon and Kytess, Ubaar sees Taz brandishing her dagger in the middle of a battle royale :
"Taz-zy, is that your best weapon here?
What happun to da stingy-stick that the witch hurt us all with?

If you, or Sollir, or Ivellios could finish off da spider up dere, or nail dis raggedy-man here?"

Ubaar re-balances after cracking off the last ghoul's head, and waits for another within striking distance to tee off on.

"Nice kick, Murhid -  but getting close with dese things ain't good...

Nice moves, Kyte - as always. 

Jalon - is your faith not strong enuff in here?
Sometimes you just gotta make converts of monsters by baptizin' em with Steel!"


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jun 21, 2002)

_After deflecting the ghoul's pitiful attempts to claw him, Jalon retaliates with a sweeping, double-handed blow of his longsword._

'You may resist the searing light of Tyr, but you shant withstand my fury, wretch!'

_The priest then turns to Ubaar, responding to his advice -_

'Indeed warrior - there is foulness at work here, that can only be cleansed through flame and steel.'


----------



## Murhid (Jun 21, 2002)

_Murhid sways his head slightly from side to side as if drowsy, then goes for a kick at the ghoul, hopefully to get it away, or better. Then attempts to make his way to the other side of the room. And while doing so he will draw forth three master work shurikens._
"Yes Ubaar, hit and run though, you kno-"_ Murhid makes a cringed face as the pain from his recent wounds set in a bit more._

_If no one else offers to take care of spidy, Murhid will say_ "I will... _*Murhid looks at the shurikens in his hand*_ distract, yeah distract that construct of a spider"

[OOC: Attack + Move to K9]


----------



## HeavyG (Jun 21, 2002)

_With Sollir’s help, Ivellios cuts and slashes and finally frees himself from the web.  Then they both enter the room.

Then, the undead priest mutters a few unholy words and points at Kytess.  With a flash of dark magic, the warrior stops moving, then, he turns towards Ubaar._ (A 1 on that save.  And Kytess doesn’t have very good will saves.  Oh well.)





			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *After deflecting the ghoul's pitiful attempts to claw him, Jalon retaliates with a sweeping, double-handed blow of his longsword.
> 
> 'You may resist the searing light of Tyr, but you shant withstand my fury, wretch!'
> *





_The double-handed blow scores a deep wound on the ghoul’s chest, and a spray of foul ichor spews out.  The ghoul is still coming, though._ (8 points of damage)

_Then, the spider tries to throw yet another web at Ivellios, but the elf saw it coming and dodges lithely out of the way._






			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *“Archibald was right!” Taz says, hopefully telling the others about the gem while not alarming the ghoul leader about their knowledge of the fire opal.
> 
> Taz readies her dagger again. *








			
				Murhid said:
			
		

> *Murhid sways his head slightly from side to side as if drowsy, then goes for a kick at the ghoul, hopefully to get it away, or better. Then attempts to make his way to the other side of the room. And while doing so he will draw forth three master work shurikens.
> "Yes Ubaar, hit and run though, you kno-" Murhid makes a cringed face as the pain from his recent wounds set in a bit more.
> *




_The kick crushes the prone ghoul’s skull as Murhid launches off further into the room.  It’s still moving, though very feebly._ (7 points of damage)






			
				Murhid said:
			
		

> * If no one else offers to take care of spidy, Murhid will say "I will... *Murhid looks at the shurikens in his hand* distract, yeah distract that construct of a spider"
> *







			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Looking past Jalon and Kytess, Ubaar sees Taz brandishing her dagger in the middle of a battle royale :
> "Taz-zy, is that your best weapon here?
> What happun to da stingy-stick that the witch hurt us all with?
> 
> ...








			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> * The priest then turns to Ubaar, responding to his advice -
> 
> 'Indeed warrior - there is foulness at work here, that can only be cleansed through flame and steel.' *




_At that moment, the second wave of ghouls leaps forward.  Three try to surround Ubaar, while one goes for Jalon and one jumps at the paralyzed Kytess.  Meanwhile, Jalon’s former opponent keeps clawing at him and Murhid’s one staggered to its feet and ran after him.

Ubaar skewers the first one on his sword and Taz pokes the one trying to eat Kytess as they arrive in range.  Then they attack.  Ubaar gets clawed on his right arm and he immediately starts feeling a little numb in that arm.  Jalon blocks the charging ghoul’s attack, but the one he wounded counter-attacks and manages to score a shallow wound on his neck.  And, undeterred by the dagger blow from Taz, the last ghoul bites Kytess and looks for an opening in her armor to finish her off._ (Ubaar did 14 damage and Taz 2.  Ubaar and Jalon got 2 damage each, while Kytess received 5 – The N12 ghoul is getting ready for a coup-de-grace attempt, better stop it.)

_Another pair of ghouls jumps down from the corridor up in the wall.  Looks like they’re the last ones.  The priest waves them by as he says “Finish them !”_



Here's the initiative for next round.

Ivellios
Sollir
The ghoul’s boss
Jalon
Spider #1 (the one over the web)
Taz
Kytess
Murhid
Ubaar
The Ghoul Army


And the status of the party :

(S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(21/21) _ Bless (8 rounds, affects everyone)_
(M) Murhid : Hp (5/21) _ 4 points of dexterity damage, poisoned ?_
(T) Taz : Hp (19/19),  
      Sheela : Hp (9/9),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (26/35) _ Entangled in webs (-2 to hit, -4 to dex, can’t move)_
(U) Ubaar : Hp (24/32), _ Endure fire (12 hours), 2 points of dexterity damage, enraged, poisoned ?, ghoul poison_
(K) Kytess : Hp (12/28) _ Held, Endure fire (12 hours) _
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (18/24) _ Endure fire (12 hours), ghoul poison_


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 21, 2002)

_Sollir tucks his wand in his belt as he tries to move behind everyone, hopefully going unnoticed while drawing his shortbow..._

(Standard Action is putting the wand back, and move while drawing my shortbow, going diagonal-is this possible?-to N8, N9, P10, and finally P11, if this is not possible i'll simply go to P9)


----------



## Taz (Jun 21, 2002)

_Taz will delay until after Ubaar has acted. If the Ghoul threatening Kytess has not been defeated by then, she'll take out the wand of magic missiles and shoot a load in its direction, still holding her dagger ready for an AoO. Should the Ghoul go down before then, she'll stop delaying, step back 5' and cast Shield._


----------



## reapersaurus (Jun 22, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *If no one else offers to take care of spidy, Murhid will say "I will... *Murhid looks at the shurikens in his hand* distract, yeah distract that construct of a spider"
> 
> [OOC: Attack + Move to K9] *



"And what are those little spikeys gonna do to the spider-from-hell?!

If you want a target, Murhid, either go after raggedy-man or help us finsih off these things!

I know their claws *groan* hurt, but we won't go down without taking a lot of em with us!
Ubaar's been in tight spots before  - we just gotta keep on swingin'."

Seeing Kytess stone cold and the threatening ghoul - "someone stop that ghoul from nailing Kyte!
UBAAR's the only one that should be doing that!"









*OOC:*


 Is there any way for Ubaar to stop the ghoul from coup'de'gracing this round? (without suffering a ton of AoO's)
How exactly can you stop a cou de grace?
Will a normal attack by Jalon stop it?


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jun 22, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> * And, undeterred by the dagger blow from Taz, the last ghoul bites Kytess and looks for an opening in her armor to finish her off.[/i] (Ubaar did 14 damage and Taz 2.  *





_Seeing the youthful warrior in trouble, Jalon immediately turns his attentions to the ghoul threatening her.  After lashing out with his longsword in an attempt to drive the ghoul away from Kytess, Jalon looks over his shoulder and begins barking orders -_

'Sollir, Ivellios - Kytess is in trouble!  Help me drive back these ghouls!'


----------



## Murhid (Jun 22, 2002)

"Like I said, distract . Kytess ok?" _Murhid says, who's view is a little obstructed by the spider carcass._ 

Murhid then focuses on his former opponent, and with a bit of a snarl, sends a couple wide swings into him.

[Flurry of Blows]


----------



## HeavyG (Jun 22, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, unless it kills the ghoul.

But it grants an AoO from everyone in range so Jalon will get two attacks to stop it before it strikes.  Ditto for everyone within 5'.

Also, if it's more than 5' away or prone by its initiative, it'll have to get up and won't be able to (its a full-round action).


----------



## reapersaurus (Jun 22, 2002)

Ubaar will trust in the servant of Tyr to prevent the ghoul from taking out Kytess.
He'll concentrate on the ghoul to his right (J11)

"Die, you brain-sucking BUUB !" Ubaar growls menacingly while laying into the lifeless ghoul.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jun 24, 2002)

*OOC:*




Sorry, I've been gone for a week - and was a little busy at home yesterday.  While I was watching TV, I smelled something burning - the curtains from the other room!   Amazingly, we were able to put out the fire before it caught elsewhere - I could have been houseless (with insufficient fire coverage, too!).  I'm just glad everything worked out.

As for the PBP, I'm glad it was Kytess who dropped rather than one of the others (since I was gone).


----------



## HeavyG (Jun 25, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Sollir tucks his wand in his belt as he tries to move behind everyone, hopefully going unnoticed while drawing his shortbow...
> *




_The halfling takes cover behind the large stone block._




			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> * (Standard Action is putting the wand back, and move while drawing my shortbow, going diagonal-is this possible?-to N8, N9, P10, and finally P11, if this is not possible i'll simply go to P9) *




(No, actually, assuming you mean O8, O9, P10 and P11, you can move in diagonals, but it costs 5’ for the first diagonal move and 10’ for the second.  So you can go to P10.  It goes like this : O8 (5’), O9(10’), P10 (20’), P11 (25’). Going to P11 would require a double-move.)

_Then, the undead priest, his attention focused on Ubaar, chants another vile incantation, which the priests in the party recognize as a Doom spell.  As his chanting reaches its zenith, the abomination points at the half-orc.  A sickly purple mist appears around the barbarian, but Ubaar grits his teeth and shakes off the compulsion, and the mist disappears.  The priest of Velsharoon seems to lose a bit of confidence at this display of will._





			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Seeing the youthful warrior in trouble, Jalon immediately turns his attentions to the ghoul threatening her.  After lashing out with his longsword in an attempt to drive the ghoul away from Kytess, Jalon looks over his shoulder and begins barking orders -
> 
> 'Sollir, Ivellios - Kytess is in trouble!  Help me drive back these ghouls!' *




_The ghoul dodges the blow.   Then, the spider throws a web at Ivellios, who dodges again._




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"And what are those little spikeys gonna do to the spider-from-hell?!
> 
> If you want a target, Murhid, either go after raggedy-man or help us finsih off these things!
> 
> ...







			
				Murhid said:
			
		

> *"Like I said, distract . Kytess ok?" Murhid says, who's view is a little obstructed by the spider carcass.
> 
> Murhid then focuses on his former opponent, and with a bit of a snarl, sends a couple wide swings into him.
> *




_With a practiced ease and a series of punches, the monk dispatches the weakened ghoul._ (4 points of damage)




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Ubaar will trust in the servant of Tyr to prevent the ghoul from taking out Kytess.
> He'll concentrate on the ghoul to his right
> 
> "Die, you brain-sucking BUUB !" Ubaar growls menacingly while laying into the lifeless ghoul. *




_The ghoul is slow to dodge and the blow cuts it in two.  Its upper torso flops to the ground._ (19 damage !)




			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz will delay until after Ubaar has acted. If the Ghoul threatening Kytess has not been defeated by then, she'll take out the wand of magic missiles and shoot a load in its direction, still holding her dagger ready for an AoO. *




_The pair of purple energy missiles strike the ghoul, scoring deep marks on its chest.  Then, it jumps at Kytess trying to bite her neck off.  In doing so, it ignores Taz and Jalon, who strike at it.  Jalon is too slow to hit it, but Taz pokes the ghoul in the side.  It manages to tear off a good chunk of Kytess’ throat out, but the wound Taz inflicted on it was vital, and it collapses on the warrior as the human’s lifeblood sprays everywhere._  (Jalon, and so by extension Kytess, isn’t lucky on hit rolls this round, with a 4 and a 6.  The magic missiles did 8 damage and Taz’s dagger 3 points.  The CdG from the ghoul did 6 points of damage.  I rolled the fortitude save but I’m not talking until someone inspects those wounds.)

_The other ghouls surge forward in a frenzy of claws and teeth, with intense hunger in their dead eyes.  The pair at the far end of the room charge at Taz, seeing a helpless prey.  She dodges the first one but the second cuts her forearm ups with its claw.  Her arm starts feeling numb, the wand getting heavier in her hand.  Jalon also manages to block most of the attacks from his two ghouls, but a claw gets through and scores a slight wound on his chest.  Finally, Ubaar’s ghoul uses his battle frenzy to its advantage and cuts him up with a claw and even manages to bite his arm and he’s on a backswing with his massive sword._ (3 damage for Taz, 1 damage for Jalon, 2 and 3 damage for Ubaar, all claws with poison)

(And Ubaar and Jalon both shook off last round’s ghoul venom.)



_And in the meantime, Ivellios has sheathed his swords and has drawn his powerful bow, intent on killing that webslinger once and for all._



Here's the initiative for next round.

Ivellios
Sollir
The ghoul’s boss
Jalon
Spider #1 (the one over the web)
Kytess
Murhid
Ubaar
Taz
The Ghoul Army


And the status of the party :

(S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(21/21) _ Bless (8 rounds, affects everyone)_
(M) Murhid : Hp (5/21) _ 4 points of dexterity damage, spider poison ?_
(T) Taz : Hp (16/19), _ Ghoul poison (1 round)_ 
      Sheela : Hp (9/9),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (26/35) 
(U) Ubaar : Hp (19/32), _ Endure fire (12 hours), 2 points of dexterity damage, enraged, Spider poison (1 minute), ghoul poison (1 minute), ghoul poison (1 round)_
(K) Kytess : Hp (6/28) _ Held, Endure fire (12 hours), dead ? not dead ?  nobody knows. _
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (17/24) _ Endure fire (12 hours), ghoul poison (1 round), ghoul poison (1 minute)_


----------



## HeavyG (Jun 25, 2002)

Hi CRG !  
You come back to a, let's say, less than ideal situation for Kytess. 

Welcome back !  

Oh, and too bad about the drapes.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jun 25, 2002)

'Kytess - no!-

_Dismayed at his lack of swordsmanship, and subsequently enraged by the heinous blow Kytess has recieved, Jalon draws his wand in preperation to inspect the young warrior's wounds.

The priest continues to fend off the ghouls with his longsword whilst retrieving the small silver wand from his belt._

'In Tyr's name you shall pay for that, fiend!'

[OOC:  single-handed longsword blow to the ghoul directly in front of Jalon, and drawing his wand of CLW as a ME-action.  

Glad to hear fate was smiling on you CrG - could have been a real tragedy.  Sorry I couldn't do a better job of protecting Kytess, however... ]


----------



## Murhid (Jun 25, 2002)

_Murhid steps quickly to the next opponent and tries best to dismiss it._

[Move to J11 + Attack]


----------



## reapersaurus (Jun 25, 2002)

*OOC:*


 let's see if this works..  







Ubaar notices Jalon looking at the ghoul in front of him, and in his battle-drenched state of mind, whoever you're looking at is who you attack (no poofty Bluffing or "Flick of the Wrist"ing for THIS hardened straight-up warrior) and therefore yells out to Jalon :
"Jalon! Take the ghoul that's in front of Kytess!
We can't give them another open shot while she's stunned!
I'LL take this one in front of you." he finishes with a snarl that bodes much pain for said ghoul. (If they could feel pain, that is  )









*OOC:*


 This will hopefully free up Taz and Kytess to only have one ghoul on their side and leave the 2 ghouls on Ubaar's side so he'll take the brunt of their claws and poison. 
If Jalon doesn't react to his battle-talk in time, Ubaar will instead swing at the ghoul in front of Ubaar.


----------



## Taz (Jun 25, 2002)

“Kytess!!!”

_Taz takes a step backwards away from the ghouls and casts her *Shield* spell now._

In *halfling* she then says loudly: “Sollir, attack them with your bow!”


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jun 26, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Jalon! Take the ghoul that's in front of Kytess! *




_Hearing Ubaar's advice, Jalon switches target, and instead attacks the ghoul directly in front of Kytess._


----------



## HeavyG (Jun 26, 2002)

_Nocking an arrow to his massive bow, Ivellios aims at the large spider above his head.  The arrow strikes the spider’s tough body square-on.  The elf is already nocking another arrow as the undead priest casts another spell, which Ubaar and Sollir identify as a Bane spell_ (9-5=4 damage)

“Paralyze them my pretties !  They will make a fine sacrifice for the Dark God !” it shouts out.

(The Bane spell dispels Sollir’s bless spell)




			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *'Kytess - no!-
> 
> Dismayed at his lack of swordsmanship, and subsequently enraged by the heinous blow Kytess has recieved, Jalon draws his wand in preperation to inspect the young warrior's wounds.
> 
> ...






			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * Ubaar notices Jalon looking at the ghoul in front of him, and in his battle-drenched state of mind, whoever you're looking at is who you attack and therefore yells out to Jalon :
> "Jalon! Take the ghoul that's in front of Kytess!
> We can't give them another open shot while she's stunned!
> I'LL take this one in front of you." he finishes with a snarl that bodes much pain for said ghoul. (If they could feel pain, that is  )
> *






			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Hearing Ubaar's advice, Jalon switches target, and instead attacks the ghoul directly in front of Kytess. *




_The blow takes the ghoul in the shoulder, cutting deeply and making it’s arm hang uselessly.  He then draws his wand as the ghoul counterattacks him._ (9 points of damage)

_Then, the spider shoots a spray of webs at Ivellios.  The elf is entangled by the strands, which will make it hard but not impossible to shoot his bow.  But then the spider starts descending towards the elf, sure that the other party members are too occupied to help him._





			
				Murhid said:
			
		

> *Murhid steps quickly to the next opponent and tries best to dismiss it.
> *




_The monk attacks the next ghoul and punches him.  The ghoul rolls with the blow and it doesn’t do much damage.  And then Ubaar strikes at Jalon’s ghoul, intent on finishing it, but the ghoul dodges out of the clumsy blow’s way._ (3 damage for Murhid, a 2 on the attack roll for Ubaar.)




			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *“Kytess!!!”
> 
> Taz takes a step backwards away from the ghouls and casts her Shield spell now.
> 
> In halfling she then says loudly: “Sollir, attack them with your bow!” *




_With some arcane words and a hand wave, the magical shield invisibly falls into place as Sollir takes Taz’s advice and, after moving past the stone table and shoots an arrow at the nearest ghoul.  The arrow takes the ghoul in the throat, ripping a large part out._  (9 points of damage)

_Meanwhile, the mostly wounded ghouls have been busy.  Murhid got clawed on his arm, and Jalon and Ubaar got a scratch each too.  Jalon and Ubaar’s wounds are starting to cramp up and their movement are getting sluggisher from the poison._ (Murhid got 3 damage, Ubaar 2, Jalon 3, poison from last round did 2 points dex damage to Ubaar and 3 to Jalon)





Here's the initiative for next round.

Ivellios
The ghoul’s boss
Jalon
Spider #1 (the one over the web)
Kytess
Murhid
Ubaar
Taz
Sollir
The Ghoul Army


And the status of the party :

(S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(21/21) 
(M) Murhid : Hp (2/21) _ 4 points of dexterity damage, spider poison , ghoul poison (1 round)_
(T) Taz : Hp (16/19), _ ghoul poison (1 minute)_ 
      Sheela : Hp (9/9),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (26/35) _Entangled, -2 to hit and –4 to dex._
(U) Ubaar : Hp (17/32), _ 2 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours), 2 points of dexterity damage, enraged, Spider poison (1 minute), ghoul poison (1 minute x2), ghoul poison (1 round), rage (1 round left)_
(K) Kytess : Hp (6/28) _ Held, Endure fire (12 hours), dead ? not dead ?  nobody knows. _
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (14/24) _ 3 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours), ghoul poison (1 minute x2), ghoul poison (1 round)_


----------



## HeavyG (Jun 26, 2002)

Reaper - By my count, you've had 7 or 8 rounds or rage so far.  Since I should've run a counter in the status part of my posts, I'll give you another round.


----------



## Taz (Jun 28, 2002)

_Taz tumbles over the square, Kytess is lying in, past the ghoul threatening her to N13, turning her Shield to face into the direction of the ghouls, then attacks the ghoul between her and Jalon with her dagger._


----------



## Murhid (Jun 28, 2002)

_Murhid recoils from the clawing with a slight intoxication; his vision goes blurry for a second. With a mixture of excitement and fear he screams at the ghoul in front of him and then attempts to destroy it, with what ever he has left._
[Flurry of Blows]


----------



## reapersaurus (Jun 28, 2002)

Seeing Murhid GOING OFF on the ghoul, Ubaar roars in exquisite rage with the last of his frenzy - "MUUUURRRRHHHHIIIID!
Ubaar see a Thunderbeast in you yet!

Uthgar -  you catchin' any of this?" the barbarian half-orc from the North says to noone in particular...
"There be some good battlin' goin on, it's a shame if you miss it!" he finishes as he tries to hack the ghoul who dodged him last round.

"Let's see you dodge THIS one, brain-eater!"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 28, 2002)

_We have to get rid of the boss, but right now, Kytess is in trouble!_  The halfling thinks to himself, moving along his destination while unloading two arrows upon the ghoul infront of Kytess.

(5 ft. step to O13, Full round action, 2 masterwork arrows at the ghoul attacking Kytess)


----------



## HeavyG (Jun 29, 2002)

(Yay !  I can access the boards again !  Update tonite for everyone !)

Edit : There.  All done.

I'll be out of town for two days, so see you tuesday night.


----------



## HeavyG (Jun 30, 2002)

_Entangled in the web, Ivellios finds aiming his large bow accurately very hard.  His next arrow misses the spider by a meter, just before it finishes its descent and bites the elf in the shoulder lightning quick.  Ivellios drops his longbow in pain._ (10 damage)





			
				Murhid said:
			
		

> *Murhid recoils from the clawing with a slight intoxication; his vision goes blurry for a second. With a mixture of excitement and fear he screams at the ghoul in front of him and then attempts to destroy it, with what ever he has left.*




_The ghoul dodges and blocks frantically, but the monk manages to sneak a blow in nonetheless, crushing some ribs and pushing the undead back a few steps.  The ghoul then hisses at the monk as it gets ready for a counterattack._ (6 damage)




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Seeing Murhid GOING OFF on the ghoul, Ubaar roars in exquisite rage with the last of his frenzy - "MUUUURRRRHHHHIIIID!
> Ubaar see a Thunderbeast in you yet!
> 
> Uthgar -  you catchin' any of this?" the barbarian half-orc from the North says to noone in particular...
> ...




_The barbarian’s blow cuts the ghoul in two.  As he recovers from the blow, Ubaar’s focus dissolves and he’s left tired and aching, and feeling weak and slow from the poison._ (17 damage, rage over)




			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz tumbles over the square, Kytess is lying in, past the ghoul threatening her to N13, turning her Shield to face into the direction of the ghouls, then attacks the ghoul between her and Jalon with her dagger. *




_Taz manages to dodge both ghoul’s clumsy attacks as she gets in position to distract Jalon’s opponent.  The cleric uses the opportunity to chop the ghoul’s head off, just as Taz pokes it in the back with her dagger._ (Taz did 1 point, Jalon 7)



			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *We have to get rid of the boss, but right now, Kytess is in trouble!  The halfling thinks to himself, moving along his destination while unloading two arrows upon the ghoul infront of Kytess.
> *




(Okay, I’ll use a creative interpretation of “in front of Kytess” since the one in M12 just died.)

_Seeing the ghoul attacking Kytess just had its head removed by Jalon’s flashing blade, the halfling targets his former target with a pair of arrows.  One misses but the other hits the ghoul that was attacking Taz in the heart, sending it to the ground._ (8 damage)

_Then, the two last ghouls, one of which is pretty badly wounded, counterattack.  One throws itself at the fatigued barbarian.  Even weak from losing touch with the Thunderbeast, though, Ubaar manages to dodge and deflect the blows using maybe a touch more defense than usual.  The other manages to scratch Murhid with a clawed hand.  The wound isn’t bad and becomes numb really quickly, so the monk feels no real pain._ (1 point of damage)

_Seeing all its minions dead or wounded, their leader cries out “Noooo !  My pretties !  Delay them while I go get the otherssss…” as it drops something it was holding, getting on all fours and running away in the darkness like an animal._



Here's the initiative for next round.

Ivellios
Jalon
Spider #1 (the one over the web)
Kytess
Murhid
Ubaar
Taz
Sollir
The ghoul’s boss
The Ghoul Army (well, more like a duo now)


And the status of the party :

(S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(21/21) 
(M) Murhid : Hp (1/21) _ 4 points of dexterity damage, spider poison , ghoul poison (1 round), ghoul poison (1 minute)_
(T) Taz : Hp (16/19), _ ghoul poison (1 minute)_ 
      Sheela : Hp (9/9),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (16/35) _Entangled, -2 to hit and –4 to dex.  Spider venom (1 round)_
(U) Ubaar : Hp (13/28), _ 2 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours), 2 points of dexterity damage, fatigued (-2 to strength and dex, can’t run), Spider poison (1 minute), ghoul poison (1 minute x3)_
(K) Kytess : Hp (6/28) _ Held, Endure fire (12 hours), dead ? not dead ?  nobody knows. _
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (14/24) _ 3 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours), ghoul poison (1 minute x3)_


----------



## reapersaurus (Jun 30, 2002)

Side by side with Murhid, Ubaar sees the massive damage the monk has taken and how close to going down he truly is.

The Thunderbeast's power leaving him makes him feel wasted, as always, but he knows if he gives in to weakness too much in battle there may not be another.

"Grit your teeth and bear with the pain, silent one.
We gotta keep fightin' till there's none left to hit us!

Ubaar likes the way you throw lotsa punches!"

He sees the spider close to the ground, and says "Let's get the spidey!
Can anyone finish off this brain-eater?"

If anyone takes out the ghoul in front of him before Ubaar's move, he'll move up to the spider and try to take it out.
If not, he'll try to waste yet another ghoul.  

He won't exactly notice too much the boss guy getting away with the Fire Opal...


----------



## Taz (Jun 30, 2002)

_Taz quickly turns into the direction, the ghoul boss has fled and moves there, looking at what he dropped. Unless it seems useful or otherwise important to pick up, she'll just move on and chase the boss into the corridor, Shield facing to front. If she can't see him, she sends Sheela forward to keep the boss within sight._


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jun 30, 2002)

_Resisting his urge to follow the evil cleric, Jalon immediately rushes to Kytess' side to inspect her wounds._

'Rise, brave warrior - there is still much more to be done here.  Your time is not through yet.'

_A sorrowful look crosses the priest's face as he channels the energy of Tyr through his wand.  Clutching Kytess' hand, Jalon sings a hymn of justice and honour in battle, in the hopes that his lord will smile upon the fallen warrior._

[OOC:  Five-foot step to M12, and yet another charge from Jalons CLW wand.  Remember that he's untrained in heal though, so I don't know if he'll be able to identify Kytess' exact condition.]


----------



## Murhid (Jun 30, 2002)

_Murhid grunts as he makes a quick step forward to put the ghoul off guard, and then sends a series of wide swings into it._
[Flurry of Blows]


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 2, 2002)

_Fighting the pain in his shoulder, Ivellios draws his short sword and, with a shout, plunges it in the body of the giant spider.  At this range, it takes up all of the elf’s vision and is hard to miss.  The blade plunges in the spider’s abdomen and dark blood sprays everywhere.  Then, a pair of arrows from Sollir hit the spider from the side and it emits a shrill sound._ (Ivellios : 9-5= 4 damage, Sollir : 5-5 = 0 and 9-5 = 4 damage)




			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Resisting his urge to follow the evil cleric, Jalon immediately rushes to Kytess' side to inspect her wounds.
> 
> 'Rise, brave warrior - there is still much more to be done here.  Your time is not through yet.'
> 
> ...




_The priest flings aside the ghoul’s body to touch Kytess with his wand.  He can feel Tyr’s energy channeled through the stick and into the warrior’s grievous throat wounds, knitting the wound closed.  As he finishes his hymn, the priest notices that the warrior still isn’t moving, but her chest is rising and falling and he thinks he can see some awareness in her unmoving open eyes._ (7 points of healing)




			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz quickly turns into the direction, the ghoul boss has fled and moves there, looking at what he dropped. Unless it seems useful or otherwise important to pick up, she'll just move on and chase the boss into the corridor, Shield facing to front. If she can't see him, she sends Sheela forward to keep the boss within sight. *




_Arriving at the end of the room, Taz quickly climbs the 8’ of wall leading to the ghoul’s corridor.  As she arrives at the top, she spots the object the priest dropped – a wickedly curved dagger, the kind used in blood sacrifices.  Ahead, the corridor seems to go on for about 60-100 feet, before ending up in a wide perpendicular hallway.  Taz spots the undead priest reaching the corner and turning right as she stands up.  The corridor is dark, but the hallway ahead seems well-lit.  The vial at Taz’s throat emits especially pale and white light as Sheela launches after the priest._




			
				Murhid said:
			
		

> *Murhid grunts as he makes a quick step forward to put the ghoul off guard, and then sends a series of wide swings into it. *




_The monk quickly and efficiently breaks the ghoul’s neck with a punch and crushes it’s abdomen with another.  The undead falls down twitching._ (5 and 7 damage)




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Side by side with Murhid, Ubaar sees the massive damage the monk has taken and how close to going down he truly is.
> 
> The Thunderbeast's power leaving him makes him feel wasted, as always, but he knows if he gives in to weakness too much in battle there may not be another.
> 
> ...




_Ubaar’s blow takes the ghoul in its shoulder, crippling its whole right flank.  Then the ghoul turns to flee but Murhid trips it with a leg sweep and Ubaar quickly finishes it off.  Many people still feel some spider or ghoul poison coursing through their veins, but Ivellios and Murhid are particularly affected by it._ (Iv : 5 points strength damage.  Mur : 2 points of dexterity damage)





And the status of the party :

 (S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(21/21) 
(M) Murhid : Hp (1/21) _ 6 points of dexterity damage, spider poison (1 minute), ghoul poison (1 minute x2)_
(T) Taz : Hp (16/19), _ ghoul poison (1 minute)_ 
      Sheela : Hp (9/9),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (16/35) _Entangled, -2 to hit and –4 to dex.  5 points of strength damage, Spider venom (1 minute)_
(U) Ubaar : Hp (13/28), _ 2 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours), 2 points of dexterity damage, fatigued (-2 to strength and dex, can’t run), Spider poison (1 minute), ghoul poison (1 minute x3)_
(K) Kytess : Hp (13/28) _ Held, Endure fire (12 hours)_
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (14/24) _ 3 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours), ghoul poison (1 minute x3)_


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 3, 2002)

Ubaar looks at Murhid and says "Good fight, quiet one.
You guys see how if you lay into 'em hard enough, they won't have the Strength to do anythin' but fall under yur attack.

I'll be right back."  

Ubaar sheathes his greatsword and moves to the ledge, reaches up, and pulls himself up with a Jump to help.
"Taz! Whatchu see up there?"









*OOC:*


 hmm.. that makes me wonder how Taz got up that 8' wall...


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 3, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




She climbed up, agile little thing.


----------



## Murhid (Jul 3, 2002)

_Murhid nods in reply to Ubaar, then sits down, back against the front of the nearby table. He checks his wounds, rips a length of his winter blanket off, and ties it around the gash on his arm. Then tries best to clean his blood covered body with the water from his waterskin, taking a drink once he is satisfied. Murhid then turns his attention at Sir Jalon and the unmoving Kytess._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 3, 2002)

_"Murhid, wait up!  I'm gonna try and heal you a bit..."  Sollir moves towards Murhid, dropping his shortbow quickly and taking out his wand as he moves towards the monk._

(Drop my bow, Double move to Murhid while drawing my wand)


----------



## Murhid (Jul 4, 2002)

_Murhid rises as Sollir approaches._
"Many thanks Sir Sollir"


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 5, 2002)

Sollir taps Murhid twice with his wand, healing the worst of his wounds. (14 points)

Meanwhile, Kytess unfreezes suddenly.  And Ivellios frees himself from the spider web.

And Taz and Ubaar see Sheela turning the corner to the right up ahead, in pursuit of the priest of Velsharoon.

Most everybody feels a bit slow from the ghoul venom.

What are y'all gonna do now ?

(We're not in combat time.  Feel free to interact freestyle.)



And the status of the party :

 (S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(21/21) 
(M) Murhid : Hp (15/21) _ 6 points of dexterity damage, spider poison (1 minute), ghoul poison (1 minute x2)_
(T) Taz : Hp (16/19), _ ghoul poison (1 minute)_ 
      Sheela : Hp (9/9),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (16/35) _5 points of strength damage, Spider venom (1 minute)_
(U) Ubaar : Hp (13/28), _ 2 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours), 2 points of dexterity damage, fatigued (-2 to strength and dex, can’t run), Spider poison (1 minute), ghoul poison (1 minute x3)_
(K) Kytess : Hp (13/28) _ Held, Endure fire (12 hours)_
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (14/24) _ 3 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours), ghoul poison (1 minute x3)_


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jul 5, 2002)

_Kytess stays absolutely still._

""

_Kytess continues to stay absolutely still._


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 5, 2002)

Ubaar takes a whiff of the air in this corridor before moving rapidly down it.
He follows the owl, saying quietly to Taz "I'm gonna try to keep Shee-la in sight.
If you can see enuff, could you follow with that stingy-stick covering our advance?"

Ubaar follows the ghoul boss and Sheela down the corridor.


----------



## Murhid (Jul 5, 2002)

_Murhid stretches his legs and says, _"Again I owe you my gratitude Sir Sollir, though you know like they say no rest for the wicked." _Murhid glances at Kytess and assumes Jalon will stay with her. He then makes his way to the ledge, looks back if anyone wants a boost (if anyone does he will help them up), and then climbs/jumps up himself. With sunrod in his belt he then bolts down the corridor to meet up with Ubaar and Taz._
[Run; Move 40ft + run feat X5]


----------



## Taz (Jul 6, 2002)

_Taz nods and runs after Sheela and the ghoul priest at full speed._


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 6, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Kytess stays absolutely still.
> 
> ""
> 
> Kytess continues to stay absolutely still. *




Here you go.  My bad.

 (S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(21/21) 
(M) Murhid : Hp (15/21) _ 6 points of dexterity damage, spider poison (1 minute), ghoul poison (1 minute x2)_
(T) Taz : Hp (16/19), _ ghoul poison (1 minute)_ 
      Sheela : Hp (9/9),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (16/35) _5 points of strength damage, Spider venom (1 minute)_
(U) Ubaar : Hp (13/28), _ 2 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours), 2 points of dexterity damage, fatigued (-2 to strength and dex, can’t run), Spider poison (1 minute), ghoul poison (1 minute x3)_
(K) Kytess : Hp (13/28) _ Endure fire (12 hours)_
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (14/24) _ 3 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours), ghoul poison (1 minute x3)_


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 6, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Ubaar takes a whiff of the air in this corridor before moving rapidly down it.
> He follows the owl, saying quietly to Taz "I'm gonna try to keep Shee-la in sight.
> If you can see enuff, could you follow with that stingy-stick covering our advance?"
> 
> Ubaar follows the ghoul boss and Sheela down the corridor. *




Ubaar runs down the corridor and arrives in large hallway.  This area seems to be lit but there are no sources of light visible anywhere.  There are still bas-reliefs but no debris underfoot.  The place seems clean.  The guy went to the right.


----------



## Taz (Jul 7, 2002)

_Taz runs as quickly as she can, using the directions she gets from Sheela. She also yells to Ubaar, whatever useful directions she gets transmitted by her familiar. Sheela shall keep a safe distance, but not leave the ghoul priest out of sight, if possible._


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 7, 2002)

Taz gets a feeling of great danger from Sheela...


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jul 7, 2002)

_Jalon stays by Kytess' side, keeping an eye on her injuries._

'Take your time, young warrior - your wounds may not yet be completely healed.  When you have regained your strength, however, I'm afraid we must move on.'


----------



## Taz (Jul 7, 2002)

_Taz will order Sheela to come back then, if there's something endangering her, whatever that is, we'll soon find out!_


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 8, 2002)

Ubaar continues around the corner(s), following Taz's trusty familiar into the UNfamiliar corridor (word-play intended).

He takes out a MW arrow and his mighty bow in case the ghoul-lord is sighted.
He'll launch an arrow into any moving object he sees from the corridor OTHER than Sheela.

_edit: it's not dark in the corridor, so i changed the description... _


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 8, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Ubaar continues around the corner(s), following Taz's trusty familiar into the UNfamiliar corridor (word-play intended).
> 
> He takes out a MW arrow and his mighty bow in case the ghoul-lord is sighted.
> He'll launch an arrow into any moving object he sees from the corridor OTHER than Sheela.
> *




_Ubaar rounds the corner and the wide hallway continues south.  He sees Sheela shoot out of a side corridor to the left and fly towards him.

Meanwhile, Taz and Murhid arrive in the lit hallway and see the big barbarian turning the corner to their right._ (Around S11 but I forgot to put both of you on the map.)


----------



## Taz (Jul 8, 2002)

_Taz still moves as fast as her little legs can carry her. Sheela now shall keep Ubaar within sight._


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 8, 2002)

Ubaar holds his ground and readies to put an arrow in the first thing that comes out the corridor that Sheela is flying out.

If there's only one or 2 opponents, Ubaar will try to take them out himself (with a couple arrows, and if they close, he'll draw the greatsword).

If there's a small army flowing out into the hallway, he'll shoot one, then back up a full 40', telling everyone to get the hell back to the others FAST!









*OOC:*


 I'm travelling today on a business trip for 2 weeks.
I'll more than likely have some kind of access, but just in case something happens and I can't, I thought I'd let you know.

Personally, I think Jalon's suggestion? of bugging out and healing up etc would be good to follow if the ghoul-master DID fetch more of his army. 
(But we're SO CLOSE!!  
Just need that damned Fire Opal from him!)


----------



## Murhid (Jul 9, 2002)

_Murhid continues the pursuit of the opal and its possessor._


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jul 9, 2002)

(OOC: I'm not _held_?  Cool.)

_Kytess follows the others in pursuit of the gem._


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 9, 2002)

Okay, everyone reaches Ubaar.

He's pointing at a side passage with his long bow.

In the meantime, Sheela has joined Taz and Ubaar has recovered from his battle fatigue.  Murhid has also successfully saved against the spider venom's secondary effect.




(S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(21/21) 
(M) Murhid : Hp (15/21) _ 6 points of dexterity damage, ghoul poison (1 minute x2)_
(T) Taz : Hp (16/19), _ ghoul poison (1 minute)_ 
      Sheela : Hp (9/9),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (16/35) _5 points of strength damage, Spider venom (1 minute)_
(U) Ubaar : Hp (13/28), _ 4 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours), Spider poison (1 minute), ghoul poison (1 minute x3)_
(K) Kytess : Hp (13/28) _ Endure fire (12 hours)_
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (14/24) _ 3 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours), ghoul poison (1 minute x3)_


----------



## Taz (Jul 10, 2002)

“Don't let him escape with the Fire Opal! Let's get him!”


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 10, 2002)

Ubaar keeps his bow drawn and aimed at the opening of the corridor.

"What did Shee-la see, Taz?
She left hall in big hurry-like."


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 10, 2002)

Taz : Sheela saw a whole bunch of undead.


----------



## Taz (Jul 11, 2002)

*OOC:*


 We are all here now, or just Ubaar, Murhid and Taz? 







“That won't get easy, there seems to be a whole bunch of them left still.”


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 11, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If by "there" you mean a physical location in the dungeon, then yes all the party is at the same place.

If you mean "there" as in the players aware of the situation and able to react to their environment, then I'm starting to wonder...


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jul 11, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *If you mean "there" as in the players aware of the situation and able to react to their environment, then I'm starting to wonder...  *




Guilty.

The final round of ENnie nominations is going on, and any moment I'm not there I'm rereading the entries. 

Don't worry, I'll be back into the game soon enough.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 11, 2002)

"Jalon!

This brute-squad is undead, right?
Don't Tyr's powers help 'gainst dead-stuff?

You seem pretty good at pushing back dead, sooooo....

I dunno - maybe Ubaar help yuuu turn army back?"

Ubaar paws at Jalon, trying to get him up near the front.

"Maybe we all could help?
Well, all us 'holy men', anyway."  

"Whatchu guys think?

Sollir- you don't seem too beat up.
Could you help us out?
If not 'gainst the dead, or with yer bow, than with healing?

Taz - if yuuu see the boss guy, will that stingy-stick da witch used 'gainst us work for yuu?

Ivellios - you awake back there?
I think I saw an undead orc in the pack of brain-eaters....

...maybe he eat your brain and spit it out cause it's so yucky."


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 11, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * Ivellios - you awake back there?
> I think I saw an undead orc in the pack of brain-eaters.... *




Ivellios doesn't look so good.  He stumbles around like he could collapse any minute.  Must be the poison.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 12, 2002)

"Ivellios - you not look so good.
You wann me to carry anyya your stuff?"


----------



## Taz (Jul 12, 2002)

“Uhm... well, yes, it will work just like it did a minute ago. That is, if it's still charged, of course.”


----------



## Murhid (Jul 12, 2002)

_Murhid squats down and holds his position, keeping attention towards the corner that the so called 'army' is behind. And while waiting for some action to be taken, Murhid will discreetly draw three of his best shurikens._


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jul 12, 2002)

I realize I've been out of this for a while, so let me respond to some earlier posts...



			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Jalon stays by Kytess' side, keeping an eye on her injuries.
> 
> 'Take your time, young warrior - your wounds may not yet be completely healed.  When you have regained your strength, however, I'm afraid we must move on.' *




_Kytess feels stiff and a little woozy, but tries not to show it._  (Bluff -2? )

"I'm fine, Jalon, I'm fi-"

_She stumbles on her not-quite-un_held_ feet, and her world swims.  She regains her footing._

"I'm ready, let's go," _says Kytess, with all the enthusiasm of a brick wall._



			
				HeavyG said:
			
		

> *Okay, everyone reaches Ubaar.
> 
> He's pointing at a side passage with his long bow.
> 
> In the meantime, Sheela has joined Taz and Ubaar has recovered from his battle fatigue.  Murhid has also successfully saved against the spider venom's secondary effect. *




_Kytess catches up with the others, waiting for the action - trying not to think of her earlier brush with death._


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 12, 2002)

Okay, I reread all the last battle and did the bookkeeeping.

Ubaar is due for the secondary effects from the two spider bites.  The secondary damage from the ghoul poison (all 9 of them) and Iv's wound will start happening is three rounds.

Ubaar got the first save (11+bonus against DC 16), but failed the second one, for 4 points of strength damage.




_The party hears sounds of movement getting louder from the side corridor, as if a lot of things were running towards them._

(You have 1 round to prepare.  You can position yourselves using the last map I drew up for coordinates if you want.)


----------



## Taz (Jul 12, 2002)

_Taz will take a few steps back and prepare the wand. With no spells left to protect her, she'd drop way too fast in melee._


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jul 12, 2002)

_Kytess waits impatiently._


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 12, 2002)

Ubaar's normal battle-resolve wavers almost imperceptably while looking left and right at the distracted faces of his battle-comrades.









*OOC:*


 I'm not going to have access over the weekend.
Right when the  might hit the fan, too!  

Well, I'll find out what happens on Monday.  

[cheeseball announcer voice] "WILL our intrepid heroes be overrun by undead brain-eating, no-tipping deadbeats?
WILL  the ghoul boss get away to hatch his nefarious schemes elsewhere?
WILL Archibald get his precious spell-component?
WILL Ivellios wake up in TIME?
WILL Ubaar maniacally Overrun into the middle of a pack of ghouls?
WILL Taz become a magic-missile assassin?
WILL Murhid start to rage as if he was a born-again Thunderbeast?
WILL Jalon layeth the righteous smack of Tyr down on the undead?
WILL the Mistress of Chains keep a veritable army back?
WILL Sollir "Find His Range?"

Tune into our next episode of "As the Non-Iconic Heroes Squirm!"  [/cheesy voice]


----------



## Murhid (Jul 13, 2002)

_Murhid looks intently to the holy men and then back to the corner._
"Arrggh, we leavin’ or what?!?" [If the general consensus is to leave, Murhid will depart with the rest. Though if not
"Ok then, those with weapons of range get them out, lets all move back fifteen feet, archers be in the rear, I'll go front line with anyone who doesn't feel comfortable with bows or what not. Plummet the ghouls with arrows until we are in full melee, then draw your weapon and disperse. You damn men of gods drive back the dead beings when we get in trouble. If we are heavily outnumbered don't be afraid to be the first to run, best we be able to fight another day."
_Murhid assumes his position._
[OCC: Hope I'm not steeping on anyone's toes , and sorry for the (As I think Taz put it) un-godly amount of words Murhid just spoke.]


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jul 15, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *Murhid looks intently to the holy men and then back to the corner.
> "Arrggh, we leavin’ or what?!?" *




"With the Fire Opal so close?  I'd hate to give it up now.  It's so close!"

_Kytess moves to the front, next to Murhid._


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 15, 2002)

(I'll pause the game until the OOC question is resolved.  It'll also help me determine who's still here and who's not.)


Here's a link for your convenience.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jul 16, 2002)

(Start OOC)

I have no particular opinon about dropping members.  I'll support whatever HeavyG decides.

I think the only real choice for our characters is to retreat: we're badly poisoned and low on resources.  Kytess, however, doesn't see it the same way - she wants to continue after the Opal.  Since most fo the other characters feel this way, I think it's what we should do - even if it's notthe best tactical move.

reaper - Do you own Broncosaurus Rex from Goodman Games?  It's filled with information (and 30+ pages of stats) on dinosaurs.  My favorite part was the description of a skill (Animal Empathy, perhaps?) including their own description of Indifferent: "The dinosaur eats grass, and you're not grass."   Seriously, it's worth paging through at your FLGS, if nothing else.

(Stop OOC)


----------



## Taz (Jul 16, 2002)

_Taz stands ready at M17._


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jul 17, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *"With the Fire Opal so close?  I'd hate to give it up now.  It's so close!"*




'Agreed, warrior.  These abominations must be bought to justice for the grave wounds they have inflicted upon us.'

_Jalon, holy symbol in hand, pushes his way to the front of the party, preparing to hold back the tide of undead._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 17, 2002)

Sollir starts with a quiet tone, talking to the group, "I haven't been speaking up for the group as a whole for a while, if ever, although however cowardly you think my suggestion is...I must speak."  

The halfling clears his throat, "I've had my fun, although even now is the time for seriousness, even warriors must choose-fight or flee, if you think you're doing the 'right' thing and fight here, and everyone else agrees, then i'll stand by you, no regrets...but in our condition, more than one warrior will probably fall in this battle.  I know fleeing isn't always the perferred course of action, but fighting another day is something I think we must do if we wish to survive...I was taught the same a while ago in my home..."  Sollir lets a sigh out as he finishes, relief, perhaps, he doesn't seem comfortable speaking aloud his mind, then readies his bow, looking towards where the ghouls might come attacking, just incase.

(Standing at J17)


----------



## Murhid (Jul 17, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *Murhid assumes his position.*



OCC: So take that as a move to K18.


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 18, 2002)

Okay, you take your positions.  I assume Ubaar will want to be placed a bit more to the front.  

For those who haven't specified where you were positioned, you can say where in your next post and it won't count against your movement for the first round.

I also forgot to place Jalon "to the front of the party" so if he doesn't post his exact coordinates until tomorrow, I'll assume he's beside Murhid.

Note also that the map has been completely redrawn and thus the coordinates have changed.

That said...

_The adventurers look at each other and seem to come to an understanding :  They will stand and fight the undead.

Just as they finish taking their positions, a bunch of slavering ghouls come running forward out of a side passage.  You see five of them but you hear others coming._

And the game picks up...


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jul 18, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *"...but in our condition, more than one warrior will probably fall in this battle."
> (Standing at J17) *




'Stay strong, halfling.  Find strength in your lord - through faith and courage shall we triumph on this day.'

_And with those simple words of encouragement, Jalon begins to sing a hymn to Tyr as he marches into battle._ 

[OOC:I11 would be great, thanks Heavy G.]


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jul 18, 2002)

_Upon spotting the ghouls charging the party, Jalon takes a bold step forward to meet them head-on._

'Feel the light of Tyr's justice and tremble, foul beasts!'

_His gaze unwavering, the priest presents Tyr's silver icon to the ghouls, hoping to drive them back with divine power._

[OOC: 5-foot step to I12, and turning attempt.]


----------



## Taz (Jul 18, 2002)

_Taz readies her wand to fire at the ghoul priest when he shows and starts casting a spell in hopes to interrupt him._


----------



## Murhid (Jul 18, 2002)

_Guard up Murhid stands fast, ready to hurl a fist into any ghoul who dares come near._

OCC: A readied attack for any ghoul which comes within Murhid's threat range.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jul 18, 2002)

G11

_Kytess readies herself for the onslaught of undead..._


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 18, 2002)

*OOC:*


 1) I thought Ubaar last was placed opposite the diagonal corridor, bow drawn, readied action to fire if he sees movement coming down the corridor (movement other than Sheela) 

2) Would there be a surprise bow attack called for here?

3) I see our "back-up-and-shoot" plan is already a no-go.  







"Here they come, guys!
Pick yer ugly target."

*Ubaar hears dwarven drums in his head like in LotR Moria sequence *


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 19, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*




No.

Immediately after I posted a map with the exact same position for Ubaar, your next two posts were :




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Ubaar holds his ground and readies to put an arrow in the first thing that comes out the corridor that Sheela is flying out.
> *







			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Ubaar keeps his bow drawn and aimed at the opening of the corridor.
> 
> "What did Shee-la see, Taz?
> She left hall in big hurry-like." *









			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *2) Would there be a surprise bow attack called for here?
> *




No because the ghouls expect you around the corner.

But I'll give them a penalty to initiative before I'm a nice guy. 




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * 3) I see our "back-up-and-shoot" plan is already a no-go.
> *











			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> *





Hey, don't look at me.  I didn't choose where people wanted to be. It surprised me too when Thanee wanted Taz to be so advanced.


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 19, 2002)

lol

Look at the initiative.  Crappiest rolls ever.  Including a negative initiative for Jalon, which I've never seen before.

And the dex poison doesn't help.


Taz : 22
Ivellios : 20
Sollir : 12
Kytess : 9
Ghoul : 6
Ubaar : 6
Murhid : 6
Ghoul : 2
Jalon : -1


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 19, 2002)

*The party vs the Undead hordes - round 1*



			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz readies her wand to fire at the ghoul priest when he shows and starts casting a spell in hopes to interrupt him. *




_The halfling woman points at the passage mouth with her wand, trying to spot a priest amongst the ghouls.  Meanwhile, Ivellios weakly puts an arrow to his bowstring and shoots the nearest undead.  The arrow strikes the ghoul in the shoulder but it keeps coming._ (5 damage for that ghoul)

_He’s quickly followed by Sollir, who puts a pair of arrows in the same ghoul, sending it to the ground twitching._ (9 and 6 damage)




			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *G11
> 
> Kytess readies herself for the onslaught of undead... *








			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"Here they come, guys!
> Pick yer ugly target."*






			
				Murhid said:
			
		

> *Guard up Murhid stands fast, ready to hurl a fist into any ghoul who dares come near.
> *




_As the ghouls charge, Ubaar releases an arrow at the leader and Murhid gets ready for them.  The barbarian’s arrow flies into the floor, probably because of stiffening fingers from the paralytic poison.



			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		


* 'Stay strong, halfling.  Find strength in your lord - through faith and courage …*

Click to expand...



It was while the priest was telling this motivating speech that the ghouls came charging, catching Jalon completely out of balance.



			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		


* …shall we triumph on this day.'*

Click to expand...



The four ghouls charge at Murhid, Kytess and a flat-footed Jalon.  As they approach, a stench of death and corruption comes to the heroes, much worse than anything they have ever smelled before, making them gag and making it hard to breathe.  Most of the heroes get over it but Taz starts to have trouble breathing. _ (lucky on those saves, only Taz is nauseated.  Also, Ivellios and Ubaar weren’t in the area and will have to save if they approach.)

_The exchange is furious. Kytess uses her chain’s reach to slash a ghoul across the legs as it charges and then kills it with a head blow, and Murhid manages to punch a ghoul, but the undead manage to score slashes on the priest of Tyr as he tries to put up a defense and on the monk in their fearless assault._

(Kytess, 7 and 10 points of damage, Murhid 4.  Murhid got a slash for 1 point of damage and Jalon got a nasty belly scratch for 4 points of damage)

_The close-in fighters can see that some of those ghouls look tougher than the others you have fought so far.

Then the priest recovers from his unprepared state and focuses the might of Tyr on the undead._



			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Upon spotting the ghouls charging the party, Jalon takes a bold step forward to meet them head-on.
> 
> 'Feel the light of Tyr's justice and tremble, foul beasts!'
> 
> His gaze unwavering, the priest presents Tyr's silver icon to the ghouls, hoping to drive them back with divine power.*




_The ghouls look at Jalon’s holy symbol in fright.  Two of them hesitate for a moment before turning on the priest, intent on killing that servant of Good.  The other backs away and tries to put its arm in front of its eyes._ (The turned ghoul is indicated on the map)

And then another trio of the things come running and gibbering in sight.


Initiative

Taz : 22
Ivellios : 20
Sollir : 12
Kytess : 9
Ubaar : 6
Murhid : 6
Ghoul : 6
Ghoul : 2
Jalon : -1






And the status of the party :
(The poison delay aren’t up to date, I’ll update them tomorrow morning and if any poison was supposed to take effect this round, it’ll be delayed one extra round.)

(S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(21/21) 
(M) Murhid : Hp (13/21) _ 6 points of dexterity damage, ghoul poison (1 minute x2), ghoul poison (1 round), ghoul poison (11 rounds)_
(T) Taz : Hp (16/19), _ nauseated (-2 penalty to attacks, saves, and skill checks for 7 minutes, ghoul poison (1 minute)_ 
      Sheela : Hp (9/9),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (16/35) _5 points of strength damage, Spider venom (1 minute)_
(U) Ubaar : Hp (13/28), _ 4 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours), Spider poison (1 minute), ghoul poison (1 minute x3)_
(K) Kytess : Hp (13/28) _ Endure fire (12 hours)_
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (10/24) _ 3 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours), ghoul poison (1 minute x3), ghast poison (1 round), ghast poison (11 rounds)_


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 19, 2002)

Oh, nearly forgot the map.


http://groups.msn.com/JFspicturestorage/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=88

Weird.  Maximum attachment size went from 200k to 10k.  Oh, well, no matter.

Edit : What an awful pic quality too.  Well, the turned ghoul is the middle one, in case you can't tell.


----------



## Murhid (Jul 19, 2002)

_Murhid lunges forward at the nearest ghoul, whilst doing so delivers a series of swings._
[Flurry of Blows]

edit: Also, HG, I think you took one extra hit point off Murhid.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jul 19, 2002)

"Next time, *I* go in front." (C'mon - spiked chain, Dex 18, Combat Reflexes, and Cleave!)

_Kytess attacks the advanced ghoul._


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 19, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *"Next time, *I* go in front." (C'mon - spiked chain, Dex 18, Combat Reflexes, and Cleave!)
> *




I'm sorry, CR, I must have been really tired yesterday night because I forgot all about the Combat Reflexes and Cleave !

I'll run all those extra attacks this afternoon.

(You were in front, BTW)


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 19, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *edit: Also, HG, I think you took one extra hit point off Murhid. *




You're right.

Also, when the ghouls charged, Kytess also attacked the two other nearest undeads.  She missed the far one, but hit the nearest "tough ghoul" for 7 damage.  The cleave attack missed too.



I've also put in the exact poison delay below :



(S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(21/21) 
(M) Murhid : Hp (14/21) _ 6 points of dexterity damage, ghoul poison (2 rounds), ghoul poison (1 round x2), ghoul poison (11 rounds)_
(T) Taz : Hp (16/19), _ nauseated (-2 penalty to attacks, saves, and skill checks for 7 minutes), ghoul poison (1 round)_ 
      Sheela : Hp (9/9),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (16/35) _5 points of strength damage, Spider venom (2 rounds)_
(U) Ubaar : Hp (13/28), _ 4 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours), Spider poison (1 round), ghoul poison (1 round x2), ghoul poison (2 rounds)_
(K) Kytess : Hp (13/28) _ Endure fire (12 hours)_
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (10/24) _ 3 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours), ghoul poison (1 round x2), ghast poison (1 round), ghast poison (11 rounds)_




Lastly, I can't reach my picture archive, so I'll assume you can't see the map either.  I did work yesterday, of that I'm sure.  Maybe it's only the site being down or something.  I'll check it out from my home comp tonite. (Edit : Nevermind, it works now.)


----------



## Taz (Jul 19, 2002)

_Taz feels a little dizzy, but tries hard to concentrate on the task at hand and continues to ready._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 19, 2002)

_Sollir stands tall, well, as tall as a halfling can get, and unloads two more arrows, sending them flying at one of the larger ghouls._

(Rapid fire at the ghoul on G12)


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 19, 2002)

Ubaar looks at the unsuccess of both the back-up-and-shoot strategy and the ineffectiveness of his mighty bow attacks, and concludes, "Cripes! This bow sucks!
That'll teach Ubaar to hunt when he should be stompin'!"

Ubaar throws down his bow beside Taz, pulls out his greatsword and roars as a True-Born while charging past Jalon, Overrunning the ghast at I12 and stomping him if successful, while continuing over it to I14 and attacking the ghoul at J15.









*OOC:*


 enough stuff in one round?
it's legal...   

Oh - a free-look down the hallway to see what's coming...


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 21, 2002)

(I'll wait for a fourth post before updating.)


----------



## Murhid (Jul 21, 2002)

We're only waiting for Jalon, maybe you overlooked CRG's and my post above your poison update.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 21, 2002)

[channeling Ivellios] The savage elf hears the din of combat and advances to G11, engaging the ghast with his usual furious assault. [/Ivellios]


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 21, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *We're only waiting for Jalon, maybe you overlooked CRG's and my post above your poison update. *




You're right.  

I'm on it now.


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 21, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *[channeling Ivellios] The savage elf hears the din of combat and advances to G11, engaging the ghast with his usual furious assault. [/Ivellios] *




I don't think so.  He's not feeling well, remember.


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 21, 2002)

*Non-iconics versus the undead legion - round 2*



			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz feels a little dizzy, but tries hard to concentrate on the task at hand and continues to ready. *




_Ivellios, still weakened by the spider venom in his veins, looks out to the east to check the adventurers’ back.  He tries to shoot a ghoul near Sollir but misses it._




			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Sollir stands tall, well, as tall as a halfling can get, and unloads two more arrows, sending them flying at one of the larger ghouls.
> *




_The ghoul dodges the first arrow, but Sollir sends another into its shoulder, lightning quick.  _ (9 points of damage)




			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> * Kytess attacks the advanced ghoul. *




_The warrioress strikes another blow on the undead, the third now, and it keeps attacking, slowing down a bit but not much._ (7 points of damage)




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Ubaar looks at the unsuccess of both the back-up-and-shoot strategy and the ineffectiveness of his mighty bow attacks, and concludes, "Cripes! This bow sucks!
> That'll teach Ubaar to hunt when he should be stompin'!"
> 
> Ubaar throws down his bow beside Taz, pulls out his greatsword and roars as a True-Born while charging past Jalon, Overrunning the ghast at I12 and stomping him if successful, while continuing over it to I14 and attacking the ghoul at J15.*




_The ghouls see Ubaar coming and brace themselves.  They try to slash him as he pushes past Jalon (and swallows down the great foul stench surrounding those monsters), but only manage to strike his chain mail.  Ubaar hits the undead ghoul with great force, but it’s well braced and brings the barbarian to a stop.  Ubaar reels back, but hits Jalon and falls down to the ground._ (Nobody managed to trip anybody, but Ubaar backs down 1 space and, since it’s occupied, falls down.  I really had to look up what happened.  Amazing.)




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Oh - a free-look down the hallway to see what's coming... [/ooc] *




_From his prone position, Ubaar cannot see much further down the corridor than he could normally._




			
				Murhid said:
			
		

> *Murhid lunges forward at the nearest ghoul, whilst doing so delivers a series of swings.*




_The monk strikes the turned ghoul with a pair of powerful punches to the upper body.  Then, the ghoul turns to flee and Murhid finishes it by breaking its neck._ (7 and 6 damage, then 7 on the attack of opportunity)

_Then the ghouls surge forward.  One, with two short arrows sticking from its body, steps towards Sollir and slashes at him, hitting the poor halfling on the right arm and on the left shoulder.  Also, the one in front of Jalon is trying to cut the hated priest down.  It scores a claw wound alongside Jalon’s sword arm and bites the priest in the other arm.  Also, one ghoul charges at Murhid, but the monk easily dodges its clumsy attack. _ (Sollir got 2 and 2 damage from claws, Jalon got 4 damage from a claw and 2 from a bite)

_Also, another pair of ghouls charged, one at Kytess and the other at Murhid, but Kytess intercepted her with her chain, wounding both and ruining their attacks for now._ (7 and 8 damage on the two ghouls)

_Finally, Jalon recovers from the beating he’s receiving to channel his holy power into his symbol once again.  Two of the new arrivals cower before the might of Tyr and turn to get away._ (Jalon manages to get past that turn resistance once again.)


_During all that, some poison is affecting the adventurers.  Murhid and Taz were each feeling the effect from some ghoul poison, while Jalon is having trouble moving._ ( Murhid : 3 dex damage, Taz 2, Jalon got 3 and 3 dex damage from two failed saves.  The other saves were made.)



Initiative

Taz : 22
Ivellios : 20
Sollir : 12
Kytess : 9
Ubaar : 6
Murhid : 6
Ghoul : 6
Ghoul : 2
Jalon : -1



And the status of the party :

(S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(17/21) _Ghast poison (1 round x2), Ghast poison (11 rounds x2)_
(M) Murhid : Hp (14/21) _ 9 points of dexterity damage, ghoul poison (1 round), ghoul poison (11 rounds)_
(T) Taz : Hp (16/19), _ nauseated (-2 penalty to attacks, saves, and skill checks for 7 minutes), 2 points of dexterity damage_ 
      Sheela : Hp (9/9),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (16/35) _5 points of strength damage, Spider venom (1 round)_
(U) Ubaar : Hp (13/28), _ 4 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours), ghoul poison (1 rounds), prone_
(K) Kytess : Hp (13/28) _ Endure fire (12 hours)_
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (4/24) _ 9 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours), ghast poison (1 round), ghast poison (10 rounds), ghast poison (11 rounds)_


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 21, 2002)

Here's the map : 

http://groups.msn.com/JFspicturestorage/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=89


----------



## Taz (Jul 21, 2002)

_Seeing Jalon badly wounded, Taz sends a volley of magic missiles into any ghoul threatening him (more precisely the one at I12), since the ghoul priest doesn't seem to show yet._


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 21, 2002)

*OOC:*



wow.
Group Battle Royale.

I love it.

various questions:
1) Heavy - you see why Overrun kinda is hard to make effective? 
2) How did Kytess "spoil" the ghouls's charge?
3) Would Ubaar have been able to smell the ghasts coming, with that overpowering stench, and he with Scent?
4) Would it have been logical for Jalon to have backed up 5' after Ubaar fell in his square? Now we've got a big rules-issue with he and Ubaar in the same squar (penalties? cover bonus? etc)







Ubaar sees how dire the war-priest's wounds are, and beseeches him to give him elbow-room: "Jay-lon - back up outta tha melee.
We need you to heal, and do tha holy thing." 

Ubaar stands up from prone and slashes at the ghast in front of him, snarling ferociously and girding himself for the vicious counterattack(s).


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 21, 2002)

_Sollir bites his lip as he tries to ignore his wounds for now, stepping back just before unloading two more arrows._

(5 ft. step back to G9, rapid fire)


----------



## Murhid (Jul 22, 2002)

_Murhid recoils from his immediate foe, the ghoulish toxins taking their toll on the generally nimble monk. Guard up, Murhid takes a swift glance at his companions to see what type of state they are in. He then turns his attention back to his new opponent and attempts to make another sickening ghoul taste dirt._
[Flurry of Blows]


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jul 22, 2002)

_Bleeding but still standing, Jalon staggers backwards slightly, away from the tide of ghouls.

Still presenting his holy symbol to the undead, the wounded priest succumbs to fatigue and clumsily drops his longsword.  In place of his weapon, Jalon hastily pulls a silver wand of healing from his belt, and channels the power of Tyr through it to heal the wounded Kytess._

'Stay strong, young warrior - may Tyr grant you courage and guidance.'

[OOC:  Step back to I11, drop masterwork longsword as a free action, draw wand of CLW and use it on Kytess.]


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 22, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *various questions:
> 1) Heavy - you see why Overrun kinda is hard to make effective?
> 2) How did Kytess "spoil" the ghouls's charge?
> 3) Would Ubaar have been able to smell the ghasts coming, with that overpowering stench, and he with Scent?
> ...




1)  Yeah, trip suxx0rs.
2) It's flavor text.  She hit with an AoO and then the ghoul missed its attack roll.
3) Yeah, sure, my bad.  You probably should have been affected from more than 10' too.    I always forget about Scent, but in that case, you were hearing some ghouls running down that corridor before they arrived, so it wouldn't have changed much, really.  Unless I'm missing something.
4) I was just going by the rules, but logically, yeah, sure.  The rule-issue will be resolved by avoiding the problem.  I'll make Jalon do the 5' step of his action at the start of the round to let Ubaar get up.  The lack of rules for occupying the same square is a big hole in 3E rules, IMO.


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 22, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *Seeing Jalon badly wounded, Taz sends a volley of magic missiles into any ghoul threatening him (more precisely the one at I12), since the ghoul priest doesn't seem to show yet. *




_The ghoul receives the pair of purple missiles in the chest and is thrown to the ground.  It tries to get up but collapses._ (8 damage)

_Then, Ivellios sends an arrow into the shoulder of the ghoul in front of Murhid, who wails and whistles in pain._  (6 damage)




			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Sollir bites his lip as he tries to ignore his wounds for now, stepping back just before unloading two more arrows. *




_One arrow strikes the ghoul deep in the leg, then another strikes it in the chest.  Foul ichor oozes from its multiple wounds as it steps forward to attack the halfling.  Also, Kytess strikes the ghoul in front of her as it turns to flee from Jalon and crushes its head in._ (7 and 8 damage for Sollir, 6 for Kytess.)




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * Ubaar sees how dire the war-priest's wounds are, and beseeches him to give him elbow-room: "Jay-lon - back up outta tha melee.
> We need you to heal, and do tha holy thing." *







			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Bleeding but still standing, Jalon staggers backwards slightly, away from the tide of ghouls.
> *



*




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		


 Ubaar stands up from prone and slashes at the ghast in front of him, snarling ferociously and girding himself for the vicious counterattack(s). 

Click to expand...



Seeing that Taz finished that ghoul with her purple missiles, Ubaar attacks the tough ghoul in front of Murhid, chopping its right arm off with a powerful blow. (8 damage.  Kinda anticlimactic since this would’ve been a critical if you weren’t fighting ghouls, hence the chopped arm.)




			
				Murhid said:
			
		


Murhid recoils from his immediate foe, the ghoulish toxins taking their toll on the generally nimble monk. Guard up, Murhid takes a swift glance at his companions to see what type of state they are in. He then turns his attention back to his new opponent and attempts to make another sickening ghoul taste dirt. 

Click to expand...



Right on the heels of Ubaar’s blow, Murhid finishes that weakened and staggered ghoul off with a series of punches and kicks right into its rotten and corrupted body.  The monk will certainly need a bath after all this. (6 points of damage but it was pretty weak)

Then, of the two surviving ghouls, one flees running from Jalon’s power, quickly disappearing around the corner to the right.  It gets a kick in the back from Murhid but it was a pretty weak attack.  The other follows Sollir, three arrows sticking from its body and leaving a trail of black blood behind it.  Though the halfling nimbly its attacks, it manages to score a shallow claw wound alongside the archer’s scalp. (Murhid did 4 damage to the turned ghoul and the big ghoul did 1 damage with its claw to Sollir)




			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		


 Still presenting his holy symbol to the undead, the wounded priest succumbs to fatigue and clumsily drops his longsword.  In place of his weapon, Jalon hastily pulls a silver wand of healing from his belt, and channels the power of Tyr through it to heal the wounded Kytess.

'Stay strong, young warrior - may Tyr grant you courage and guidance.' 

Click to expand...



There is a pale silver flash of light and Kytess can feel her wounds closing. (+9 hit points)





Poison update :
Sollir made 1 save and failed the second (2 points dex damage)
Murhid made his save
Ivellios failed his save vs the spider venom (with a natural 1 ; 6 points of strength damage)
Ubaar esaily made the save
Jalon passed the save



Initiative

Taz : 22
Ivellios : 20
Sollir : 12
Kytess : 9
Ubaar : 6
Murhid : 6
Ghoul : 6
Ghoul : 2
Jalon : -1

Link to the map :
http://groups.msn.com/JFspicturestorage/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=90


And the status of the party :

(S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(16/21)  2 points of dex damage,  Ghast poison (10 rounds x2), Ghast Poison (1 round), Ghast Poison (11 rounds)
(M) Murhid : Hp (14/21)  9 points of dexterity damage, ghoul poison (10 rounds)
(T) Taz : Hp (16/19),  nauseated (-2 penalty to attacks, saves, and skill checks for 7 minutes), 2 points of dexterity damage 
      Sheela : Hp (9/9),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (16/35) 11 points of strength damage
(U) Ubaar : Hp (13/28),  4 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours)
(K) Kytess : Hp (22/28)  Endure fire (12 hours)
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (4/24)  9 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours), ghast poison (9 rounds), ghast poison (10 rounds)*


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jul 22, 2002)

_Jalon continues to use his wand to tend to the wounds of his comrades, this time turning his attentions toward the hulking form of Ubaar._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 23, 2002)

_Sollir takes another step back, launching a pair of arrows at the strong ghoul once more, hoping to finish it off._

"Dang, these things just keep going and going and going..."


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 23, 2002)

Ubaar looks at the gore-splattered monk, and marvels.
"Wow.
You punch good, Murr-heed.
Can you teach Ubaar to punch fast and hard like that?

That looks fun."  

"Hey, you guys - let's go after da ghoul boss before he brings more of those brain-eaters than we can handle."

Ubaar steps into Jalon's square and retrieves his bow from J10 and waits for Jalon's magic healin!
If he has movement left, and the others seem interested in taking off after the boss, Ubaar will follow them.


----------



## Murhid (Jul 23, 2002)

_If the ghoul attacking Sollir isn't down by Murhid's initiative, Murhid will try to kick the livin'/dead ..... out of it._


----------



## Murhid (Jul 23, 2002)

"Thanking you Tall one, though I will only show you how to hit as I do if you show me how to swing a sword like you do." _Murhid finishes with a small smile, quite contrary to his grime covered body._


----------



## Taz (Jul 23, 2002)

_Taz nods to Ubaar's suggestion, takes a few steps forward to J13 to take a quick look around the corner into the corridor to her left and then moves back to J12 to tell the others, what she has seen there._


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jul 23, 2002)

_Kytess goes to the front with Taz, determined - this time - to be in front when the action starts._


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 23, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *"Thanking you Tall one, though I will only show you how to hit as I do if you show me how to swing a sword like you do." Murhid finishes with a small smile, quite contrary to his grime covered body. *



"Can Ubaar be a stompin' fool and learn how to punch like dat, or do I have ta talk like you do to learn?"


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 24, 2002)

Sorry guys. 

I was swamped today and couldn't update and now all my body wants to do is sleep.

So tomorrow it will be.

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Murhid (Jul 24, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"Can Ubaar be a stompin' fool and learn how to punch like dat, or do I have ta talk like you do to learn?" *



"Learning how to be lethal with only ones body comes with teachings and these teachings and all that they encompass, are the objects which encourage my speech of metaphors and what not. Though maybe not essential to being able to strike as I do, it helps me gain knowledge even though it is my own unwritten script. Although it is always vital to keep in mind that there are many pathways to success, so unless you wish to follow my trail of arduous training and teachings, you may have to follow your own pathway. So tell me Tall Ubaar, do I need to talk as you do to swing a sword with such frenzied might?" 
_Murhid 'rambles on' as he moves up with Taz and Kytess._

OOC: I would think if we are still in 'combat mode' that would be said over a few rounds or whatever.


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 24, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *OOC: I would think if we are still in 'combat mode' that would be said over a few rounds or whatever. *




Yes, but feel free to continue the interaction.  I just won't try to fit it in "round time".


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 24, 2002)

*The party vs a undead horde - round 4*

_Ivellios puts his bow down, leaning on the wall, and leans himself on the stone bas-relief for support.  He really doesn’t look well._




			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Sollir takes another step back, launching a pair of arrows at the strong ghoul once more, hoping to finish it off.
> 
> "Dang, these things just keep going and going and going..." *




_Another pair of arrows slam deep in the ghoul’s body, and the undead topples to the floor, twitching._ (6 and 8 damage)




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * "Hey, you guys - let's go after da ghoul boss before he brings more of those brain-eaters than we can handle."
> 
> Ubaar steps into Jalon's square and retrieves his bow from J10 and waits for Jalon's magic healin!
> If he has movement left, and the others seem interested in taking off after the boss, Ubaar will follow them. *







			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz nods to Ubaar's suggestion, takes a few steps forward to J13 to take a quick look around the corner into the corridor to her left and then moves back to J12 to tell the others, what she has seen there. *






			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Kytess goes to the front with Taz, determined - this time - to be in front when the action starts. *




_Looking quickly down the corridor, Taz sees that the 20’ wide southeast-bound passage goes about 60’ forward and then turns straight east.  Close-by, a small corridor goes north.  Taz can see some shadows where the corridor turns, probably coming from creatures on the other side of the bend.

Apart from that, the coast is clear._





			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Jalon continues to use his wand to tend to the wounds of his comrades, this time turning his attentions toward the hulking form of Ubaar. *




(+7 hit points)




Poison update :
Sollir made the 1 save


Map

http://groups.msn.com/JFspicturestorage/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=91

Initiative

Taz : 22
Ivellios : 20
Sollir : 12
Kytess : 9
Ubaar : 6
Murhid : 6
Ghoul : 6
Ghoul : 2
Jalon : -1



And the status of the party :

(S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(16/21) _ 2 points of dex damage,  Ghast poison (9 rounds x2), Ghast Poison (10 rounds)_
(M) Murhid : Hp (14/21) _ 9 points of dexterity damage, ghoul poison (9 rounds)_
(T) Taz : Hp (16/19), _ nauseated (-2 penalty to attacks, saves, and skill checks for 7 minutes), 2 points of dexterity damage_ 
      Sheela : Hp (9/9),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (16/35) _11 points of strength damage_
(U) Ubaar : Hp (20/28), _ 4 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours)_
(K) Kytess : Hp (22/28) _ Endure fire (12 hours)_
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (4/24) _ 9 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours), ghast poison (8 rounds), ghast poison (9 rounds)_


----------



## Taz (Jul 24, 2002)

_Taz takes out a small token (i.e. marble) and casts a light spell on it, while taking a step forward towards the corridor._

“There is movement in this corridor. I'll light it up, so we can better see what hides in there.”

_With that she tosses the glowing token far into the corridor with hard-trained precision, then moves 20' into the corridor._










*OOC:*


 Move on... nothing to see here...


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 24, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Sollir takes another step back, launching a pair of arrows at the strong ghoul once more, hoping to finish it off.
> 
> "Dang, these things just keep going and going and going..." *











*OOC:*


 It's the Dungeon of Undead Energizer Bunny-ghouls! 
 aggghhhhhh!!

many options here.
we can surge forward, quickly, trying to take advantage of (hopefully) a limited # of ghouls the boss can get this quick (it's only been like a minute since the battle with the spiders)

or we can go in the north passage, search, and have all the CLW wand guys heal us all up (Jalon is in particularly bad shape, Ivellios needs someone to carry his stuff maybe)

or we can look for a way around a back way to where the boss is.
Only problem there is, the boss knows this place, and the chances of us stumbling on an alternate way of getting to him is slim.

Either way, I think all the CLW wand guys should take a couple rounds healing themselves and others.
This is brutal work, and we just keep surviving every encounter Heavy throws at us!
Woo-hooo!!
We ROCK!    
Ubaar would probably feel this way, tho: 







*OOC:*




"Let's go after da boss, guys!
I'm itchin for some payback on his putrid puss."

Ubaar shoulders his bow and advances with the others down the corridor with greatsword in hand.

"If we see a group of ghouls together, I can Thunderstomp 'em.
So if you see a big foot o'flame causing them to fall, maybe we can bum-rush da boss."
*big grin*


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 25, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz takes out a small token (i.e. marble) and casts a light spell on it, while taking a step forward towards the corridor.
> 
> “There is movement in this corridor. I'll light it up, so we can better see what hides in there.”
> 
> ...




Er... Taz... you must have missed the part where I said that this area was very well lit and the part where I said that you were seeing some shadows from 60 feet away which would require some pretty clear vision...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 25, 2002)

"For once, I agree with Ubaar."  Sollir will fumble around in his pack, looking for his potion of _cat's grace_, and drink it.  During the next round he would continue following the rest.  (If still using combat time)


----------



## Taz (Jul 25, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *Er... Taz... you must have missed the part where I said that this area was very well lit and the part where I said that you were seeing some shadows from 60 feet away which would require some pretty clear vision...  *












*OOC:*


 Oh, I somehow thought the shadows came from lack of light... 







_In that case, Taz just rounds the corner and moves 20' into the corridor, readying her wand against the priest (should he show himself and try to cast a spell) as earlier._


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jul 25, 2002)

'Indeed Ubaar, we should press the advantage that we have.  A minute or two to stop, plan and recover would be appreciated by many though, so I recommend we wait, at least until our wounds can be tended to.'

_And with that, the wounded warrior-priest half slumps into a kneeling position, with his silver wand clutched before him.  Jalon solemnly bows his head and prays to Tyr to mend his body and renew his strength._

[OOC:  Another two charges from the CLW wand cast on Jalon over the next two rounds, thanks Heavy G (Unless interupted, of course).  Can we also assume Jalon recovers his dropped longsword before moving on - I'm pretty sure I'll forget about it in a couple of post's time.   ]


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jul 25, 2002)

Kytess -> D13


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 25, 2002)

Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *And with that, the wounded warrior-priest half slumps into a kneeling position, with his silver wand clutched before him.  Jalon solemnly bows his head and prays to Tyr to mend his body and renew his strength.
> 
> [OOC:  Another two charges from the CLW wand cast on Jalon over the next two rounds, thanks Heavy G (Unless interupted, of course).  Can we also assume Jalon recovers his dropped longsword before moving on - I'm pretty sure I'll forget about it in a couple of post's time.   ] *




In the next two rounds...

Taz advances and covers the corridor with her wand and Kytess stays at her side, covering her.  Sollir drinks his potion and he, Ubaar and Murhid follow Taz and Kytess.  And Jalon heals himself and picks up his long sword.

(The wand heals 5 and 6 damage)


http://groups.msn.com/JFspicturestorage/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=92


And the status of the party :

(S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(16/21) _ 2 points of dex damage,  Cat's Grace (+4 dex, 3 hours), Ghast poison (7 rounds x2), Ghast Poison (8 rounds)_
(M) Murhid : Hp (14/21) _ 9 points of dexterity damage, ghoul poison (7 rounds)_
(T) Taz : Hp (16/19), _ nauseated (-2 penalty to attacks, saves, and skill checks for 7 minutes), 2 points of dexterity damage_ 
      Sheela : Hp (9/9),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (16/35) _11 points of strength damage_
(U) Ubaar : Hp (20/28), _ 4 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours)_
(K) Kytess : Hp (22/28) _ Endure fire (12 hours)_
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (15/24) _ 9 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours), ghast poison (6 rounds), ghast poison (7 rounds)_


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 26, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *Though maybe not essential to being able to strike as I do, it helps me gain knowledge even though it is my own unwritten script.
> So tell me Tall Ubaar, do I need to talk as you do to swing a sword with such frenzied might?"  *



"Ehhhh....   Ubaar thought it might be somthin' like that.  

Ubaar learns from the school of Hard Knocks -  not from studyin'.
It's better to have your head firm on yer shoulders than up in the clouds.

And yer one to talk about height, Mur-heed.  
If "Oneself" was any taller, you'd be sniffin' a cloud giant's armpit!"
Ah-HAHAHAHAHAHA!



			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *'Indeed Ubaar, we should press the advantage that we have.  A minute or two to stop, plan and recover would be appreciated by many though, *



"Let's go now!
You caught a breather there, Jay-lon?
Those deadies are massin by the second - we gotta take em head on, and overpower those spineless crawlers.

I'll be by Kytess, holding the front.

What you say, Kyte?
You ready for a good old fashioned battle to the death?"


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jul 26, 2002)

_Jalon nods in response to Ubaar._

'Indeed warrior - faith and honour shall triumph on this day.'

_And with that, Jalon pushes his way to the front of the group, leading them towards the waiting ghouls.  The priest holds forth his silver icon to Tyr, preparing to turn back any undead that may attack his comrades._

[OOC:  Wand back in his belt, MW longsword in one hand, holy symbol in the other.]


----------



## Murhid (Jul 26, 2002)

_Murhid smiles to Ubaar's response, and then makes his way along the corridor, keeping behind Kytess and her chains._


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jul 26, 2002)

_Kytess turns to Ubaar and nods, moving with him toward the source of the undead.  She readies her chain, placing her hope on her sword-arm and Ubaar's strength and bulk to protect her flank._

(If given the opportunity, Kytess stops 10-15 feet from the creatures and readies an attack; otherwise, she advences as needed to hit the first and attacks side-by-side with Ubaar.)


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 26, 2002)

The party proceeds quickly yet carefully to the corner.

_Dry bones are neatly stacked along the south wall of this 20-foot-wide chamber.  At one end is a stack of skulls.  Next is a stack of arm bones, then stacks of ribs and backbones.  Next are hip bones, then leg and foot bones.  A few loose bones lie scattered across the stone floor.  Bas-reliefs over the stacks of bones show monks in battle stances.

Standing in the middle of the chamber are five moldering zombies: three gnolls equipped with scale mail, shields and battleaxes and a man and a woman wearing tattered gray outfits.  The largest gnoll zombie has a jagged black and white emblem painted on its shield, and one of the zombies is horrifyingly gaunt.

Behind the zombies is a large stone block covered with unholy paraphernalia.  A feeling of profound evil and corruption emanates from the altar, making Ubaar, Jalon and Sollir uneasy even at a distance.  Behind the altar, flanked by a pair of 10-foot tall humanoid skeletons with boney scorpion tails and covered with glowing silvery runes is the undead priest.  In his hands is a gnarled staff made of gray wood and around his neck hangs a large, fist-sized red gem.

Four ghouls also lurk about, two behind the altar and priest and two in a passageway to the left.  Ubaar can tell by smell that one or both of those behind the priest are the tougher, evil-smelling ghouls.

They see you as soon as you see them.  The priest shouts _*“Bring me their hearts !!!  Avenge my pretties !!  For Velsharoon !!!!!” * _The zombies and the ghouls advance._





Initiative

Ivellios : 21
Sollir : 20
Taz : 19
Ubaar : 18
Kytess : 17
Jalon : 6 (that dex of 1 hurts)
Murhid : 3


Map :
http://groups.msn.com/JFspicturestorage/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=93

And the status of the party :
(I was just consulting the party's stats and I realized that Jalon's wand was made at caster level 2, so I just gave Jalon 2 hps and Ubaar 1 hp.  Is that the only 3 charges you used recently ?)

S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(16/21) _ 2 points of dex damage,  Cat's Grace (+4 dex, 3 hours), Ghast poison (5 rounds x2), Ghast Poison (6 rounds)_
(M) Murhid : Hp (14/21) _ 9 points of dexterity damage, ghoul poison (5 rounds)_
(T) Taz : Hp (16/19), _ nauseated (-2 penalty to attacks, saves, and skill checks for 7 minutes), 2 points of dexterity damage_ 
      Sheela : Hp (9/9),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (16/35) _11 points of strength damage_
(U) Ubaar : Hp (21/28), _4 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours)_
(K) Kytess : Hp (22/28) _Endure fire (12 hours)_
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (17/24) _9 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours), ghast poison (4 rounds), ghast poison (5 rounds)_


Miscellaneous game effects :

The area is desecrated, as per the spell.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 26, 2002)

Ubaar stifles his immediate instinct to rush headlong amongst the hideous undead.

If anyone was looking close, they'd see a fire light up in his eyes, and then, with a flash of insight, stifled again.

"Taz - how good you gotten with that stinger-wand?

Murhid - hope you don't mind getting your hands dirty again.

REALLY dirty, from the looks of it."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 26, 2002)

_Sollir moves quickly to the front, jumping over the feet of Ubaar as he shoots a single arrow towards one of the ghouls._

(Moving to I18, taking diagonal steps, moving through Ubaars's squares then firing at the ghoul on K16)


----------



## Taz (Jul 26, 2002)

_Taz moves 20' diagonally to I19, hoping for her companions to advance as well. There she readies her wand on the ghoul priest again, trying to interrupt any spellcasting attempts made by him._


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 27, 2002)

*OOC:*


 I'm wondering about the range for Turning.
If the bad things can't get close to us this round, Ubaar would try his best to use the power of the Thunderbeast to scare away the spineless ghoulies.

Heavy - how are you planning using Ivellios this combat?
or not using, as the case may be.  







Ubaar reaches for the Thunderbeast totem he keeps with him for emergencies...
he palms it, pondering whether to whip it out.


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 27, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*




60 feet






			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * If the bad things can't get close to us this round,  *




Highly unlikely, given that some ghouls are very close-by.

They most likely won't all reach you, though.




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * Heavy - how are you planning using Ivellios this combat?
> or not using, as the case may be.   *











			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> *




He's certainly not going to be very effective with an effective strength of 7.  I don't remember if he raged during the last battle with the witch outside the dungeon, though.  If he didn't, he can rage and bring his strength to 11 !!!





			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * Ubaar reaches for the Thunderbeast totem he keeps with him for emergencies...
> he palms it, pondering whether to whip it out.    *




I'll take that as a turn attempt, then.


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 27, 2002)

_As soon as he sees the undead horde, Ivellios releases an arrow from his bow.  The arrow thunks weakly into the gnoll zombie with the metal shield._ (1 point of damage)



			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Sollir moves quickly to the front, jumping over the feet of Ubaar as he shoots a single arrow towards one of the ghouls.
> *




_The arrow hits the ghoul in the leg.  It hisses in pain and looks at the halfling with hunger._ (4 points of damage)




			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz moves 20' diagonally to I19, hoping for her companions to advance as well. There she readies her wand on the ghoul priest again, trying to interrupt any spellcasting attempts made by him. *








			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Ubaar stifles his immediate instinct to rush headlong amongst the hideous undead.
> 
> If anyone was looking close, they'd see a fire light up in his eyes, and then, with a flash of insight, stifled again.
> 
> ...







			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * Ubaar reaches for the Thunderbeast totem he keeps with him for emergencies...
> he palms it, pondering whether to whip it out.    *




_Quickly, the barbarian focuses on his holy totem and a wave of positive energy rolls out from him and hits the undead in front of the party.  The nearest ghoul looks up from wrenching out Sollir’s arrow and turns to flee.  Likewise, a zombie a bit further down the room starts shambling back to avoid the holy power of the Thunderbeast._

Then, I’ll assume Ubaar will move to cover the two advanced halflings, who are to the front of the party once again , possibly while readying his sword ?



			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> * (If given the opportunity, Kytess stops 10-15 feet from the creatures and readies an attack; otherwise, she advances as needed to hit the first and attacks side-by-side with Ubaar.) *




_Kytess advances to stand besides Ubaar, her chain ready.  She gets in position just in time to strike when the zombies advance, awkwardly yet clumsily.  She strikes the first one twice with a lighting-quick attack routine, slashing and piercing and breaking some bones, but yet it comes.  Another comes to the right of Ubaar but she can’t get a good attack angle and misses.  The next one she strikes, breaking a kneecap and sending it to the ground (it quickly gets up again though).  Finally, she hits the last zombie to come, a human one this time.  _ (7 and 10 damage on the first one (K18), then a miss on K19, then 11 damage on K17, then a hit for 7 damage on K16)

_At the same time, while the two large skeletons flanking the altar take up a defensive stance, ready to attack anyone who comes near, the priest started casting a spell, but Taz quickly interrupts him with a pair of magic missiles._ (7 damage)

_Finally, a ghoul comes at Kytess from her left.  She tries to hit it with her chain, but the undead dodges by ducking very low and then lunges forward and slashes her on the left leg.  The wound immediately starts to feel numb, a feeling that starts spreading from the slash.  At the same time, the pair of ghouls behind the altar approaches and the smell starts getting noticeable for everyone, not just Ubaar.  And the turned ghoul flees in panic._ (Miss on the AoO, ghoul did 3 damage)

_Then, fighting through the paralytic haze of the ghoul poison saturating his system, Jalon finally steps forward, raises the Scales of Justice of Tyr and commands the undead abominations back from his companions.  The three nearest zombies, two gnolls and the remaining human, step back and turn to flee.  Murhid also steps besides him and pummels the ghoul that is attacking Kytess._ (Jalon turns 8 hit dice of undead, Murhid hits for 4 damage)

_At this moment, the party hears Ivellios shouting_ “Guys ! I heard some things trying to attack our backs.  I’ll take care of them.” _And he takes off to the west._


Initiative

Sollir : 20
Taz : 19
Ubaar : 18
Kytess : 17
Large skeletons with stingers and glowing silver runes : 16
Zombies : 14
Undead priest : 12
Ghouls including tougher ones : 8
Jalon : 6 (that dex of 1 hurts)
Murhid : 3

Map :
http://groups.msn.com/JFspicturestorage/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=94


And the status of the party :
(I was just consulting the party's stats and I realized that Jalon's wand was made at caster level 2, so I just gave Jalon 2 hps and Ubaar 1 hp.  Is that the only 3 charges you used recently ?)

S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(16/21) _ 2 points of dex damage,  Cat's Grace (+4 dex, 3 hours), Ghast poison (4 rounds x2), Ghast Poison (5 rounds)_
(M) Murhid : Hp (14/21) _ 9 points of dexterity damage, ghoul poison (4 rounds)_
(T) Taz : Hp (16/19), _ nauseated (-2 penalty to attacks, saves, and skill checks for 7 minutes), 2 points of dexterity damage_ 
      Sheela : Hp (9/9),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (16/35) _11 points of strength damage_
(U) Ubaar : Hp (21/28), _4 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours)_
(K) Kytess : Hp (19/28) _Endure fire (12 hours), ghoul poison (1 round), ghoul poison (11 rounds)_
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (17/24) _9 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours), ghast poison (3 rounds), ghast poison (4 rounds)_


Miscellaneous game effects :

There is a desecration spell in the area.


----------



## Taz (Jul 27, 2002)

_Taz readies again, hoping for the trick to work at least once more. Anyways it's the best she can do, this way there's at least the chance, that the ghoul priest's nasty spells will not affect the party. God (and Heavy G) knows how many hold persons that one has left._









*OOC:*


 ...and god (and Heavy G) knows how many charges the wand has left... 







[more OOC] BTW, what spell did he try to cast? Could Taz make it out with her mediocre spellcraft? [/OOC]

[even more OOC] Uh oh, Jalon will collapse in 3 or 4 rounds most probably, unless he finally makes some of his saves! [/OOC]


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 27, 2002)

Ubaar has many thoughts swirling in his head, now that it is not filled with the razor-keen clarity of Uthgar's rage.

_. o 0 (That gnoll with emblam on shield - wonder what that symbol represents? Were gnolls willing parti-ci-pants in their undead-ness, or were they forced to?)
. o 0 (Why one of them so skinny?)
. o 0 (Why there raggedy-looking humans here? Were they slaves?)
. o 0 (Where Ivellios running to? Wonder if he run into some undead orcs, like he always feared? Can't say Ubaar'd miss 'em. We could use his Strength, but it seems he has lost his...)
. o 0 (Oh, well. Guess I'd better smash this undeady-gnoll before he hurt me or my friends.)_

Ubaar swings a wide stroke with his greatsword, hoping to cut the gnoll (K19) in two.

_. o 0 (Wow. Head too full in bat-tle if not angry. Too much time to think.)_


----------



## Murhid (Jul 29, 2002)

_Murhid attempts to get dirty once again, running a series of blows into the ghoul._

[Flurry of Blows]


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jul 29, 2002)

_Feeling his energy slowly draining away, Jalon nevertheless remains resolute before the evil priest._

'Surrender and repent, evil one, or you shall be made to stand before the true face of judgement.'

_And with that, the priest forces his way to the front of the party [J19] and lashes out with his longsword at the zombie not driven away by his strength of faith[K19]._

[Note that if the turned undead at K16-18 have not moved more than ten feet from J19 before Jalon's initiative, then he will simply stand his ground and refocus for the turn, not wanting to break the effects of his turning.]


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jul 29, 2002)

_Kytess hears Ivellios' call to the group warning of danger from behind.  She forces herself to ignore it as she holds the line against the undead horde.

She concentrates her efforts on one of the weaker zombies, in hopes of dropping it and another of its kind._  (She makes no distinction between turned and unturned unless someone suggests otherwise; they may not be attacking now, but they may be soon.)

_The stiffness of the ghoul-wound continues to spread.  Kytess is fairly sucessful in ignoring it, but that doesn't make it go away..._


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 29, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> * [more OOC] BTW, what spell did he try to cast? Could Taz make it out with her mediocre spellcraft? [/OOC]*




Already rolled, I'm afraid.




			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I thought you were keeping track of it ?!?  







			
				Taz said:
			
		

> * [even more OOC] Uh oh, Jalon will collaps in 3 or 4 rounds most probably, unless he finally makes some of his saves! [/OOC] *




Correction.  Jalon will collapse in 3 or 4 rounds unless he makes *all* of his saves.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jul 29, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *Correction.  Jalon will collapse in 3 or 4 rounds unless he makes all of his saves. *


----------



## Taz (Jul 29, 2002)

*OOC:*






			
				HeavyG said:
			
		

> I thought you were keeping track of it ?!?




#-3 



> Correction.  Jalon will collapse in 3 or 4 rounds unless he makes *all* of his saves.




And that's _some_ of them all (including the ones he already failed)!


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 29, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *
> 
> *




Yes, that's what happens when you have more ghoul poison running in your veins than you have blood.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 29, 2002)

Sollir looks about in frustration, having a hard time finding an opening for one of his arrows.  Looking over a bit, he takes a step back, shooting two arrows at one of the ghouls in sight.

(5 ft. step back to H18, rapid fire at the ghoul on J16)


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 29, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Sollir looks about in frustration, having a hard time finding an opening for one of his arrows.  Looking over a bit, he takes a step back, shooting two arrows at one of the ghouls in sight.
> 
> (5 ft. step back to H18, rapid fire at the ghoul on J16) *




Dude, I was just about to post the entire update.  Luckily,  that's what I had you doing anyway, except for the move to H18.  So I'll continue on and post what I have, inserting your post right here.  The map will have you at I18 instead of H18, but you will still be at H18, okay ?


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 29, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Sollir looks about in frustration, having a hard time finding an opening for one of his arrows.  Looking over a bit, he takes a step back, shooting two arrows at one of the ghouls in sight.
> *





_Sollir takes aim at the ghoul that threatens to penetrate the party lines and fires a pair of arrows.  One misses and smashes into the wall but the other hits in the ghoul’s groin._ (Hey, it had to happen one day or another ; 7 damage)





			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz readies again, hoping for the trick to work at least once more. Anyways it's the best she can do, this way there's at least the chance, that the ghoul priest's nasty spells will not affect the party. God (and Heavy G) knows how many hold persons that one has left.
> *




(I like how that last part isn’t identified as OOC )





			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Ubaar has many thoughts swirling in his head, now that it is not filled with the razor-keen clarity of Uthgar's rage.
> 
> . o 0 (That gnoll with emblam on shield - wonder what that symbol represents? Were gnolls willing parti-ci-pants in their undead-ness, or were they forced to?)
> . o 0 (Why one of them so skinny?)
> ...




_The zombie takes the mighty blow in the chest.  Ubaar’s sword cleaves through the zombie’s scale mail and putrid flesh and opens a deep gaping wound in the still-moving undead._ (10 damage)



			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Kytess hears Ivellios' call to the group warning of danger from behind.  She forces herself to ignore it as she holds the line against the undead horde.
> 
> She concentrates her efforts on one of the weaker zombies, in hopes of dropping it and another of its kind.*




_With a precise attack routine, Kytess dispatches the human zombie to her left and continues her blow on to the gnoll zombie in front of her.  Unfortunately, the blow deflects off the gnoll’s shield._ (8 damage on K16, a miss on the cleave on K17)





			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *The stiffness of the ghoul-wound continues to spread.  Kytess is fairly sucessful in ignoring it, but that doesn't make it go away... *




_The large rune-skeletons stand their grounds as Ubaar’s zombie attacks him with its battle axe and the other zombies slowly flee away from Jalon.  The zombie’s battle axe manages to score a deep wound on the slowed-down barbarian’s shoulder as one fleeing zombie gets a greatsword blow in the back, then a spiked chain blow killing it and the other fleeing zombie gets a chain blow too, but flees._ (Ubaar gets 8 damage from K19, then gives 8 damage to fleeing K18(AoO).  Kytess inflicts 10 damage to K18, killing it, then misses the cleave on K17 and hits for 8 on K17 on its own AoO.)


_Then, the undead priest starts casting another spell at the halfling woman (a darkness spell as far as she can tell) just as she fires off another pair of magic missiles.  The missiles slam into the priest and spoil its spell._ (9 damage for the MMs, concentration roll failed lamentably)

_At the same time, the ghoul to Kytess’ left attacks her in a frenzy of teeth and claws, but the agile warrior dodges all attacks, or deflects them with her weapon._





			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Feeling his energy slowly draining away, Jalon nevertheless remains resolute before the evil priest.
> 
> 'Surrender and repent, evil one, or you shall be made to stand before the true face of judgement.'
> 
> ...




_The priest’s sword cleaves through the zombie gnoll’s shield arm.  The wooden shield collapses with a clang on the ground._ (6 damage)




			
				Murhid said:
			
		

> *Murhid attempts to get dirty once again, running a series of blows into the ghoul.
> *




_With one good blow, Murhid breaks the ghoul’s spine.  The undead collapses to the ground and twitches twice.  Murhid can barely see a thin black mist escaping from the dead ghoul’s mouth._ (6 damage + 1 miss)



Initiative

Sollir : 20
Ubaar : 18
Kytess : 17
Large skeletons with stingers and glowing silver runes : 16
Zombies : 14
Taz : 19
Undead priest : 12
Ghouls including tougher ones : 8
Jalon : 6 (that dex of 1 hurts)
Murhid : 3

Map :
http://groups.msn.com/JFspicturestorage/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=95
(Sollir is at H18, not I18)

Poison update :
Kytess makes her save vs the ghoul poison.


And the status of the party :

S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(16/21) _ 2 points of dex damage,  Cat's Grace (+4 dex, 3 hours), Ghast poison (3 rounds x2), Ghast Poison (4 rounds)_
(M) Murhid : Hp (14/21) _ 9 points of dexterity damage, ghoul poison (3 rounds)_
(T) Taz : Hp (16/19), _ nauseated (-2 penalty to attacks, saves, and skill checks for 7 minutes), 2 points of dexterity damage_ 
      Sheela : Hp (9/9),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (16/35) _11 points of strength damage_
(U) Ubaar : Hp (13/28), _4 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours)_
(K) Kytess : Hp (19/28) _Endure fire (12 hours), ghoul poison (10 rounds)_
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (17/24) _9 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours), ghast poison (2 rounds), ghast poison (3 rounds)_


Miscellaneous game effects :

There is a desecration spell in the area.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jul 29, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *
> 
> *




Show some faith, CR - Tyr'll watch over me.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 29, 2002)

(OOC-I know, I'm so predictable, its sad )

Sollir moves over to where Kytess is standing, firing another shot, this time at one of the stronger ghouls.

(Move to J16, firing an arrow at the Ghoul+ in P17)


----------



## Taz (Jul 30, 2002)

“Your faith in Vel...shroom is not strong enough, priest!”

_While Taz does not really think the ghoul priest will try again, she'll nonetheless ready on any spellcasting attempts again, just in case. Maybe the taunting helps to keep him in combat, too. If he turns to flee, tho, she'll fire the readied magic missiles as well._









*OOC:*


 Hmm... could Sheela possibly pickpocket the Fire Opal from him, or at least rip it off the chain, so Taz can mage hand it? Just exploring further possibilities...  Well, maybe if the priest flees again, this might be worth a try... for now the two big skeletons are just too much of a threat to the tiny owl, unfortunately!


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 30, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*




It wouldn't be likely to work.

What do y'all think ?


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jul 30, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *It wouldn't be likely to work.
> 
> What do y'all think ? *




Time for a Strength check.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jul 30, 2002)

_Kytess charges forward, trying to hit one of the ghouls_ (at P17 or as appropriate) _with her chain, hoping to 'clear the field' for the rest of the group..._

Charge to N16, Power Attack for 2 (converting charge attack bonus to damage).


(OOC) I considered having Kytess Tumble past the guards, jump over obsticles, and grapple the priest... but it didn't seem (a) like a good idea, or (b) something Kytess would do.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 31, 2002)

*OOC:*


 ggrrr...  It's tantalizing, hearing what CR was considering, cause I've been wanting to have Ubaar take off too, but he's not in rage (used all 3 today) and it is a better tactical move to take the beasties one at a time.

However, if this ghoul boss has too many things get killed, I doubt if he'd just stand there and let us whittle away at his forces till there's none left before he takes off.

So I've been wanting to Charge, with an Overrun, but those damn AoO's!!

So I'm thinking I'll have Ubaar power-up with his "essence of the Beast" that he's kept as a tribe gift for a long time (the potion of Bull's Strength) and then next round try an Charge and Overrun into a jump over the altar into a Grapple with the Ghoul Boss.

Heavy - any problems with that idea?   







Ubaar says to Kytess (in orcish) "Keep 'em busy a sec', Kyte.
Ubaar's gonna get Strong and show this bad guy we're not to be Fu^ked with.
See if you can make a hole I can slip thru." <--unintentional flirt  

Ubaar 5' steps to I17 _(or whichever square looks to give him the best angle to Overrun a opponent between him and the undead priest, while hopefully only having one creature get an AoO on him -  how about THAT conditional, Heavy!)_, sheathes his sword and takes out his Sacred Essence of the Thunderbeast given to him by his toi'shach (chieftain) as a gift for helping negotiate a favorable trade.

He drinks down the vile liquid which infuses his being with the spirit of Uthgar of the Northern Tribe.


----------



## Murhid (Jul 31, 2002)

_If by Murhid's initiative the ghouls and what not around the alter have moved up; Murhid will close in on one of the ghouls and try to give it a good knock to the chest._
[Move + Attack]

_If by Murhid's initiative the ghouls and what not around the alter have stayed relatively close to the alter Murhid will do as follows; Murhid follows Kytess' lead, taking a swift look to his right then back to the ghouls and skeletons ahead. Goes into a run, straight towards one of the ghouls, and at the last moment propels himself up into the air, right leg stretched out, attempting to kick the ghoul's head in._
[Charge]


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jul 31, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If we can get some healing and Ubaar's willing to Delay for 1.5 initiative counts, I'll provoke the AoO for you (with 'follow my lead' or such in Orcish).  Any thoughts/suggestions/objections?


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jul 31, 2002)

OOC Analysis
(HeavyG - if you don't want us thinking things out like this, say the word and I'll kill the post.  My above posts are 'untained'.)

Actually, I've done a little bit of work figuring out everyone's stats with the poison and damage, and it's been very informative.  Kytess has the highest armor class *and* hit points - excepting the halflings, she has 5 more points of AC than the next up, Ubaar!  Between that and her Tumble ability, perhaps she should rush the priest... there's a 70% chance she won't provoke an AoO, and she has the best chance to survive any she might provoke.  She wouldn't even have to grapple to harry the priest, since being in range with her chain is enough (he couldn't both avoid an AoO and cast a spell without a Concentration check).

If she fails her Tumble check and Ubaar has delayed *this* round, he could come in for the grapple.  Of course, they just might have Combat Reflexes...


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 31, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Basically, Ubaar and I are hanging out this round, buffing up for the big attack and waiting for an opening.
If anyone with a CLW wand wants to heal Ubaar or others, I think that would be a great idea (I think they should have been used more than they have as it is - what do we have them for otherwise?
Why do we keep walking around with less than half our hp's?

I guess we're heroic, and spit at death.  

From his stated actions, he'd be available to delay if that would be the best strategic move here.
Unless Sollir gets a lucky shot off, I think Kytess and Ubaar could charge to keep the boss from taking off.

This is of course dependant on how big the altar is.

Heavy - could we jump it and grapple the priest?
How many AoO's would be involved?   *fearing the answer*  

to sum up : CR - I'm totally down with a combo-attack here.
Consider Ubaar delayed to see what's going on (don't know how those actions would work, tho - I DO want him to use the Bull's Strength potion, or there's a high likelihood he'l bounce off the guys again)


----------



## HeavyG (Jul 31, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Time for a Strength check. *




That's what I thought.




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * and Overrun into a jump over the altar into a Grapple with the Ghoul Boss.
> 
> Heavy - any problems with that idea?   [/ooc]
> *




Not as such.  You know the risks.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * Ubaar 5' steps to I17 (or whichever square looks to give him the best angle to Overrun a opponent between him and the undead priest, while hopefully only having one creature get an AoO on him -  how about THAT conditional, Heavy!), sheathes his sword and takes out his Sacred Essence of the Thunderbeast given to him by his toi'shach (chieftain) as a gift for helping negotiate a favorable trade.
> 
> He drinks down the vile liquid which infuses his being with the spirit of Uthgar of the Northern Tribe. *




Technically, that's two move-equivalents and one action, though. 




			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *OOC Analysis
> (HeavyG - if you don't want us thinking things out like this, say the word and I'll kill the post.  My above posts are 'untained'.)
> *




No problem.  I'd rather you used the OOC thread, but it's no longer used much at all, so all long as you identify posts as OOC and you don't drag the discussion on for a week of real-time, knock yourselves out.




			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Actually, I've done a little bit of work figuring out everyone's stats with the poison and damage, and it's been very informative.  Kytess has the highest armor class *and* hit points - excepting the halflings, she has 5 more points of AC than the next up, Ubaar!  Between that and her Tumble ability, perhaps she should rush the priest... there's a 70% chance she won't provoke an AoO, and she has the best chance to survive any she might provoke.  She wouldn't even have to grapple to harry the priest, since being in range with her chain is enough (he couldn't both avoid an AoO and cast a spell without a Concentration check).
> 
> If she fails her Tumble check and Ubaar has delayed *this* round, he could come in for the grapple.  Of course, they just might have Combat Reflexes...  *




Sounds good.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*




With the amount of healing available and the opportunity to retire from the dungeon and rest at will, it's a very good question.




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *This is of course dependant on how big the altar is.
> 
> Heavy - could we jump it and grapple the priest?
> How many AoO's would be involved?   *fearing the answer*
> *




The altar is 3 feet tall, so you tell me. 

1 AoO per opponent in your way is my guess.




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * to sum up : CR - I'm totally down with a combo-attack here.
> Consider Ubaar delayed to see what's going on (don't know how those actions would work, tho - I DO want him to use the Bull's Strength potion, or there's a high likelihood he'l bounce off the guys again) *











			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

>




So, I'm confused, do you use the potion this round, or do you delay to charge with Kytess ?  Will Kytess charge this round at all ?  What ? ?!?!?


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jul 31, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *No problem.  I'd rather you used the OOC thread, but it's no longer used much at all, so all long as you identify posts as OOC and you don't drag the discussion on for a week of real-time, knock yourselves out.*




I'd never extend the game with OOC chatter.  Keep the game going, and if the discussion becomes irrelevant, that's fine.

Normally, I would've used the OOC thread, but it's all but gone and too hard to find each time we need it. 



			
				HeavyG said:
			
		

> *So, I'm confused, do you use the potion this round, or do you delay to charge with Kytess ?  Will Kytess charge this round at all ?  What ? ?!?!? *




_CRGreathouse presumes to speak for another group member._

Ubaar delays until Kytess acts.  She'll double move to R18, jumping over the altar (DC 14).  This provokes 3 attacks of opportunity.

Ubaar then charges at the high priest, jumping over the altar (DC 11 due to higher speed) and grapples the priest.  This provokes 0-3 attacks of opportunity (depending on Combat Reflexes).

Edit: HeavyG, you may want to adjust the Jump check DCs, since they really represent the highest single point in the jump and we'll have to jump at that height for the width of the altar.  Since jumping another foot altogether would be +4, I'd recommend +2 to the DC, conveniently equal to the PH's standard circumstance modifier.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 31, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Yep - that sounds good, CR.
So no potion, he's still got his sword in hand. (gonna slap me with any penalties?
 If so, he'll drop it when he grapples the boss.

Except Ubaar would be Overrunning the Ghast that's in his way.
In character, he'd be trampling the ghast and using it to jump off  to grab the boss.  







Roaring all the way.....


----------



## HeavyG (Aug 1, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> * Sollir moves over to where Kytess is standing, firing another shot, this time at one of the stronger ghouls.
> *




_The arrow hits the ghoul in the stomach.  It stumbles a bit, then reaches and snaps the shaft sticking out of its belly._ (6 damage)




			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Ubaar delays until Kytess acts.  She'll double move to R18, jumping over the altar (DC 14).  This provokes 3 attacks of opportunity.*




(I’m counting 4 AoOs and 2 readied attacks, myself.  Did you forget that the large skeletons have 10’ reach with their tails or that the priest has a staff ?)




			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> * Ubaar then charges at the high priest, jumping over the altar (DC 11 due to higher speed) and grapples the priest.  This provokes 0-3 attacks of opportunity (depending on Combat Reflexes).
> 
> Edit: HeavyG, you may want to adjust the Jump check DCs, since they really represent the highest single point in the jump and we'll have to jump at that height for the width of the altar.  Since jumping another foot altogether would be +4, I'd recommend +2 to the DC, conveniently equal to the PH's standard circumstance modifier. *






			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, definitely penalties for initiating a grapple with a greatsword.

Okay, here goes…

_Kytess rushes towards the right side of the altar, Ubaar closely behind her.  As they arrive near the ghouls guarding the front of the altar, they are hit by the strength of the ghast’s stench of death.  Ubaar manages to bite it down, but Kytess is weakened by the aura.  At the same time, the large silvery-runed skeleton sends its great tail forward at her, but misses by an inch.  As she nears the large skeleton, she quickly turns left to vault over the altar.  The ghoul she’s turning around swings with its left claw as a reflex and scrapes a furrow down her arm as the skeleton strikes again with its tail, lightning quick, and hits her with its large stinger in the shoulder, opening a huge wound in the warrior woman.  Her momentum is easily enough to carry her over the altar and besides the priest, who swings at her with its gnarled staff, but misses._ 

(Kytess nauseated by the ghast stench for 6 minutes, then missed readied attack, then ghast hit with claw AoO for 2 damage, then the skeleton hit with its AoO for 14 damage, miss by priest’s AoO – I was nice and ruled that the other skeleton’s orders were specific enough to prevent it from attack someone passing on the other side of the altar even though it had reach.)

_Meanwhile, Ubaar follows her closely.  However, instead of trying to avoid the undead, he tries to go straight through them. His charge plows right through the ghast and sends it to the ground as the barbarian stomps on it with his big boots and leaps off the ghast’s chest.  He easily makes it over the altar, then tries to grab the priest that just missed Kytess but it dodges the grab by stepping back.  _ (Missed AoO by the ghast, successful overrun for 7 points trampling damage, successful jump over altar, skeleton misses readied attack, but hits on the AoO for 12 damage – lucky, that, then a miss on the grab attack)

_Then, the gnoll zombie facing Jalon slashes him with its battleaxe, scoring a non-life-threatening wound on the priest and the turned gnoll zombie flees past Ubaar, who cuts him in half with his sword._ (3 damage on Jalon, 16 damage from Ubaar to zombie)





			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *“Your faith in Vel...shroom is not strong enough, priest!”
> 
> While Taz does not really think the ghoul priest will try again, she'll nonetheless ready on any spellcasting attempts again, just in case. Maybe the taunting helps to keep him in combat, too. If he turns to flee, tho, she'll fire the readied magic missiles as well.
> *




_Peering intently beyond the bulk of Ubaar to determine the priest’s actions, the halfling sorceress covers their enemy.  The priest, however, tries to bludgeon Kytess again with his staff instead but his blow is deflected by the whirling chain.  Meanwhile, a ghast (the one that slashed Kytess) charges at Sollir.  It receives a nasty wound in the back from Kytess chain of Beingeverywhereness, but still runs at the halfling and manages to cut him a thigh wound.  The other ghoul gets up from the ground, then advances towards the halfling, but is careful to avoid the chain._ (11 damage from Kytess, 1 from ghast, second ghast moves only, thus no AoO)

_At the same time, Jalon has methodically wounded his slow opponent again with his sword.  The next blow is going to finish the zombie, or at worst the one after that._ (9 damage from Jalon to the zombie)




			
				Murhid said:
			
		

> *If by Murhid's initiative the ghouls and what not around the alter have moved up; Murhid will close in on one of the ghouls and try to give it a good knock to the chest.
> [Move + Attack]
> *




(Since you so love flurries of blows and you can do so now, I’ll give it to you.)

_Murhid steps forward to help the halfling in trouble.  Going to Sollir’s right, he punches the ghast hard in the chest, then kicks its head off.  Must have been pretty rotten in the neck._ (wow, two times max damage, 8+8)


Initiative

Sollir : 20
Large skeletons with stingers and glowing silver runes : 16
Kytess : 17
Ubaar : 18
Zombies : 14
Taz : 19
Undead priest : 12
Ghouls including tougher ones : 8
Jalon : 6 (that dex of 1 hurts)
Murhid : 3



And the status of the party :

S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(15/21) _ 2 points of dex damage,  Cat's Grace (+4 dex, 3 hours), Ghast poison (1 round), Ghast poison (2 rounds x2), Ghast Poison (3 rounds), Ghast Poison (11 rounds)_
(M) Murhid : Hp (14/21) _ 9 points of dexterity damage, ghoul poison (2 rounds)_
(T) Taz : Hp (16/19), _ nauseated (-2 penalty to attacks, saves, and skill checks for 7 minutes), 2 points of dexterity damage_ 
      Sheela : Hp (9/9),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (16/35) _11 points of strength damage_
(U) Ubaar : Hp (1/28), _4 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours)_
(K) Kytess : Hp (3/28) _ Nauseated (-2 penalty to attacks, saves, and skill checks for 6 minutes), Endure fire (12 hours), ghoul poison (9 rounds), ghast poison (1 round), ghast poison (11 rounds)_
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (14/24) _9 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours), ghast poison (1 round), ghast poison (2 rounds)_


Miscellaneous game effects :

There is a desecration spell in the area.


----------



## HeavyG (Aug 1, 2002)

The map

Comments :
1) Whew !  That was a tough update.
2) I'm surprised nobody died.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Aug 1, 2002)

'Murhid, Sollir - go and help the others!  Taz and I can finish off these two.'

_Ignoring his fatigue, and the poison flowing through his veins, Jalon continues to hack away at the undead with his longsword._


----------



## CRGreathouse (Aug 1, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *(I’m counting 4 AoOs and 2 readied attacks, myself.  Did you forget that the large skeletons have 10’ reach with their tails or that the priest has a staff ?)*




I forgot about the reach.  It wouldn't have changed my mind, though.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Aug 1, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *(K) Kytess : Hp (3/28)  Nauseated (-2 penalty to attacks, saves, and skill checks for 6 minutes), Endure fire (12 hours), ghoul poison (9 rounds), ghast poison (1 round), ghast poison (11 rounds)*




Wow, that's impressive.  Let's hope there's a cleric alive after the battle to help me...

****

_Kytess attacks the high priest, being careful to keep her defenses up.  She tries to yell something to Ubaar, but the physical shock of all the poison in her system cuts it short._

Attack defensively, then takes a step (to S18).  Attacks are at a total -6 (nausia and defensive), but AC is 21.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 1, 2002)

*OOC:*


 well, if Ubaar gets the penalties for having his greatsword in a grapple, he'll take the benefits.... 







Although Ubaar cannot call on the strength of the Thunderbeast to help him in this conclusive battle, he still has his own Strength to draw on till his last breath subsides:

Ubaar hears Kytess' choke back a yell, he sees the situation and how hurt he and the warrior-woman are, and decides to go out fighting.

"It look bad to Ubaar - 
Hope the others have our backs.
_(the barbarian flashes a glance to Kytess and stammers)_ It.... GOOD... fighting with you, Kyte."

Ubaar 5' steps to S16 to better cut off the boss (flank?) and puts all the strength he has left into one (last?) mighty slash with a bellowing roar of menace from deep within.


----------



## Taz (Aug 2, 2002)

_Taz is a little confused about Jalon's comment, but still continues to attack the ghoul priest. This time she doesn't wait for him to do anything, since Kytess and Ubaar should be able to prevent him from casting this round, anyways. Two Magic Missiles for him!_


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 2, 2002)

"Sure thing, just let me get this...thing...out of my way."  Sollir moves back, hurriedly reaching for his arrows and shooting them at the big ghoul.

(5 ft. step back to I16, shooting two arrows at the ghast)


----------



## HeavyG (Aug 2, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *I forgot about the reach.  It wouldn't have changed my mind, though. *




Maybe seeing their stats (or remembering the kind of damage they did from the last battle against them) would have ?  

What you both did in your severely weakened state was kinda ... mmh... stupid ain't the right word... anyway... let's say tactically suboptimal, yet very heroic at the same time, so I decided to give you both a (very small) break.  Don't mean you're home free, though.

Anyway, another big update coming up.


----------



## HeavyG (Aug 2, 2002)

Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *'Murhid, Sollir - go and help the others!  Taz and I can finish off these two.'[/i] *







			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *"Sure thing, just let me get this...thing...out of my way."  Sollir moves back, hurriedly reaching for his arrows and shooting them at the big ghoul.
> 
> (5 ft. step back to I16, shooting two arrows at the ghast) *




_The two arrows hit the ghast in the center chest and in an eye.  The ghoul falls down, still._ (6 and 7 damage – btw, I think Sollir is massively underused in dealing damage in combat, but that’s JMO.)

_At the same time, Ubaar and Kytess, separated from the group and in dire straits, are tapping into their Reckless Hero Reserve (tm) (I could have been a lot more nasty in naming that ) to disregard the rule that the skeletons should logically attack before them and thus have one last heroic action each before dying an heroic death._ (Skeletons delay after them)




			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> * Kytess attacks the high priest, being careful to keep her defenses up.  She tries to yell something to Ubaar, but the physical shock of all the poison in her system cuts it short.
> 
> Attack defensively, then takes a step (to S18).  Attacks are at a total -6 (nausia and defensive), but AC is 21. *




_Kytess strikes a hit on the priest, removing a large piece of flesh from the undead’s arm and letting the white bone shine through.  The priest continues swinging his staff around like a maniac, though._ (8 damage)





			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * Although Ubaar cannot call on the strength of the Thunderbeast to help him in this conclusive battle, he still has his own Strength to draw on till his last breath subsides:
> 
> Ubaar hears Kytess' choke back a yell, he sees the situation and how hurt he and the warrior-woman are, and decides to go out fighting.
> 
> ...




_Stepping quickly behind the priest distracts him for an instant and Ubaar uses it to strike the undead with all his orcish might.  The blow cuts him in half through the waist.  The upper torso of the enemy falls, separated from the rest of its body._ (And it would have missed without flanking, too.  17 damage)

_Then, the two warriors spin around as they hear large figures coming up behind them.  A pair of skeletons, towering over them hominously and with silvery fire dancing along their runes are preparing to slash them with long sharp claws and a pair of scorpion-like boney stingers are on their way already.  Kytess manages to avoid the stinger, dodging and spinning as it scrapes her armor and throws off sparks.  She also deflects a pair of claws with her weapon.  Ubaar is not so lucky.  His reflexes, much slowed down by ghoul poison are not up to the task of dodging the incoming blow after putting everything he has into cutting down the priest.  He receives the stinger into the abdomen.  It then slashes upward before exiting into a spray of blood and flesh.  The barbarian stumbles to the ground as the skeleton turns towards the human warrior._ (the attack did enough damage to make Ubaar unconscious but I’m not saying if he’s dead or not until someone examines him.  In any case, it wasn’t 2 or 4 points of damage so even if he’s just unconscious, help will have to arrive soon.)

_And then the zombie fighting Jalon misses with its battle axe._





			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz is a little confused about Jalon's comment, but still continues to attack the ghoul priest. This time she doesn't wait for him to do anything, since Kytess and Ubaar should be able to prevent him from casting this round, anyways. Two Magic Missiles for him! *




(Let’s change that for the Skeleton that just defeated Ubaar, shall we ?)

_The pair of missiles strike the skeleton in the back, sending bones flying everywhere._ (9 damage)






			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> * Ignoring his fatigue, and the poison flowing through his veins, Jalon continues to hack away at the undead with his longsword. *




_The two-handed longsword blow cuts the zombie gnoll’s head off.  The undead falls to the ground, inert._ (8 damage – If you want to have Jalon move after the attack, you can.)

_As soon as the last ghast falls under Sollir’s arrows, the monk sprinted forward to help the two advanced warriors.  He arrives just after the leftmost skeleton finishes stabbing Ubaar, then dodges the same stinger as it comes at him too before jump-kicking the skeleton’s ribs in then landing on his feet in a battle-crouch._ (7 damage)






Initiative

Sollir : 20
Kytess : 17
Ubaar : 18
Large skeletons with stingers and glowing silver runes : 16
Taz : 19
Jalon : 6
Murhid : 3

Map :


Poison update :
Sollir failed his save vs Ghast poison (with a 6 rolled) – 2 points dex
Kytess passed (with a 10)
Jalon passed his save vs ghast poison – barely, with a 10, DC is 15 if you must know)


And the status of the party :

S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(15/21) _ 4 points of dex damage,  Cat's Grace (+4 dex, 3 hours), Ghast poison (1 rounds x2), Ghast Poison (2 rounds), Ghast Poison (10 rounds)_
(M) Murhid : Hp (14/21) _ 9 points of dexterity damage, ghoul poison (1 round)_
(T) Taz : Hp (16/19), _ nauseated (-2 penalty to attacks, saves, and skill checks for 7 minutes), 2 points of dexterity damage_ 
      Sheela : Hp (9/9),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (16/35) _11 points of strength damage_
(U) Ubaar : Hp (-x/28), _Dead or unconscious ?  4 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours)_
(K) Kytess : Hp (3/28) _ Nauseated (-2 penalty to attacks, saves, and skill checks for 6 minutes), Endure fire (12 hours), ghoul poison (8 rounds), ghast poison (10 rounds)_
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (14/24) _9 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours), ghast poison (1 round)_


----------



## HeavyG (Aug 2, 2002)

The map.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 2, 2002)

Sollir sees Ubaar falling, his face contorted with concern, "Oh what the heck, I can't shoot over the alter very well if my life depended on it, I'm coming ya big half orc!"  The halfling drops his bow and hurries over towards Murhid, drawing his wand.

(Drop my bow, double move towards P16, drawing my wand while moving-or does that rule only apply to weapons?)


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Aug 2, 2002)

_After seeing the zombie fall lifelessly to the ground, Jalon hurriedly moves toward the altar in an effort to help his injured comrades.  

Removing his the silver wand of healing from his belt as he moves, Jalon rushes toward the skeleton battling Kytess, and uses the wand to blast it with a burst of positive energy._

[OOC:  Last turn Jalon moves to N19 after attacking the zombie.  This turn he activates a charge from his wand, moves to Q19 and discharges the CLW on the skeleton.

If this is too much to do by this round then either ask me for clarification, or have Jalon do as much as he can.

And Sollir:  I think that Heavy G (oh wise and illustrious DM that he is) has ruled that you can draw a wand as part of a move as though it were a weapon.  I hope that's the case, otherwise both of our actions are borked for this round.]


----------



## Murhid (Aug 2, 2002)

"Mraaa!!" _Screams Murhid, as he attempts to hack down the skeletons legs with a series of kicks._
[Flurry of Blows]


----------



## Taz (Aug 2, 2002)

_Taz moves towards the altar (20' straight up) and fires another pair of magic missiles into the same skeleton, hoping to see it drop soon._


----------



## CRGreathouse (Aug 2, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *What you both did in your severely weakened state was kinda ... mmh... stupid ain't the right word... anyway... let's say tactically suboptimal, yet very heroic at the same time, so I decided to give you both a (very small) break.  Don't mean you're home free, though.*




Yeah, but I'm playing this game to have fun, not to win.  If I was trying to "win" I'd stop after every encounter to rest up... 

*****

_Kytess attacks the skeleton near Ubaar furiously, hoping to make one last difference.  Her breathing is ragged, and the taste of blood is strong in he mouth._

Attack skeleton at R16, Cleaving if possible; after attack, if the skeleton drops, she steps to S17 to protect Ubaar.


----------



## HeavyG (Aug 2, 2002)

Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> * And Sollir:  I think that Heavy G (oh wise and illustrious DM that he is) has ruled that you can draw a wand as part of a move as though it were a weapon.  I hope that's the case, otherwise both of our actions are borked for this round.] *




Exactly.




			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Yeah, but I'm playing this game to have fun, not to win.  If I was trying to "win" I'd stop after every encounter to rest up...
> *




I realize and appreciate that.  I take it you approve of my little initiative trick ?  I'm not above giving people a break a bit especially because I realize it's hard to plan your move in advance without knowing what'll happen before your character acts.  Given the stats of these monsters, I fully expected you both to be killed, so I allowed a last desperate attempt at killing the big bad guy before going down.



Anyway...


I'm going on vacation starting saturday, so I'll try (and probably succeed in) updating the game tonight.  After that, it'll probably be until next thursday or friday.  As always, feel free to roleplay/plan ahead in my absence.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Aug 2, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *I realize and appreciate that.  I take it you approve of my little initiative trick ?  I'm not above giving people a break a bit especially because I realize it's hard to plan your move in advance without knowing what'll happen before your character acts.  Given the stats of these monsters, I fully expected you both to be killed, so I allowed a last desperate attempt at killing the big bad guy before going down.*




I like it.  This kind of trick can make the game fun - I don't want to feel that the game is rigged, but the chance to be heroic rather than a corpse is generally preferable. 

I'll echo Jalon's thoughts on the OOC thread: Great job, HeavyG!  Keep it up!


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 2, 2002)

Ubaar's Constitution and force of will try a stabilization roll with all their Might.   
(Heavy - we ARE using the "Death at negative CON points" rule, right? )


----------



## HeavyG (Aug 2, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *(Heavy - we ARE using the "Death at negative CON points" rule, right? )  *




WTF you talkin' bout ?


----------



## HeavyG (Aug 3, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Sollir sees Ubaar falling, his face contorted with concern, "Oh what the heck, I can't shoot over the alter very well if my life depended on it, I'm coming ya big half orc!"  The halfling drops his bow and hurries over towards Murhid, drawing his wand.
> *








			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> * Kytess attacks the skeleton near Ubaar furiously, hoping to make one last difference.  Her breathing is ragged, and the taste of blood is strong in he mouth.
> 
> Attack skeleton at R16, Cleaving if possible; after attack, if the skeleton drops, she steps to S17 to protect Ubaar. *




_Kytess hits the skeleton with her chain.  Unfortunately, the spikes can’t do much damage on bone, and the wound is minor._ (8/2 = 4 damage)

_Then, her skeleton foe tries to stab her and slash her again, but hits only air, while the other one turns on Murhid and stabs him in the chest, opening in the monk a deep yet non-lethal wound.  Fortunately, the hero manages to dodge the wicked claws of the beast._ (12 damage on Murhid, lucky Kytess with an opponent unable to roll higher than a 9)





			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz moves towards the altar (20' straight up) and fires another pair of magic missiles into the same skeleton, hoping to see it drop soon. *




_Murhid puts his arm in front of his face to ward off the large splinters of skull knocked off by the pair of purple missiles.  The skeleton reels under the relentless assault, attacked from all parts._ (6 damage)



			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *After seeing the zombie fall lifelessly to the ground, Jalon hurriedly moves toward the altar in an effort to help his injured comrades.
> 
> Removing his the silver wand of healing from his belt as he moves, Jalon rushes toward the skeleton battling Kytess, and uses the wand to blast it with a burst of positive energy.
> *




_The wand flashes when Jalon touches the creature on the back.  Its silvery runes turn black and lose their glow around the touched area, and the bones blacken and turn brittle as some boney flakes flutter to the ground.  The effect slowly spreads for about 6 inches around the impact point before stopping.  The skeleton doesn’t seem to notice, though._ (6 positive energy damage)




			
				Murhid said:
			
		

> *"Mraaa!!" Screams Murhid, as he attempts to hack down the skeletons legs with a series of kicks.
> [Flurry of Blows] *




_The monk launches into a fast attack sequence to destroy the undead in his way.  The undead dodges or absorb many blows, but the monk sweeps its feet and jumps on its ribcage as it falls down, crushing its spine._ (6 damage and a miss – it ain’t easy describing how a bare-armed monk kills undead, that’s for sure )


_Finally, looking at Ubaar, Kytess and Sollir can see his chest rising as if breathing as a new spray of blood gushes from his wound.  It looks bad.  Real bad.  The barbarian is alive, but probably not for more than a few seconds._

Initiative

Sollir : 20
Kytess : 17
Ubaar : 18
Large skeletons with stingers and glowing silver runes : 16
Taz : 19
Jalon : 6
Murhid : 3

Map :


Poison update :
Sollir passed one of the two ghast poison saves this round. 1 point of dex damage.
Murhid failed the save against ghoul poison ( with a 3).  3 points of dex damage.
Jalon fails his save vs poison (with a 6).  4 points of dex damage.

_Just after Jalon touched the skeleton with his healing wand, and the skeleton is turning towards him, most likely to counterattack, the ghoul’s poison finishes coursing through the cleric’s body and he stops moving, standing up, rigid and motionless.  Kytess can see him not even flinch as the skeleton rears its barbed tail to strike._



And the status of the party :

S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(15/21) _ 5 points of dex damage,  Cat's Grace (+4 dex, 3 hours), Ghast Poison (1 round), Ghast Poison (9 rounds)_
(M) Murhid : Hp (2/21) _ 12 points of dexterity damage_
(T) Taz : Hp (16/19), _ nauseated (-2 penalty to attacks, saves, and skill checks for 7 minutes), 2 points of dexterity damage_ 
      Sheela : Hp (9/9),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (16/35) _11 points of strength damage_
(U) Ubaar : Hp (-x/28), _Unconscious  4 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours)_
(K) Kytess : Hp (3/28) _ Nauseated (-2 penalty to attacks, saves, and skill checks for 6 minutes), Endure fire (12 hours), ghoul poison (7 rounds), ghast poison (9 rounds)_
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (14/24) _13 points dex damage (paralyzed), Endure fire (12 hours)_


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 3, 2002)

"Joy, it seems like I'm the last healer," Sollir says underneath his breath as he moves past Murhid, trying to weave about so that the skeleton's tail doesn't hit him *and* tries to avoid stepping on Ubaar as he makes his way with his wand, tapping the big half-orc when he's through...hopefully.  

(Move to T16, then tap Ubaar with my wand-If I fail my poison save i'll use my luck domain power to reroll)


----------



## Taz (Aug 3, 2002)

_Taz takes a step (from M18 to N18) and targets the other skeleton with the wand._


----------



## CRGreathouse (Aug 5, 2002)

_Kytess moves to block the skeleton, warding it off with her chain - and hopefully hitting it._

Attack defensively, step to S16.

(Is this the part where Kytess closes her eyes and imagines herself walking through a field a grain?)


----------



## Murhid (Aug 6, 2002)

If Murhid isn't dead by his initiative:
_Murhid standing above the just downed skeleton, wipes the blood seeping from his knuckles onto his pants. Feeling as if he were about to keel over, he stumbles towards the next opponent, deaf to the rest of the world. "Just a little longer" he says to himself, and then goes in for the attack._
[Flurry of Blows]


----------



## HeavyG (Aug 8, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> * (Is this the part where Kytess closes her eyes and imagines herself walking through a field a grain?) *




Maybe.  

Okay, I'm back and starting on the update.... now.


----------



## HeavyG (Aug 8, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *"Joy, it seems like I'm the last healer," Sollir says underneath his breath as he moves past Murhid, trying to weave about so that the skeleton's tail doesn't hit him *and* tries to avoid stepping on Ubaar as he makes his way with his wand, tapping the big half-orc when he's through...hopefully.
> *




_The lashing tail hits Sollir, slashing a deep gash in his shoulder just as he touches Ubaar with the wand.  The barbarian spasms once and then stops moving altogether, except for his chest rising and falling._ (Skellie hit on the AoO for 13 damage on Sollir.  Ubaar healed 6 points)




			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Kytess moves to block the skeleton, warding it off with her chain - and hopefully hitting it.*




_As the skeleton slashes Sollir and then turns its tail around to kill motionless Jalon, Kytess strikes its back and breaks a few ribs.  Once again, the chain does less damage than it would have done on a flesh-and-blood foe.  The skeleton continues its movement without noticing much as the warrior tumbles away from it and to stand over Ubaar’s body.  The blow jostled the skeleton and spoiled its aim, though, because its barbed tail and one claw deflect on the cleric’s armor.  The left claw still manages to score a deep wound around Jalon’s armpit, however._ (Kytess hits for 8/2 = 4.  Sucessful tumble roll.  Skeleton rolls a 3, a 4 and a 13 to hit Jalon.  7 damage on the claw attack.)




			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz takes a step (from M18 to N18) and targets the other skeleton with the wand. *




_The pair of glowing missiles knocks a third of the skeleton’s skull off._ (6 damage)






			
				Murhid said:
			
		

> *Murhid standing above the just downed skeleton, wipes the blood seeping from his knuckles onto his pants. Feeling as if he were about to keel over, he stumbles towards the next opponent, deaf to the rest of the world. "Just a little longer" he says to himself, and then goes in for the attack.*




_Stepping forward, the monk kicks the skeleton’s closest knee off then, as the creature falls to its right side, he grabs the flailing tail and breaks it over the stone altar.  The skeleton falls to its knees, the silvery glow from its eyes still looking at the still form of the cleric of Tyr.  It starts crawling towards him to finish him._ (20 and 17 on the hit rolls, 8 and 4 damage.)


Initiative

Sollir : 20
Kytess : 17
Ubaar : 18
Large skeletons with stingers and glowing silver runes : 16
Taz : 19
Jalon : 6
Murhid : 3


Poison update :
Sollir uses his daily reroll to save vs ghast poison.


And the status of the party :

S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(2/21) _ 5 points of dex damage,  Cat's Grace (+4 dex, 3 hours), Ghast Poison (7 rounds)_
(M) Murhid : Hp (2/21) _ 12 points of dexterity damage_
(T) Taz : Hp (16/19), _ nauseated (-2 penalty to attacks, saves, and skill checks for 7 minutes), 2 points of dexterity damage_ 
      Sheela : Hp (9/9),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (16/35) _11 points of strength damage_
(U) Ubaar : Hp (-3/28), _4 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours)_
(K) Kytess : Hp (3/28) _ Nauseated (-2 penalty to attacks, saves, and skill checks for 6 minutes), Endure fire (12 hours), ghoul poison (7 rounds), ghast poison (8 rounds)_
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (7/24) _13 points dex damage (helpless), Endure fire (12 hours)_


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 8, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Welcome back, Heavy! 







Ubaar's wounds close up and the bleeding trails to a trickle as the look of imminent death fades from the half-orcs face.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Aug 9, 2002)

[OOC:  Jalon, Kytess and Ubaar all survived?  My god!  Well, it looks like Tyr was smiling on us after all.  

I'm going to be out of town from this afternoon until Sunday or Monday, so you won't hear from me until then.  Given Jalon's current state, this probably won't affect the game too much.]


----------



## Taz (Aug 9, 2002)

_Taz hesitates, not knowing for sure, whether the thing is dead yet (Refocus)._


----------



## drs (Aug 9, 2002)

_Seeing the skeletal mass relentlessly continue on, Murhid clumsily tries to stop it, attempting to destroy it bone by bone._
[Flurry of Blows]


----------



## CRGreathouse (Aug 9, 2002)

_Kytess presses forward, trying not to pass out from the exertion and blood loss.  She throws herself at the skeleton, hoping to stop it.  It's sustained far more damage than any 'normal' creature could withstand, she thinks - hopefully this will be enough._

5-foot step down, Power Attack for 2.

if(Kytess.conscious()) {
 if(Kytess.defeatFoe()) alert('Kytess smiles grimly, then stumbles over to the corner to sit - both to check on Ubaar and to stay conscious.');
} else {
 if(Kytess.alive() {
  alert('Kytess falls down, face turning paler even than normal, barely breathing.  As she falls, she tries to mouth something to Murhid, but it is too soft to be heard over the sounds of combat.');
 } else {
  alert('Kytess' life-blood seeps out of her many wounds, staining her clothing and pale flesh.  Her eyes do not close, but glaze over, unseeing.');
 }
}

The timing's terrible, but I'll be gone for a week on vacation.  Looks like I'll miss the best part of this battle!


----------



## HeavyG (Aug 9, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Kytess presses forward, trying not to pass out from the exertion and blood loss.  She throws herself at the skeleton, hoping to stop it.  It's sustained far more damage than any 'normal' creature could withstand, she thinks - hopefully this will be enough.
> 
> 5-foot step down, Power Attack for 2.
> *




_A last powerful chain blow from the warrior shatters the skeleton's neck.  Its skull falls to the ground, quickly followed by the rest of its body as it disassembles.

The party looks around, searching for other foes, but none manifest themselves.  There are only dismembered dead bodies lying on the floor.  A deep silence descends on the dungeon._




			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> * if(Kytess.conscious()) {
> if(Kytess.defeatFoe()) alert('Kytess smiles grimly, then stumbles over to the corner to sit - both to check on Ubaar and to stay conscious.');
> } else {
> if(Kytess.alive() {
> ...




Nice. 

'Kytess smiles grimly, then stumbles over to the corner to sit - both to check on Ubaar and to stay conscious.'

_Ubaar's bleeding has stopped.  His chest rises and falls regularly.  He looks out of danger for now._


----------



## HeavyG (Aug 9, 2002)

Oh, and good vacation to CRGreathouse and good going out of town to Seraph.


----------



## Taz (Aug 9, 2002)

“Yay! We got them!” Taz pauses for a short moment. “Everyone alive?”

The halfling casts a _detect magic_ and takes a closer look at the Fire Opal, securing it before anything happens to it, now that the group has finally reached their goal.

She waits for a snippy comment from Ubaar about shiny things, but then realizes, that he is barely breathing.

Taz smiles.

Then she suddenly turns around, yelling: “Ivellios? Everything ok down there?”


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 9, 2002)

Ubaar's unconscious and battered form mocks Taz's desire for the BIG shiny-thing.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 10, 2002)

Sollir taps Ubaar with his wand again. (And then one more time if it fails to make him go to 1 or above hitpoints)


----------



## drs (Aug 10, 2002)

_After Kytess took care of the skeleton, Murhid lowers himself to the ground next to his downed enemy. Laying on his back he glimpses Taz walk towards Ubaar and the supposed position of the gem, _"Do we have it Taz?"


----------



## HeavyG (Aug 10, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> * The halfling casts a detect magic and takes a closer look at the Fire Opal, securing it before anything happens to it, now that the group has finally reached their goal.
> *




_As she approaches, Taz realizes that the red gem around the cleric's neck is not magical.  There is a ring around the dead cleric's finger, however, that radiates magic, as well as his gnarled staff.  He also carries three belt pouches and a holy symbol.

The red gem looks exactly like the fire opal is supposed to look.  It is fist-sized (for a human) and probably worth thousands of gold pieces._




			
				Taz said:
			
		

> * Then she suddenly turns around, yelling: “Ivellios? Everything ok down there?” *




_After the noise stops echoing from the walls, Ivellios staggers from the far corridor and leans on the wall.  He makes a small hand wave as if to indicate he's ok._




			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Sollir taps Ubaar with his wand again. (And then one more time if it fails to make him go to 1 or above hitpoints) *





The wand heals 6 hit points.

_With a full-body spasm, the barbarian regains consciousness._


----------



## Taz (Aug 10, 2002)

_Taz removes the magical items from the corpse and takes a quick look into the pouches, then she turns towards Murhid and nods, flashing a happy smile._

“Yes, I think we have it!”


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Aug 12, 2002)

_Despite Taz's exclamations Jalon remains totaly unmoving, as though frozen to the spot._


----------



## Taz (Aug 12, 2002)

_Noticing that after a short while, Taz asks:_ “Hey Jalon, everything alright!?”


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 13, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *With a full-body spasm, the barbarian regains consciousness. *



*a big intake of breath*    "Huuuuhhhhhh!!!!"

The bloodied startled half-orc looks around for any foes still threatening and reflexively reaches for his dropped greatsword before realizing there's no immediate threat.

Ubaar sees Kytess and Murhid sitting next to him, and sees all the blood that obviously has come from the only living beings down here (undead don't exactly bleed red).
He blanches somewhat at seeing how hurt many of them are.

From the little halfling dead-eye archer to the frozen-in-place war-priest to the mistress of chains to the battlin' monk, this motley group of individuals who started out battling themselves have brought the fight--- and victory -- to the depths of this death-hole that claimed so many.

His still-fuzzy vision obscured by sweat, dirt, blood, (and is that a tear? no ...  just a trick of the light) can still make out the large shiny-ness of the Fire Opal in Taz's small hands.

"Hey, Taz - that a big enough shiny for you?
It IS awful pretty.
Ubaar think Achibaldy gonna be happy.

And we gonna get paid."

Ubaar looks at the slightly-built warrior-woman beside him and _says a few words to himself_ before leaning over to Kytess, exhausted next to him, and extends his hand to her, saying "Good fight, Kyte.
I guess no soul-less un-deadies can beat warriors of true spirit, eh?
You have Strength inside you, not just in your muscles.

I was worried I wouldn't be able to see ya fight again -  thanks for bringin' me back, guys."

If Kytess takes his hand, he's gonna pull her close and give her a bear hug, almost painfully strong and celebratory.
He'll cast his _just-substitued-for_ Cure Light Wounds as he hugs her tight.









*OOC:*


 He never got to use the prepared domain spell of Thunderstomp.


----------



## HeavyG (Aug 13, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * He'll cast his just-substitued-for Cure Light Wounds as he hugs her tight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You still have spells ?


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 13, 2002)

yep!
he always kept it for a time it could be useful, and apparently, that spell is very difficult to use effectively.


----------



## Taz (Aug 14, 2002)

“I think we should leave this place soon. We're all injured and who knows, what else is stalking the corridors down here. Tomorrow, we can come back and search this place more thoroughly, then head back to bring Archibald his prize! What do you think?”


----------



## CRGreathouse (Aug 14, 2002)

Just popping in for a moment.  I'll be back for real on the 18th or so.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Ubaar looks at the slightly-built warrior-woman beside him and says a few words to himself before leaning over to Kytess, exhausted next to him, and extends his hand to her, saying "Good fight, Kyte.
> I guess no soul-less un-deadies can beat warriors of true spirit, eh?
> You have Strength inside you, not just in your muscles.
> 
> ...




[Amazingly, ]_Kytess lets Ubaar do so, and hugs weakly back.  She shudders involuntarily as the healing energies course through her body.  Her wounds knit together, and though her wounds are still extensive, she feels much better.  She begins cleaning the splattered undead remains, as well as her own blood, off her weapon._


----------



## HeavyG (Aug 14, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *yep!
> he always kept it for a time it could be useful, and apparently, that spell is very difficult to use effectively.  *




Are you talking about the, and I quote, 



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * prepared domain spell of Thunderstomp. *




?


Because if so, you can't turn a domain spell into healing.  Not that I want to mess with your healing hug thing, which is pretty cool. 


If it's another spell, it heals 8 hps.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 14, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Crrrrap.
I ALWAYS forget about that domain spell limitation - you're absolutely right.
My bad - Uthgar doesn't choose to heal the valiant woman-warrior.  







"That sound good, Taz.
Ubaar hurtin awful bad, and everybody pretty banged up."

Ubaar winces after the hug with Kytess, and examines his used-to-be-ripped-up-shoulder just to make sure it works all right still.


----------



## HeavyG (Aug 15, 2002)

Taz- I described what the priest had on him besides the gem. 

And Jalon is still not moving.

Anything anybody wants to do before going ?


----------



## Taz (Aug 15, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Yeah, Ring and Gnarled Staff. But couldn't there be something _inside_ the belt pouches? Nothing magical, of course, but maybe something else of interest?


----------



## HeavyG (Aug 15, 2002)

There certainly could be.


----------



## HeavyG (Aug 16, 2002)

...

...

...


_The wind picks up and a dried-up tumbleweed bush tumbles past the party, disappearing in the eastern corridor.


...


Soon, the noise of crickets will be heard._


...

...


Okay, I give up.  Of the three pouches, one contains icky necromancer spell components.  One contains bits and ends (whetstone, charcoal bit, some chalk, a very small knife and so on).  The last one contains a handfull of dirty gold pieces (34 to be exact) and 2 small black crystalline gems.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 16, 2002)

*OOC:*


 ROFL!
Ya, a day to just say "OK, I check the pouch" IS a bit much.  LOL 







"Whatchu got there, Taz?

As long as we've got Tha Opal, Ubaar thinks we should get food.
Fighting always makes me hungry."


----------



## Taz (Aug 16, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Were you waiting for something, Heavy G? If so, I have no clue for what... isn't '_Taz removes the magical items from the corpse and takes a quick look into the pouches_' enough to say, that Taz wants to look _inside_ the three pouches? Well... 







“Apart from the Fire Opal, you mean? A ring, a staff, a few valuables.”


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 16, 2002)

"Are the pretties magic-full?"

Ubaar gets up as gingerly as you've seen him move before, and stretches.
When he gets to strecthing his right shoulder, he involuntarily winces.

He offers his left hand to help up Kytess.

Then (if Murhid is sitting) the same to Murhid.

"You guys wanna get some grub and try to get fixed up?
Maybe priest of Chauntea help - he should like that we got rid of deadies down here."

Ubaar just notices Jalon not moving.

"Hey!
What wrong with Jay-lon?"

He waves his hand in front of Jalon's face and says "Jayyyyy-lonnn!"


----------



## HeavyG (Aug 16, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> * isn't 'Taz removes the magical items from the corpse and takes a quick look into the pouches' enough to say, that Taz wants to look inside the three pouches?  *




I'm sorry you're right, I totally missed that last part when you originally posted it.


----------



## HeavyG (Aug 16, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * "Hey!
> What wrong with Jay-lon?"
> 
> He waves his hand in front of Jalon's face and says "Jayyyyy-lonnn!" *




Jalon : ...

Jalon : ...

_Jalon is still as a statue._


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 16, 2002)

"Hey, guys - has he been magically Held, like Kyte was before?

Isn't it supposed to wear off after awhile? "


----------



## Taz (Aug 17, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Ah, ok, then at least I guessed right about what you were coming from... Was slightly confused... 







“The ring and staff emanate magic, Ubaar.”


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 17, 2002)

Sollir looks over at Jalon's stiff form, "Anyone happen to have ink or paint by chance?"  The halfling says with a mischevious look in his eyes.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 17, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *“The ring and staff emanate magic, Ubaar.” *











*OOC:*


 ooc, i was wondering about the "2 small black crystalline gems."


----------



## Murhid (Aug 17, 2002)

"I think Jalon has too much of that ghoul venom within his body, I received only a few wounds from the ghouls and I feel extremely stiff. We're probably going to have to carry him outta here, or we can wait and see if this poison will wear off with time, your choice Ubaar."

_Murhid will help carry Jalon out of the dungeon if Ubaar agrees._
[OOC: Sorry about the lack of appearance, I've caught a monster of a bug, I feel like . By the why, I'm all for going back to town.]


----------



## Taz (Aug 17, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


 There have only been two magical auras, detect magic goes right through the pouches, unless they have lead lining or something.


----------



## HeavyG (Aug 18, 2002)

Update :


Poison update :
Sollir saves vs ghast poison
Kytess fails both saves for a total of 4 points of dex damage


And the status of the party :

S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(2/21) _ 5 points of dex damage,  Cat's Grace (+4 dex, 3 hours)_
(M) Murhid : Hp (2/21) _ 12 points of dexterity damage_
(T) Taz : Hp (16/19), _ 2 points of dexterity damage_ 
      Sheela : Hp (9/9),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (16/35) _11 points of strength damage_
(U) Ubaar : Hp (3/28), _4 points dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours)_
(K) Kytess : Hp (3/28) _ 4 points of dex damage, Endure fire (12 hours)_
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (7/24) _13 points dex damage (helpless), Endure fire (12 hours)_






So, what are you gonna do now ?  Or is someone waiting for another information I'm supposed to deliver, but forgot all about.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Aug 19, 2002)

(OOC: Back for real!)



			
				Murhid said:
			
		

> *"I think Jalon has too much of that ghoul venom within his body, I received only a few wounds from the ghouls and I feel extremely stiff. We're probably going to have to carry him outta here, or we can wait and see if this poison will wear off with time, your choice Ubaar." *




"I'll help," _says Kytess, sounding much better than she feels._


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 19, 2002)

"Well...  if he not gonna move on his own, I hope it OK to carry you out, Jay-lon."

Ubaar stops in front of the war-priest and waves his hand, looking for a reply.  (He just really doesn't understand this too well)

"Good battle, Jay-lon.
Ubaar try to watch any ceilings on the way out..."   
With that, the massive half-orc hoists Jalon on his shoulder and asks, "We going?"


----------



## Taz (Aug 19, 2002)

“Yep, let's get outta here! I'll light the way.”

_Taz then moves towards the exit, always waiting, in case that someone can't catch up with her (unlikely, but still)._


----------



## HeavyG (Aug 19, 2002)

_Picking up Jalon, the party backtracks west, then turns north.

After a short walk, they arrive at the 8' drop to the spider room.

Something will have to be done to get Jalon down those 8 feet.


Ahead, near the ceiling, 20-25 feet over the far archway leading to the exit, Murhid thinks he sees something moving in the shadows.  There are lots of giant spider webs in that part of the room and they seem to be moving slightly._


----------



## Taz (Aug 19, 2002)

“Ah, that's just the wind...” 

_Taz waits for a short moment._

“I could take a look... carefully... if you insist!”


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 20, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Don't know if this post is ooc or not 






"Wasn't there a body strung up there before?
Did we ever check that out?"


----------



## drs (Aug 20, 2002)

[OOC: Yeah I think there was, and with the excitement of the battle we forgot about it...]

"I think there may be a cocoon up there, let us hope it is not another spider, waiting for it's rebirth."
_Murhid will move swiftly yet silently towards the disturbance, drawing his sunrod in hand to best illuminate the shadows._


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Aug 20, 2002)

[OOC:  sorry I haven't been around in the last few days guys, but my girlfriend's house was burgled on the weekend, and I've been at her place since Sunday helping to fix things up.  Without going into too much detail things have been pretty traumatic for the last few days.  

I'll make sure to post for Jalon as soon as he's back in some sort of battle-worthy condition.   ]


----------



## Taz (Aug 20, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Ouch... 







“Eh, Murhid... careful, please! You're not in best shape!”

_Taz will climb down and sneak carefully towards the disturbance._


----------



## drs (Aug 20, 2002)

_Tripping on a protruding stone and just about going head first into the dirt, Murhid slows and stays behind Taz._
"Good advice Taz, lead the way lil' one"


----------



## HeavyG (Aug 20, 2002)

_The halfling and monk both climb down and sneak forward, reaching the archway to the north of the room.  Looking up with the pale white light, they see a spider web cocoon, about human-sized, stuck to the ceiling.  The cocoon is moving as if something inside was trying to get out._


OOC : Still no plan to get the stiff down ?


----------



## CRGreathouse (Aug 21, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *OOC : Still no plan to get the stiff down ?*




Well, if you ask Kytess she'll have a plan, but not a good one for Jalon - it involves a 7'6" fall...


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 21, 2002)

Ubaar hops down and says "Ubaar'll catch Jay-lon."


----------



## HeavyG (Aug 22, 2002)

_Eventually, someone drops Jalon into Reapersaurus' waiting arms.  The rest of the party then climbs down and joins Murhid and Taz at the end of the room._


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 22, 2002)

Ubaar hoists Jalon on his shoulder again and follows behind Murhid who is looking intently in the corner where the body was coccooned before...

He is ready to bolt down the hallway exit if it looks nasty spider-time again.

"Let's get ready to go, guys.
That poison can hurt you bad."


----------



## CRGreathouse (Aug 23, 2002)

_Kytess follows Ubaar, being careful going down the drop.  She doesn't feel well enough to make a witty observation or biting comment._


----------



## Taz (Aug 23, 2002)

_Taz will carefully watch the cocoon, while the others approach._


----------



## HeavyG (Aug 23, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz will carefully watch the cocoon, while the others approach. *




_It appears that something is trying to move in there, but the cocoon isn't loosening up._


----------



## Taz (Aug 23, 2002)

“Is this a spider hatchling or captured prey? Maybe there's someone inside?”

_Taz speaks more loudly, not shouting, but loud enough, that someone inside the cocoon should be able to hear her._

“Hello? Someone in there?”


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 23, 2002)

If Ubaar had ta guess; a spider would get out of web with no help.

I say we get whoever's up there outta there NOW! "

Ubaar roughly plops Jaylon down and says "STAY"  

He looks at the trussed-up figure that is being imprisoned against its will and tries to see the best way to get it down.

If he can't climb up and rip it down, or jump up and slash it down, then "Maybe we can shoot it down?
Ubaar catch it if we do - Ubaar not mind getting webby"


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Aug 24, 2002)

_Jalon follows Ubaar's advice and stays perfectly still... possibly the first (and last) time the priest has taken orders from his half-orc comrade._


----------



## HeavyG (Aug 24, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> * “Hello? Someone in there?” *




_The only answer is an intensifying of the struggling._



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * If he can't climb up and rip it down, or jump up and slash it down, then "Maybe we can shoot it down?
> Ubaar catch it if we do - Ubaar not mind getting webby" *




Shooting it down is out of the question.  It's a large coccoon stuck to the ceiling.  It doesn't hang from spider silk threads or anything.

It's also a bit too high to reach by jumping.  Somebody will have to climb up.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 24, 2002)

In the absence of a less-armored individual volunteering, Ubaar would take off his restrictive armor and try to climb up (in the corner if available to brace himself on the sides) and rip down the body.

If someone else offers, he'll stay down and armored to play catcher. He'll offer an application of Suregrip to the climber, saying "Put this on hands.
Makes climb easier."









*OOC:*


 Taz has climbing tools - would we probably know that as a party?


----------



## Taz (Aug 25, 2002)

*OOC:*


 A halfling-sized climbing gear to be precise 







_Taz pokes Ubaar._ “Eh, let me do that, you're still severely wounded!”



> He'll offer an application of Suregrip to the climber, saying "Put this on hands. Makes climb easier."




“Thanks! Does it work on cloth, too? I want to cover my hands, in case the web is sticky!”

_Taz then tries to climb up the web (trying take 10 first), covering her hands with cloth (and the stuff from Ubaar, if possible), so she doesn't get stuck, and securing herself with the climbing kit, and if she gets up there, she'll use her dagger to carefully open the cocoon._

“Stay calm, we will get you out there!”


----------



## HeavyG (Aug 25, 2002)

_Taz climbs up the wall and reaches the ceiling.  Securing herself with her climbing kit, she carefully cuts the webbing away with her dagger, methodically starting at one end of the cocoon.

When she starts cutting, the struggling intensifies.


When she's cut a large gash in the cocoon, a gray arm ending in a wicked claw flashes through the opening and slashes at her.  She's too surprised to dodge, but her mithral shirt blocks the blow.


Meanwhile, below, the party loses sight of Taz as she disappears behind the cocoon and over some spider webs.

After a while, the party hears “Stay calm, we will get you out there!”, followed by some small strands of spider web falling down periodically.

Then, they hear a surprised yelp from Taz and the sound of something striking metal, immediately followed by a long hisssssssssssss._


----------



## Taz (Aug 25, 2002)

“Eeek! Ghoul or something in there!”

_Taz, hoping the cocoon will still hold whatever is in there for a short while, starts to climb down and out of reach of the wicked claw. Unless the creature seems to get out of the cocoon quickly - in which case, she'll just continue to climb down, jumping the last 10'~15' if necessary, using Tumble and/or Jump - she will wrap her legs around the web strands there and get out her flint and steel to light that darn cocoon up!_

“That you get for being helpful,” _she mumbles to herself._


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 25, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Geez - that was scary! 






Ubaar is sickened at the thought of dreeing an abnormal undead and assists the plan to burn the ghoul in the web.
He'll pull out his greatsword in case it gets out or falls.
If he reaches the thing at all, he'll slice it to make sure no more "deadies" are around down here.

After this spooky encounter winds down, Ubaar asks the others, "Where you guys think the undead that ran away went?
If they get out, they could hurt the townspeople."

Ubaar listens and smells from here on out to try and catch sign of any wandering, leader-less undead.


----------



## HeavyG (Aug 26, 2002)

_Fortunately, the undead was so eager to hurt the living that it didn't wait till it was almost freed before striking.

So Taz gets out of its reach and proceeds to light the undead-encasing cocoon.

Soon, a high-pitched squeal is heard and the smell of burning flesh fills the room.

After a while, the webs are sufficiently weakened and a grayish human form falls out of the webs to the ground 20 feet below, still trailing small bits of flaming spider silk.  Ubaar quickly cuts it in two before it has time to get its bearing._


----------



## HeavyG (Aug 26, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * After this spooky encounter winds down, Ubaar asks the others, "Where you guys think the undead that ran away went?
> If they get out, they could hurt the townspeople."
> 
> Ubaar listens and smells from here on out to try and catch sign of any wandering, leader-less undead. *




No sign of the two fleeing undead.  They probably fled deeper into the complex, pretty far away from here.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 26, 2002)

"Ew, are you ok up there Taz?"  Sollir looks upward, wand in hand, "Should we continue on ahead or shall we just go back...nothing wrong with smiting undead and all, but I'm sure we all could take a break..."


----------



## drs (Aug 26, 2002)

"I think rest, Sir Sollir, even if the remaining undead do strike the town we will be there to help. We could stay and finish the rest off, though we will need to use that wand of yours and Jalon's to the extent of being wasteful."

_Turning his attention to the just 'fallen' ghoul,_ "And frankly the smell of these ghouls is starting to infest me, I need some fresh air. Oh and nice work Ubaar, your sword continues to amaze." _Murhid finishes off with a smirk to Ubaar._


----------



## Taz (Aug 26, 2002)

_Taz climbs down meanwhile with a satisfied smile on her lips._

“Ok, let's get outta here!”


----------



## HeavyG (Aug 26, 2002)

Okay, so unless someone has an objection :

_Through the archway, up a long corridor and then up the stairs, the party quickly makes its way out.

A warm breeze and natural light greets the party as they emerge from the dank, foul-smelling dungeon.

The hill top is ever bleak and lifeless, but it's still a welcome sight._


----------



## Taz (Aug 26, 2002)

“Finally! Should we go to the village to rest there?”


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 26, 2002)

With an exhausted yet victorious cry of "Harrruuuuuu!!!!", Ubaar celebrates thier escape from the Dungeon and being alive.

"C'mon, guys! 
We won!
We crushed the baddies and proved that life is stronger than death."

Ubaar pounds out a tribal rhythm on his knees and dances around wildly, at one point asking for Kytess' hands for a go-round.

"The only thing makes us different from deadies is we can FEEL."


----------



## CRGreathouse (Aug 26, 2002)

_Kytess fails another Flippant Remark check._ (DC 10, +1 per 5% of total hit points lost, ad hoc +2 vs. unusual foes)

Edit: This means she *doesn't* make a flippant remark.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Aug 29, 2002)

[OOC:  Are we still alive, guys?  I'd post Jalon's action, except that he's incapacitated at the moment...]


----------



## Taz (Aug 29, 2002)

_Taz points at Jalon._

“Hmmm... he almost looks like he wants to say something...” 

“We should go to Mistress Hardwalk and see, if she can help him shake off that paralyzing stuff, before going to the village to rest!”


----------



## drs (Aug 29, 2002)

_Murhid puts his hands together for Ubaar's little performance._
"Nicely done Ubaar, sorry if I don't dance though, quite not my thing"

"Good idea Taz, well tally hoe ah guys?"
_Murhid then makes his way towards the track, spear heading the group._


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 29, 2002)

"Ya. Let's check with preist of Chauntea also - maybe he help, or maybe he be happy we cleaned up dungeon of baddies.
Maybe not, tho - he didn't seem like much fun."


----------



## HeavyG (Aug 30, 2002)

_A short walk later, the party arrives in priestess Hardwalk's glade.  The sunlight piercing through the folliage and the sounds of songbirds and rushing water make for a nice contrast with the harsh bleakness of the hill on which the monastery ruins lay.

When the priestess sees you, a look of deep concern passes over her features._

"You're hurt.  Come here.  What happened ?"

_When she sees Jalon's predicament, she signals the party to lay him gently on the ground.  Then, she prays over his body, handling her small Eldathyn holy symbol.  Eventually, Jalon stirs. He's stiff, but can now move._

(3 points of dexterity healing)


----------



## Taz (Aug 30, 2002)

_Taz smiles happily, seeing Jalon move again, altho barely._

“I knew you could help him! Thank you very much, Mistress Hardwalk!”

_She then proceeds to quickly recall the most recent events._

“We have found a lot of foul creatures down in the monastery. Ghouls among others. But we were able to lay them to rest. This area should be a lot safer now! We will need to rest now, but tomorrow we'll check the little rest of the monastery, to be sure.”

_Taz points to the vial with the light of Eldath._

“This light has proven quite helpful, altho I'm still not entirely sure, what it does, it seems to warn us from danger!”


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Aug 31, 2002)

_Jalon, still stiff from the ghoul poison, stands slowly whilst rubbing his bruised and battered body._

'Bless you, mistress Hardwalk, and so to bless Eldath.  Rest assured that your interfention here has not only furthered the cause of justice, but also earned the thanks of myself, and my order.'

_And with that, Jalon urges his aching frame to bow - unsteadily, but respectfully, to Mistress Hardwalk._

'May Tyr light your way, M'lady.'


----------



## HeavyG (Aug 31, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> * “I knew you could help him! Thank you very much, Mistress Hardwalk!”*




"It was nothing, really.  I am always happy to help those who help others.  And you did bring me back my icons."




			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz points to the vial with the light of Eldath.
> 
> “This light has proven quite helpful, altho I'm still not entirely sure, what it does, it seems to warn us from danger!” *




"Keep it then, as a token of the Lady of Peace's appreciation."





			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Jalon, still stiff from the ghoul poison, stands slowly whilst rubbing his bruised and battered body.
> 
> 'Bless you, mistress Hardwalk, and so to bless Eldath.  Rest assured that your interfention here has not only furthered the cause of justice, but also earned the thanks of myself, and my order.'
> 
> ...




"And may Eldath light yours, Sir."  _Then, she looks thoughtful for an instant._ "Seek stillness and thereby find peace.  Such is the writ of Eldath, but maybe you took it too much to heart, mmh ?" _She snickers a bit at that last thought._

"Wait here a bit", _she says, before going to her small house and returning with a vial. _ "Drink a swallow of this every night before bed.  It will help you recover full mobility."


----------



## drs (Aug 31, 2002)

_Murhid steps forward _"Excuse me Mistress Hardwalk, if it were not much trouble would it be possible to purchase a couple of those vials? I know I may have a hard time recovering from the ghouls' poison without assistance, and I assume that is the same for some of my other companions."


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 31, 2002)

Ubaar steps up at the request.

"Uh..  yeah -  Ubaar stiff too." and looks obviously at Kytess.  











*OOC:*


 Hey, Heavy - I'm guessing we missed lots of details and storypoints while adventuring in the Dungeon, and it looks like we;re slowing down in-game postings here, so I thought I'd ask you guys:

I vaguley remember many details of the Dungeon that I didn't get a full understanding of (the monks, drawings on walls, the light in the vial, etc). 
Anyone wanna talk in character about em, or Heavy - you going to do a wrap-up in the near future where we get to learn what our characters didn't, etc?


----------



## Taz (Sep 1, 2002)

_If Ubaar asks about the monk sceneries and such, Taz will reply:_

“Weren't those just telling the story of the beginning of the monk's downfall, when they cooperated with some supernatural evil, which eventually led to the destruction of the order? That's at least, what I think about the scenes we've seen depicted down there.”


----------



## HeavyG (Sep 2, 2002)

drs said:
			
		

> *Murhid steps forward "Excuse me Mistress Hardwalk, if it were not much trouble would it be possible to purchase a couple of those vials? I know I may have a hard time recovering from the ghouls' poison without assistance, and I assume that is the same for some of my other companions." *




_She hands Murhid and Ubaar identical vials._

"Please, take them.  I make it with some herbs that grow in my garden." She gestures towards the back of her cottage. "Just bring back the vials.  Those are hard to get." 




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *and looks obviously at Kytess.
> 
> 
> *









			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Anyone wanna talk in character about em, or Heavy - you going to do a wrap-up in the near future where we get to learn what our characters didn't, etc?  [/ooc] *




Feel free to discuss amongst yourselves.  When you leave the region, I'll answer any questions you might have OOC.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Sep 3, 2002)

(Honestly, I have nothing to say IC.  I've been checking the thread daily, but nothing's come up.)


----------



## drs (Sep 4, 2002)

_Murhid tries best to kneel down to the height of the Halfling, _"Thank you Mistress Hardwalk."

_Getting up and turning to the group Murhid makes a little wave to wake anyone who is sleeping, _"We still here? Anyway I think it's time to get back to town, I need some rest... good to see you all agree."

_Then turning back to the Halfling Cleric _"Sorry to arrive and leave so suddenly Mistress Hardwalk, the day has been harsh on us." _With that Murhid makes his way through the party and back to the track headed for town._


----------



## Taz (Sep 4, 2002)

“Yes, let's get some well-deserved rest! Goodbye, Mistress Hardwalk and thanks for everything!”

_To the village..._


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Sep 4, 2002)

drs said:
			
		

> *Getting up and turning to the group Murhid makes a little wave to wake anyone who is sleeping, "We still here? Anyway I think it's time to get back to town, I need some rest... good to see you all agree."
> *




'Agreed, Murhid - I think we could all certainly do with some rest.  We should not delay too long, however - Archibald is certainly expecting our return with the Opal soon.'


----------



## HeavyG (Sep 4, 2002)

_The halfling woman waves as the party departs.

A short walk later, the party drags themselves into town._


I'll do this quick.  You'll rest for a few days to recover, I expect.

The ability damage will be recovered at the rate of 1 point per day, 2 points per day of bed rest plus Jalon's clerical spells can help with that.

If you have anything special you want to do during those couple of days, then post it.  It can even modify the following.  

_The villagers had mixed reactions at the adventurers' return.  Some thought that the town was about to be razed by a vengeance-driven horde of undead while some others were grateful that their barns or livestock would not be burned down or that their religious icons would no longer get stolen.  Some were just indifferent, thinking mainly about how to make ends meet.

Still, a little gratitude was better than nothing.  It was certainly good for a few drinks at the town inn and the attentions of a couple of village girls.  The party also received as much travelling rations as they can carry.

The priest of Chauntea, fearful for the townfolk, did ask the mobile members of the party to help him stand vigil during the night in case of a retaliatory ghoul attack, but nothing materialized.  Afterwards, he was pretty helpful helping the party recover._



Jalon, you can roll for lesser restorations spells yourself if you want.  The Chauntean will also cast 2 lesser restoration spells per days after the first one.  Each will heal d4 ability damage, which you can roll yourselves.


----------



## Taz (Sep 4, 2002)

_At the next morning, Taz will urge the rest to get back and search the rest of the place._

“We should not let too much time pass here, maybe there is something still hidden in the ruins... If the priest can grant the ones of us most needing some of his healing magic, we should be fine, or not? There's surely nothing really dangerous awaiting us in there anymore. When we are finished, we can head back to Archibald and bring him his precious!”


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Sep 5, 2002)

'Agreed Taz - we should assuredly make returning to the monastry a priority, given that we cannot be certain of what other evil is dwelling there.  If there are other relics of religious significance it is our duty to return them, and bring to justice those who have defiled the place with their presence.'

_The weary warrior-priest stretches slowly, his aching limbs still recovering from the ghoul poison._

'For tonight, however, I'm afraid that I must rest.  I apologise if my injuries prove burdensome to all of you, but with Tyr's guiance it should not take me long to recover.'

_And with a slight bow, Jalon heads to his room at the inn, removes his ichor-stained armour, and immediately succumbs to fatigue.  During morning prayer, the priest asks his patron for help in dealing with the ghoul poison, before donning his white clerical vestments and tending to the wounds of his fellows._

[OOC:  Jalon prays for 2 Lesser Restoration, 2 Bless, an Inflict Light Wounds, and a Magic Weapon(D).  In the morning, Jalon casts both Lesser Restorations on Murhid, converts both his Bless into Cure spells to heal Kytess, and Converts his Inflict LW into Cure to remedy Murhid, leaving him with only his Magic Weapon spell memorised.  I'll post his other healing actions depending upon whether the party wish to stay here for another night.]


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 5, 2002)

Ubaar prays for healing from Uthgar to mend his battle-scars by his own power.

He replies to the talk of going back in to the Dungeon: "Ubaar hope there's more stuff to fight, ...  I mean... hopefully nothing's left to threaten us.   

We did pretty good.
Isn't there still that mumble-ghost wandering around?
He's pretty hard to smash - don't like him."


----------



## HeavyG (Sep 5, 2002)

After the night's rest, everyone has healed a point of ability damage and 3 hit points.  This is already factored in below and will be doubled if you do nothing that day.




			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *[OOC:  Jalon prays for 2 Lesser Restoration, 2 Bless, an Inflict Light Wounds, and a Magic Weapon(D).  In the morning, Jalon casts both Lesser Restorations on Murhid, converts both his Bless into Cure spells to heal Kytess, and Converts his Inflict LW into Cure to remedy Murhid, leaving him with only his Magic Weapon spell memorised.  I'll post his other healing actions depending upon whether the party wish to stay here for another night.] *




The two lesser rests cure 3+4 = 7 points of dex damage.

Kytess is healed 10 and 7 points.

Murhid is healed of 8 points of damage.

Ivellios is really not feeling well.  He says he'll recover on his own but will not be able to come to the ruins again.

Ubaar said he'd heal himself but not how.  Assuming 3 converted cure lights, that's 5, 10 and 7 points.

I'll also assume Sollir does the same thing and heals himself fully.



S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(21/21) _ 4 points of dex damage_
(M) Murhid : Hp (13/21) _ 11 points of dexterity damage_
(T) Taz : Hp (19/19), _1 point of dexterity damage_ 
      Sheela : Hp (9/9),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (19/35) _10 points of strength damage_
(U) Ubaar : Hp (28/28), _3 points dex damage_
(K) Kytess : Hp (23/28) _3 points of dex damage_
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (10/24) _2 points dex damage_


----------



## CRGreathouse (Sep 5, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *After the night's rest, everyone has healed a point of ability damage and 3 hit points.  This is already factored in below and will be doubled if you do nothing that day.*




_Kytess does nothing._


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Sep 6, 2002)

> The two lesser rests cure 3+4 = 7 points of dex damage.
> Kytess is healed 10 and 7 points.
> Murhid is healed of 8 points of damage.




[OOC: Wow, nice rolling.    So what's the plan guys, do we stick around another night, or leave for the ruins today?  I'd probably prefer to stay in town for another night, just to recover spells for the next day, then head off first thing in the morning.]


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 6, 2002)

Ubaar rests, but has to cast spells to strengthen himself, so it doesn't matter...  

"Ya..  let's get strong for tomorrow."


----------



## Taz (Sep 6, 2002)

“Yeah, it's probably better to wait another day then... some of us really look like they could need the rest! Darn ghouls!”


----------



## drs (Sep 6, 2002)

"I thank you Sir Jalon and your god, your gifts are well received... even still it be best if I go back to my room and rest my body more so.

"Tomorrow it is then, good day my fellow companions" _With that Murhid heads back up to his room._

[OOC: Lets discuss the particulars of the dungeon etc. in IC morning eh? Before we head out. Oh and Murhid shall rest in bed for this day and if possible the previous day, though I should have posted that earlier so no problem if just one day of bed rest.]


----------



## HeavyG (Sep 6, 2002)

drs said:
			
		

> *[OOC: Lets discuss the particulars of the dungeon etc. in IC morning eh? Before we head out. Oh and Murhid shall rest in bed for this day and if possible the previous day, though I should have posted that earlier so no problem if just one day of bed rest.] *




Small clarification : There's no previous day of rest yet.  As of now, you have come back from the dungeon, slept, then prepared and cast spells.


----------



## HeavyG (Sep 6, 2002)

Ok, the party spends the day resting.

It passes uneventfully, as does the following night.

The following includes the day's rest and the hit points regained from the following night.

I have not assumed any spell cast by the party, so choose your spells.

However, the Chauntean priest came by in the morning to help with the healing. He cast two lesser restoration spells on Murhid, healing him of 5 dex damage, and 2 cure light wounds spells on Jalon.

Ivellios still doesn't feel up to going with you this time.

Oh, and that last expedition was worth 3200 xps.  That was a whole big bunch of ghouls.  You can raise your level before preparing spells if you want. Don't forget to update your character in this thread. 

Oh, and if you want to attack the babbling monk ghost, you better make a plan. 


S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(21/21) _ 2 points of dex damage_
(M) Murhid : Hp (19/21) _ 4 points of dexterity damage_
(T) Taz : Hp (19/19),  
      Sheela : Hp (9/9),  
(U) Ubaar : Hp (28/28), _1 points dex damage_
(K) Kytess : Hp (28/28) _1 points of dex damage_
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (24/24) 

Gee, that's turning out pretty well...


----------



## CRGreathouse (Sep 6, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *Oh, and if you want to attack the babbling monk ghost, you better make a plan. *




Also, make sure to convince Kytess IC.  She sees no particular reason to go back there...

Heavy - we leveled again?  Really?  Great!  I'll update Kytess with a level of (you guessed it) fighter in a day or so.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 7, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Here coes Weapon Specialization for Kytess?  

And Ubaar's gonna get addicted to Bull's Strengths now, methinks.
2nd level spells.  woot!


----------



## CRGreathouse (Sep 7, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Here coes Weapon Specialization for Kytess?*




Not a chance.  I've been too busy with specialist feats to get Weapon Focus until just now!

I could really use the damage bonus (Str 14 hurts), but it won't happen until 6th.  I think that will give me Expertise, too - I just bumped my Int to 13. 

Also, I won't get the obvious Improved Critical until 9th (as if we'll last that long...).


----------



## Murhid (Sep 7, 2002)

[OOC: Thanks for clearing that up for me HG. 
I've updated my character, +1 to Int, +5hp, 2 ranks into Jump, 2 ranks into Tumble (total of +7 because of synergy bonus), and monk stuff ]

_After thanking the Chauntean priest for the healing Murhid heads to the inns' counter and orders a large breakfast, then sits down at the table with a big grin on his face, somewhat stupid looking, then digs into his meal. Whilst semi-eating Murhid begins to talk_ "So ---- We are going to finish the ghouls off right? 
From what I can recall there would still be at least four of them left, and that law talkin' ghost. 
Should we bother about the ghost? 
Or more importantly does anyone have an idea on how to kill it? 
I'm still a little foggy, but who were those ghouls? 
Dead monks?"


----------



## Taz (Sep 7, 2002)

_Taz is a little surprised by Murhids long speech... must be the breakfast!_

“Yes, we should finish what we started. I don't want to leave the fine people here with more of these abominations to fear!”


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 8, 2002)

"Murhid - you should eat big breakfast more!  

Taz - you right.
These nice-enuff townpeople not Strong enuff to fight those deadies on their own if dey get outta there...

It's up to us to make sure it safe.

Maybe Chauntean preist wanna go with us to clear out ghost? 









*OOC:*


 Ubaar's gonna take a 3rd level in Cleric.
+1 to STR  (duh) 
I'll update his stats shortly.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Sep 8, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *"So ---- We are going to finish the ghouls off right?
> From what I can recall there would still be at least four of them left, and that law talkin' ghost.
> Should we bother about the ghost?
> Or more importantly does anyone have an idea on how to kill it?
> ...




"Wouldn't they have left to find a more defensible home?  Wait - ghosts haunt the place they died, right?  Doesn't that mean the ghost won't bother the townsfolk?"

(Kytess obviously hasn't dealt with undead before...)


----------



## drs (Sep 8, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Wait - ghosts haunt the place they died, right?  Doesn't that mean the ghost won't bother the townsfolk?"*



"Heck I didn't even think ghosts existed before meeting this one..."


----------



## CRGreathouse (Sep 8, 2002)

drs said:
			
		

> *"Heck I didn't even think ghosts existed before meeting this one..." *




_Kytess shrugs._  "Well, I've heard stories."


----------



## drs (Sep 9, 2002)

"So those you with faith behind them have any ideas? Should we bother with the ghost?"


----------



## Taz (Sep 9, 2002)

“I've heard that ghosts haunt the location where they died and that there is something left for them to do in this world, before they can finally get to rest. I have no idea, if this is true, or what this something might be, tho. What did the ghost say, you spoke to him, right? Maybe that can help to find out more about this...”


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 9, 2002)

"Ubaar don't talk to ghosts much.
Unless it's ancestors or Spirit-Beasts, I can't help with mumbly-ghosts except for Smashing them with Faith Power!

I say we go ask Chauntean priest if he wanna join us, or send someone younger with us to watch us clean out Dungeon.

When we leave, he one of only ones to protect these people, and in case some bad guys slink back into Dungeon and make it tough to enter again, maybe someone should come with us to get tha 'Lay of the Land', so to speak?"


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Sep 10, 2002)

'That apparition was truly a lost soul.  I shudder to think at what horrors plagued it during life that would cause it to become so horribly derranged and malignant in death.

I consider it my duty to return into the ruins, and lay the ghost once and for all, with Tyr's aid, to final rest.  I wish not to delay our quest too much longer, but I cannot return to Archibald until this has been done.

I intend to return today, to the fallen monastary, and confront this lost soul.  Those of you who wish to accompany me may do so.'


----------



## drs (Sep 10, 2002)

In response to Taz:
"Yes Taz, he was speaking of some riddle about law. Though Jalon's knowledge on this far exceeds mine."

In response to Ubaar:
"Good idea Ubaar, the priest may know something we do not."

In response to Jalon:
"Agreed Jalon, indeed we must head back to the monastery."

_If Ubaar goes to ask the priest, Murhid will follow, offering his description of the ghost._
[OOC: So just checking, we have rested for two nights and one full day, and now it's morning, right?]


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Sep 10, 2002)

[OK Dr S - I've changed my post to say that we'll be going to the temple today rather than tomorrow.  I guess I just got confused as to the chronology of what's happened since we got back to town.]


----------



## Taz (Sep 11, 2002)

“'kay, let's check with the priest.”


----------



## drs (Sep 11, 2002)

[Np Seraph, I got mixed up before as well. I also edited my above post]


----------



## HeavyG (Sep 11, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *“'kay, let's check with the priest.” *




Long story short :

The priest thinks that this ...




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * When we leave, he one of only ones to protect these people, and in case some bad guys slink back into Dungeon and make it tough to enter again, maybe someone should come with us to get tha 'Lay of the Land', so to speak?" *




... is a pretty good idea.

He says you shouldn't count on him to fight, though.  He's too old to really use a weapon. Oh, and he's spent most of his spells healing you that morning.


I'd also like to know who if anyone stood vigil with him over the town the first night after coming back from the dungeon ?


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 11, 2002)

Ubaar would have stayed with him.
Talked more about religion, trying to show him the purity of Strength and inner focus.,  blah, blah, blah


----------



## Taz (Sep 12, 2002)

*OOC:*


 If you are speaking of the first night after coming out of the dungeon this time (not the first at all), then Taz will also have been up to guard most of the time, as she wasn't as battered as most of the others.


----------



## HeavyG (Sep 12, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, exactly, two days ago is what I'm talking about.  Specifically, this :



> The priest of Chauntea, fearful for the townfolk, did ask the mobile members of the party to help him stand vigil during the night in case of a retaliatory ghoul attack, but nothing materialized.


----------



## Taz (Sep 13, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Yes, Taz will have volunteered there.


----------



## drs (Sep 13, 2002)

_Murhid will go with Ubaar and co. to find an eligble townsperson to train._

[OOC: Does this town have any form of protection?]


----------



## Taz (Sep 14, 2002)

“So, does anyone have any idea now, what we should do with that ghost?”


----------



## HeavyG (Sep 14, 2002)

drs said:
			
		

> * [OOC: Does this town have any form of protection?] *




Yes of course.  They have a militia and can call on some nearby mercenary troops in case of trouble.


----------



## HeavyG (Sep 15, 2002)

drs said:
			
		

> * to find an eligble townsperson to train.
> *




Train ?!?


----------



## drs (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by reapersaurus_
> *When we leave, he one of only ones to protect these people, and in case some bad guys slink back into Dungeon and make it tough to enter again, maybe someone should come with us to get tha 'Lay of the Land', so to speak?"*



Maybe I misunderstood something...


----------



## HeavyG (Sep 15, 2002)

drs said:
			
		

> *
> Maybe I misunderstood something... *




Ubaar wanted someone to come with you so that someone from the town knew the layout of the dungeon, no ?


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 16, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Heavy - you are correct.
Maybe drs is using "train" to refer to us showing the priest -what's his name again? - the dungeon layout.

But I was having Ubaar suggest that he accompany us, not that we "train" anyone _per se_ (usually the word "train" suggests an on-going structured curriculum or somesuch) 

So as far as I can tell, we're kind of slow in-game right now for a few reasons.
a) Having accomplished our mission, we're just doing reasonable mop-up because we've all invested a lot in the characters and story, and it seems right that we not just bug out now that we got our loot.

b) We had to heal up, taking a bit of time.

c) that damn unstoppable ghost does create problems when considering to go back into the Dungeon.
All we need is a bad roll or 2, and we're all gone, right?
And if memory serves, Jalon got damn lucky with his rolls the 2 or 3 times we encountered it before.

[another reapersaurus rant on 3E rules oversights/problems]About this problem, I think it's a rules problem that one priest (Jalon) can turn the ghost with a good "roll", but ther's really no guarantee that 3 or 4 or 5 priests could turn the ghost on one "roll".
The problem is the weakness of the "Aid Another" maneuver when applying it to Turn Attempts.
I have proposed House Rules on my webpage, but basically, it shouldn't take everyone to roll well, burn a turn attempt, and then only get to add +2 to Jalon's first Turn roll from their effort.

THAT much Divine Power should cause a ghost to be exorcised, or something. There's no synergy between the priests combining their faith. [/rant/discussion]

d) Lastly, I think we're slow because we don't want to face the end of a fun adventure.
It's been a blast, guys, but we really should finish up and either decide to start another adventure with this group (whoever wants to continue) either with Heavy G as a DM (if he wants to continue) or find another DM (if he doesn't) , or we should finsih the adventure and call it Done.

What are your guys' thoughts?


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Sep 16, 2002)

[OOC - the ghost shouldn't be *too* much of a problem, Reaper - Jalon alone can prepare 5 Magic Weapon spells, which should be enough for the group's fighters to cause the ghost quite alot of damage - not to mention that Jalon's levelled-up since last time we confronted it, and should be able to turn it with a little less difficulty, should things go badly.


I agree that the post-rate has probably slowed down because the adventure's drawing to an end, and people don't want to see it over with - I sure know that I don't.


I should have time to finally update Jalon's character sheet later this afternoon - sorry about the delay guys, but I had a really busy weekend.]


----------



## CRGreathouse (Sep 16, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *What are your guys' thoughts?*




I'm waiting for something to happen in the game - Kytess' position is clear.

I have no problem with the ghost or turning attempts.

I hope HeavyG will continue, but if he doesn't, I think I'll drop out, too.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Sep 16, 2002)

_Jalon turns to face the rest of his companions, his mailed hand resting lightly upon the pommel of his sheathed longsword.  Healed and well-rested, the warrior-priest has once again donned his adventuring garb - heavy plated armour, a crisp white surcoat, and all of his priestly regalia.  If it was not for his slight limp and the stiffness of his posture, it would seem as though Jalon had only embarked on this journey yesterday.  All-in-all, the priest has made almost a total recovery._

'So... shall we embark, my fellows?  The day grows old, and I'd rather we arrived at the ruins before nightfall.'  

_Failing any objections from his associates, Jalon begins making preparations to leave._

[OOC:  Jalon has memorised the following spells - 5/4+1/3+1, Detect Magic(2), Read Magic(2), Resistance, Inflict Light Wounds, Bless, Remove Fear, Magic Weapon, Magic Weapon(D), Spiritual Weapon, Consecrate, Hold Person, Spritual Weapon(D).  

And sorry guys, I don't have time at the moment to update Jalon's character sheet at the moment.  My apologies, once again.]


----------



## HeavyG (Sep 17, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *I'm waiting for something to happen in the game - Kytess' position is clear.
> *




Me too.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 17, 2002)

"You only live once...or maybe twice if you're undead, but why not?  Let's go for it!"  Sollir exclaims a bit loudly, waiting to see the reaction of his other companions.

(I'll update my char soon, shouldn't take too long, shame its almost over-kinda scary isn't it? )


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 17, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *Me too.  *



Me three.
I can't think of anything I haven't had Ubaar say....   ?


----------



## HeavyG (Sep 17, 2002)

Okay then.  I'll assume you'll be going now.

_After swinging by the temple of Chauntea to pick up the priest, the party (minus Ivellios who is still sick) proceeds to the monastery hilltop.  The ruins are still as  bleak as ever, with no trace of animal life.  The weather is overcast but it's not raining.

Pausing a bit before the entry stairs, the old priest, leaning on his walking staff, comments,_ "So _that_ is the place you were talking about.  It looks like the old monastery's basement.  You say there could still be undead in there ?"

If you want to cast spells or prepare things before descending, now's the time.  Also, where in the dungeon will you be going first ? (I don't want to ask you for directions at every turn again, you know.)


----------



## Taz (Sep 17, 2002)

_Taz is quite relieved, when the party finally decides to move on. She was growing impatient already._



> "So _that_ is the place you were talking about. It looks like the old monastery's basement. You say there could still be undead in there ?"




“Not could... there are! A ghost and a couple ghouls at least! And yes, it _is_ the old monastery's basement!”


----------



## drs (Sep 18, 2002)

"We good to go? Great let's finish this up."
_Murhid heads down into the monastery's basement with a touch of carelessness to his walk._
"I suggest we take care of the ghost first, considering Sir is with us and we best not endanger his life via fighting ghouls." _Murhid says while motioning to the Chauntea priest._

[OOC: So long as no one disagrees, Murhid will head to the general area where the ghost was last spotted.]


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Sep 18, 2002)

'Agreed, Murhid.  Our foremost task is the salvation of that lost soul from its wretched existance.  After that we can set about vaquishing the ghouls and other abominations that may still be wandering about.'

_Jalon, silver holy symbol in hand, moves with Murhid into the depths of the ruins._

[OOC:  Jalon's holding only his longsword (which he's assumed to be using two-handed), leaving his off-hand free for spellcasting/turning.  His Everburning Torch is strapped to the exterior of his backpack.]


----------



## HeavyG (Sep 18, 2002)

_After a short walk in the dungeon, the party arrives at the intersection where a west-bound corridor leads to the ghost's room.  Taz and Murhid can hear some very low-noise mutterings from that direction._


----------



## Taz (Sep 18, 2002)

_Taz raizes a hand, signaling the party to halt._

“We are reaching our destination, I can hear the ghost... I think... be careful!”


----------



## CRGreathouse (Sep 19, 2002)

_Kytess stops and listens._


----------



## HeavyG (Sep 19, 2002)

_Kytess can hear ... something ... coming from the western corridor.  She can't tell if it's the wind or some unearthly ghostly babbling, though._


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 19, 2002)

[Back in time a bit] Ubaar would have prayed for Endure Elements: Fire the previous day, as usual, and cast it before going to sleep last night (unless that constitiutes heavy labor all day).
Otherwise his spells are as on his 'character sheet' in the Rogue's Gallery.

He also would have gotten his greatclub - or just tore off a branch of a big tree to take with him - in case they meet some more skelly-men.    [/time]

Ubaar hears the sound, sniffs the air, and fingers his holy symbol, staying close to Jalon for Divine Support.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Sep 19, 2002)

_Jalon utters a prayer to Tyr, and runs his black-mailed hand along the blade of his now-shimmering longsword._

'With Tyr's guidance, we shall finally lay this soul to rest.'

[OOC:  Jalon casts his Magic Weapon domain spell.]


----------



## drs (Sep 19, 2002)

_Murhid shall take a sunrod from his rolled up blanket/back pack and light it._
"Shall we storm the ghost or something else? I can maybe lure the thing towards the deity worshipers, Sir Jalon?" _Murhid whispers, asking for permission._

[OOC: So long as no one 'storms' Murhid will move towards the sound, Moving Silently at 20ft. If we do rush Murhid will stay behind the clerics]


----------



## HeavyG (Sep 19, 2002)

Oops.  Nevermind.

Anyone else ?


----------



## Taz (Sep 19, 2002)

_Taz will just wait and let the clerics handle that. She has no idea, what to do with the ghost._


----------



## HeavyG (Sep 20, 2002)

_Just then, a translucent form drifts around the corner, 30 feet to the west, black monk robes fluttering by an unexistant wind.  The babbling raises in volume, coming the ghost's horribly twisted mouth._ "Obey it.  Nothing the Law can smashing my head slippery. 'The gnolls carry the Law,' says Endigon.  The other than direct one authority of Law, against the Law." _

Everyone but Jalon and Kytess is totally fascinated by the ghost's babbling as it closes in. _ (As per a hypnotism spell)

"Follow the Law.  Endigon, your riddle is, but Law cannot.  Obey Law directs you..." 


Initiative :
Ghostly monk : 22
Ubaar : 15 - Fascinated
Kytess : 13
Jalon : 13
Priest of Chauntea : 12 - Fascinated
Sollir : 10 (if he's still there) - Fascinated
Taz : 6 - Fascinated
Murhid : 4 - Fascinated


----------



## HeavyG (Sep 20, 2002)

Since the ghost won the ini.

_The form moves right and passes through the wall.  After an instant, it emerges from the wall besides Murhid in a martial arts stance, ready to attack him. It's still babbling all the way._

"Obey the Law but why obey ?  The Law cannot obey the Law. Law is the Law."

Oh, and Taz's vial-light turns from rich golden to pale white gradually as the ghost approaches.


----------



## Taz (Sep 20, 2002)

“Ohhh...”

_Taz stares at the ghost, fascinated by his words, that almost make sense... almost..._


----------



## CRGreathouse (Sep 20, 2002)

"What now?" _Kytess says to Murhid - as she sees that Murhid is affected by the ghost's babbling.  She tries to snap him out of it - confident that she cannot attack the ghost._  (As *everyone* knows, ghosts can't touch or be touched... right?)



			
				HeavyG said:
			
		

> *"Obey the Law but why obey ?  The Law cannot obey the Law. Law is the Law."*




OOC: Somehow I'm reminded of Timecube.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

Ubaar is held enraptured by the diatribe about his hated Law. 








*OOC:*


 Deja Vu All Over Again!


----------



## CRGreathouse (Sep 21, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Ubaar is held enraptured by the diatribe about his hated Law.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah.   And I'm fairly useless - at least Kytess knows it.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Sep 21, 2002)

'Wait for my signal Kytess...'

[OOC:  Then, assuming that Jalon can act before Kytess (they have the same initiative, but Kytess will move before Jalon.  I assume that CRG will have Kytess delay/ready an action)]

_Jalon then moves to the side of the warrior woman, and channels the divine energy of Tyr into her already formidable spiked chain._

'Now strike, warrior!  Let Tyr guide your hand.'

[OOC:  Jalon moves next to Kytess, and casts Magic Weapon on her spiked chain.]


----------



## HeavyG (Sep 21, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *OOC: Somehow I'm reminded of Timecube.  *




I had not seen in that way. 

So, will you be going with Jalon's plan ?


----------



## CRGreathouse (Sep 21, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *So, will you be going with Jalon's plan ? *




Yes.  She might feel a little funny swinging at something that isn't there - but if Jalon says it'll work...


----------



## HeavyG (Sep 22, 2002)

Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *'Wait for my signal Kytess...'
> ...
> Jalon then moves to the side of the warrior woman, and channels the divine energy of Tyr into her already formidable spiked chain.
> 
> ...




_Then, still doubtful about the whole thing, Kytess strikes at the babbling ghost just as it's striking at Murhid (who is still entranced by the nonsensical speech).

Her chain strikes the ghost and passes right through it, not offering any real resistance to the warrior's feeling.  Yet, the glowing chain comes out trailing ... something ... insubstantial and the ghost reels under the impact._ (7 damage)

_It still manages to hit Murhid, though.  Its martial arts strike impacts the monk's head soundlessly.  The blow passes right through Mur.  Although he does reel as if struck, he appears unwounded._ (The blow does 2 points of wisdom drain.)




Now, Jalon then Kytess can go, then everybody can roll another save to shrug the hypnotism off for next round.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Sep 23, 2002)

"Pay... attention... to... me!"

_Kytess moves to put herself between the ghost and group members_ (as you see fit, 5-ft step/Tumble/flavor text)_.  She continues her assault, breathing deeply - she must concentrate on her whirling weapon, not on the fact that she's fighting something she never really believed in, hitting something without substance, and who wounds without outward damage._


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Sep 23, 2002)

'Battle is joined, damned one.  Repent before the glory of Tyr.'

_And with that the warrior-priest, more familiar with battling apparitions and similar creatures, follows Kytess' lead with a whirling, double-handed blow directed at the ghost._


----------



## HeavyG (Sep 23, 2002)

Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *'Battle is joined, damned one.  Repent before the glory of Tyr.'
> 
> And with that the warrior-priest, more familiar with battling apparitions and similar creatures, follows Kytess' lead with a whirling, double-handed blow directed at the ghost. *




_The glowing sword passes right through the ghost and doesn't seem to affect it._


----------



## HeavyG (Sep 23, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *"Pay... attention... to... me!"
> 
> Kytess moves to put herself between the ghost and group members (as you see fit, 5-ft step/Tumble/flavor text).  She continues her assault, breathing deeply - she must concentrate on her whirling weapon, not on the fact that she's fighting something she never really believed in, hitting something without substance, and who wounds without outward damage. *




_Kyte pushes Murhid back and takes his place while swinging with her chain.  Mur crashes to the ground and the whirling, glowing chain strikes another blow to the ghost, dispersing a good amount of insubstantial ether._ (11 damage)


----------



## HeavyG (Sep 23, 2002)

_On the ground, Murhid shakes his head.  The mind-pounding blow and impact from Kytess' shove acted like a cold shower on the monk and he's ready to defend himself once more.

At this time, the rest of the party also shrug off their hypnotized state.  Everybody still hears the babbling but the blow to Murhid awoke their self-preservation instincts._ (Rolls as good all around as the last rounds' were crappy.)


Initiative :
Ghostly monk : 22
Ubaar : 15
Jalon : 13
Kytess : 13
Priest of Chauntea : 12
Sollir : 10 (if he's still there) 
Taz : 6
Murhid : 4 - Prone




_Then, the ghost strikes at Kytess.  She dodges, but the ghost is quick and it strikes her, the transparent punch passing right through her chain armor to strike at her flesh beneath.  She feels the impact both in her body and soul, but a quick check tells her she's unwounded physically._ (4 points of wisdom drain)


----------



## CRGreathouse (Sep 23, 2002)

_Kytess pauses for a fraction of a second, lost in thought.  As if to make up for lost time, she snaps back to reality and attacks her incorporeal foe furiously._ (Power Attack for 2)


----------



## Taz (Sep 23, 2002)

_Taz backs off a few feet, while taking out her wand, and casts a *shield* spell._


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 23, 2002)

Ubaar shakes his head from the confusing Law-speak, and sees battle.

He loses his Wisdom check and grapples the ghost  <-- j/k 

Ubaar sees the tell-tale signs of Tyr's power coursing thru Kytess' chain, and puts 2 and 2 together.

"Jay-lon!
God-power in weapons hurt ghost?"

If Jalon affirms, Ubaar'll step back a bit and cast Magic Weapon on his greatsword, then will probably wade into combat next turn.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 23, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz backs off a few feet, while taking out her wand, and casts a shield spell. *



If Ubaar sees Taz backing up and getting on the defensive, he'll yell in encouragement and inciting to battle: 
"Taz!
Think offense, not defense!
Nail the ghostie with the witch's stinger-wand ; those passed thru our armor, dey probably hit this thing."


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Sep 23, 2002)

'Indeed Ubaar, these things are vulnerable to divine power.'

_Jalon remains between the ghost and the rest of the party, slicing once again at its insubstantial form._


----------



## HeavyG (Sep 24, 2002)

Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *'Indeed Ubaar, these things are vulnerable to divine power.'
> 
> Jalon remains between the ghost and the rest of the party, slicing once again at its insubstantial form. *




_Jalon's sword passes right through the ghost again as it dodges Kytess' whirling chain.

Then, Ubaar casts his spell on his sword and Taz shields herself with a spell while drawing her wand._



(Only Sollir and/or Murhid left to wrap up this round.)


----------



## drs (Sep 24, 2002)

_Murhid shaking his head slightly gets up off the ground and moves behind the attackers. _"I feel... weaker..." _he murmurs to himself._


----------



## Taz (Sep 24, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"Taz! Think offense, not defense!
> Nail the ghostie with the witch's stinger-wand ; those passed thru our armor, dey probably hit this thing." *




“What do you think I'm doing!?”









*OOC:*


 Did Ubaar get some lessons in spellcraft lately?


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 24, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *“What do you think I'm doing!?”
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If Ubaar sees Taz getting the witch's wand, he'll say "THAT'S the spirit, Taz!
Let's all take it out of its misery together!"









*OOC:*


 na, he just remembers you've got the wand which was a REAL pain in the ass when the witch kept firing it all the damned time, so he likes the idea of using that Strength 'on our side'. 
If he doesn't see missles in the air when in combat with something that's hard to hit, he'll always yell for it -  hope that's OK.


----------



## HeavyG (Sep 24, 2002)

_The ghostly monk punches the warrior woman again, with much the same result._ (2 points of wisdom drain)

(Kytess is starting to have real problems perceiving her environment, now. )

Now, your turn.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Sep 24, 2002)

"Raaaaaah!"

_Kytess swings wildly at the ghost._


----------



## Taz (Sep 24, 2002)

“Take this!”

_Taz points the wand at the ghost and commands it to fire two magic missiles at the translucent figure, while backing off a few more steps up to her maximum range (should be 30')._


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 24, 2002)

Ubaar now has a shiny weapon that might actually hurt this irritating and potentially deadly ghost (what happens when Kytess' Wisdom goes to 0? Isn't she at 1 right now? How the hell do you role-play that?  )

"Stay away from Kytess!!!", Ubaar roars as he Rages into the ghost, while trying to get between it and the near-drooling Kytess.  

"Stay behind Ubaar, Kyte!
Use chain at distance!"


----------



## HeavyG (Sep 24, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"Stay away from Kytess!!!", Ubaar roars as he Rages into the ghost, while trying to get between it and the near-drooling Kytess.
> 
> "Stay behind Ubaar, Kyte!
> Use chain at distance!" *




_The mighty sword blow passes through the ghost.  Its ethereal body separates in two parts, then both parts dissipate with a shriek.

The crazy babbling stops._





			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *(what happens when Kytess' Wisdom goes to 0? Isn't she at 1 right now? How the hell do you role-play that?  )*




Question 1 : (SRD sez) WIS 0 means that the character is withdrawn into a deep sleep filled with nightmares, helpless.
Question 2 : Yup
Question 3 : CRG is about to show us, I guess.


----------



## Taz (Sep 24, 2002)

“Gone with the wind... good job!”

_Taz stashes the wand._


----------



## CRGreathouse (Sep 24, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *CRG is about to show us, I guess.*




Actually, I've been thinking about it all day.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 24, 2002)

Ubaar's anger washes away as the bits of ghost do in the wind....    

Huffing and puffing, but under control,, Ubaar asks Kytess - "Are you OK, Kyte?!"


----------



## CRGreathouse (Sep 25, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"Are you OK, Kyte?!" *




"I'm fine.  It was just a ghost.  I wonder what made it disperse?  Jalon's... power?"

"Is it just me, or is anyone else hungry?"

_Kytess drops her chain and wanders over to Murhid._

"You don't look so good.  What happened to you? Are you ill?"

_Kytess cocks her head slightly, as if listening for a distant sound, eyes unfocused.  She starts slightly, looking at her discarded weapon quizzically, and retrieves it._


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 25, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *"I'm fine.  It was just a ghost.  I wonder what made it disperse?  Jalon's... power?"
> 
> "Is it just me, or is anyone else hungry?"*



It was Thunderbeast's power that dis-pursed tha ghost.  

And Ubaar ALWAYS hungry..." 

"You don't want to go anywhere without your weapon, do ya, Kyte?"


----------



## CRGreathouse (Sep 25, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"You don't want to go anywhere without your weapon, do ya, Kyte?" *




"Hmmm?" _Kytess murmurs distractedly._


----------



## drs (Sep 25, 2002)

_Murhid looks at Kytess for a few seconds trying to figure out what is going on._
"I am fine Kytess. Come here and sit down, against the wall. Here have something to eat." _Murhid pulls out a bit of dried beef and puts it into Kytess' hand.
Murhid then turns to Jalon and the Priest,_ "That thing made me feel weaker as well, weaker in the mind,  do you god followers have something that can help her?"


----------



## CRGreathouse (Sep 25, 2002)

drs said:
			
		

> *Murhid looks at Kytess for a few seconds trying to figure out what is going on.
> "I am fine Kytess. Come here and sit down, against the wall. Here have something to eat." Murhid pulls out a bit of dried beef and puts it into Kytess' hand.*




"Thanks."  _Kytess sits down and takes a small bite of the beef._



			
				drs said:
			
		

> *Murhid then turns to Jalon and the Priest, "That thing made me feel weaker as well, weaker in the mind,  do you god followers have something that can help her?" *




"Why are you talking like I'm not here?  I'm fine!"

_She glares at Murhid, then looks away, as if watching an invisibly insect fly around the room._

"It's cold in here."

Edit: Wow, and I thought Wis 7 was fun!


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 25, 2002)

*shooing away lots of player-abusement thoughts...* LOL

Ubaar says "Uthgardt can't help.
He helps smash things. 

And heal body.
But not mind.

It too bad Kytess' mind not in as good of shape as her body." 

"(Chauntean priest - what's his name?) - Can you please help our friend Kytess?
You saw her bravely fight that dangerous ghost.

Now it won't be around to threaten your people.

Murhid needs mind-healing, too.
Can you help?"


----------



## CRGreathouse (Sep 25, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"Murhid needs mind-healing, too.
> Can you help?" *




"What's wrong with Murhid?  Is he sick?"


----------



## drs (Sep 25, 2002)

[OOC: lol, this is a riot!]

"That ghost thing that Ubaar just smashed made us a both a little sick Kytess, though he made you sicker"_ Murhid clicks his fingers off to the right to grab Kytess' attention, then again to the left. _"You may feel fine Kytess, but your not acting fine, just trust us."


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 25, 2002)

Ubaar has flashes of when he was a youngster, and he played with an ex-druid's companion.
The bear was SMART for a bear, but not very smart for an orc-kin.

This kinda reminds him of that.    

Ubaar wonders whether to dance with her, or throw a stick for her to fetch.


----------



## Taz (Sep 25, 2002)

_Taz looks slightly confused by Kytess' weird behaviour._

“Eeeh, what did that ghost do to her!?”


----------



## CRGreathouse (Sep 25, 2002)

drs said:
			
		

> *"That ghost thing that Ubaar just smashed made us a both a little sick Kytess, though he made you sicker" Murhid clicks his fingers off to the right to grab Kytess' attention, then again to the left. *




_Kytess' eyes follow Murhid's fingers.



			
				drs said:
			
		


*"You may feel fine Kytess, but your not acting fine, just trust us." *

Click to expand...



She takes one of Murhid's hands, and says (somewhat patronizingly):

"I know you're not feeling too well, but I'm fine.  Don't worry about me!  We'll find someone to take care of you."



			
				Taz said:
			
		


*Taz looks slightly confused by Kytess' weird behaviour.

“Eeeh, what did that ghost do to her!?” *

Click to expand...



"Not much.  After Jalon blessed my sword, it hurt the ghost when I swung it through him.  We drove it off after a little bit.  It touched Murhid and made him sick.  Murhid's sickness makes him a little confused.  Some of you seem confused, too."

"That's it - the ghost's innane chatter must have done that to all of you!  I remember.  Right before Jalon touched my chain."

Kytess seems pleased in making this discovery, at least until she discovers a curious chip in the wall (like 10,000 others).  Turning her head to the side, she looks intently at it.  Her eyes drift away, and she sits once again._


----------



## drs (Sep 25, 2002)

"Anyone seen a stick?" _Murhid says not really towards anyone in particular._


----------



## HeavyG (Sep 25, 2002)

_The priest, who conveniently just snapped out of the ghost's fascination a moment ago examines Kytess intently._

"Mmmh.  I don't know.  It looks serious.  We'll have to see if she gets better with time.  If so, I can help her recover faster.  So could mister Jalon, I think.  If not...

I have heard of undead affecting people's souls so deeply they never recover on their own.  In these cases, powerful restorative prayers can help, but they are above my own skills, I'm afraid.

But for now, I have told you that all my spells have been used healing you this morning.  I am so sorry."


----------



## CRGreathouse (Sep 25, 2002)

drs said:
			
		

> *"Anyone seen a stick?" Murhid says not really towards anyone in particular. *




"No, why?"



			
				HeavyG said:
			
		

> *The priest, who conveniently just snapped out of the ghost's fascination a moment ago examines Kytess intently.
> 
> "Mmmh.  I don't know.  It looks serious.  We'll have to see if she gets better with time.  If so, I can help her recover faster.*




"'Her'?"  _Kytess looks over at Taz._  "What's wrong?"



			
				HeavyG said:
			
		

> *I have heard of undead affecting people's souls so deeply they never recover on their own.*




"Undead?"  _Kytess shudders._  "That's a creepy idea.  Not quite alive, not yet dead... I almost feel sorry for them."


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 25, 2002)

You see the hulking half-orc look questioningly at the rest of the party, motion to Kytess and then point his finger at his dome and spin it in a small circular motion.


----------



## Taz (Sep 25, 2002)

> _Originally said by Kytess_
> *"'Her'?"  Kytess looks over at Taz.  "What's wrong?"*




“Me? Oh me's fine!” ... “Really!”


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Sep 25, 2002)

_Jalon turns to face the priest accompanying the party._

'Indeed, I can call upon Tyr to cure the spirit aswell as the body.  Such powerful prayers would be too taxing in my current state, and would require a day of preparation.  Does Kytess seem fit to continue until tomorrow?  If not I'm willing to accomany her back to town while the rest of you continue down here.'


----------



## CRGreathouse (Sep 26, 2002)

Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Jalon turns to face the priest accompanying the party.
> 
> 'Indeed, I can call upon Tyr to cure the spirit aswell as the body.'*




"Oh, my spirit's fine, thanks.  It's yours I worry about - you're all so serious now.  Let's do something!"

_(NB, especially to those with English as a second language: Idiomatic "to keep one's spirit's up" ~= "to be happy/enthusiastic"; Kytess misunderstood Jalon's sense of "soul, mind, will".)_



			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *'Does Kytess seem fit to continue until tomorrow?  If not I'm willing to accomany her back to town while the rest of you continue down here.' *




"I can go on.  Hey, what're you saying - you don't trust me?"  _Kytess eyes the group warily, like a cornered beast; she instinctively stands, putting weight on the balls of her feet._  "There's nothing wrong with me, I'm fine!  Ubaar, tell him I'm fine!"

_Silence.  She turns, meeting eyes in turn:_

"Taz?  Sollir?  Iv?"

_Staring into his eyes pleadingly:_

"Murhid?"

_After a moment's pause, Kytess drops to the ground, holding her knees in a near-fetal position._


----------



## CRGreathouse (Sep 26, 2002)

OOC Notes:

* I have no OOC preference for Kytess staying or going back.  Let's see what the characters decide!  Kytess certainly isn't competent enough to decide for herself.

* I realize that some of my above post is akin to 'railroading' in deciding what other characters do, if only for a few seconds; if you'd like your character to react differently, say so and I'll edit it in.

* Has anyone thought about RP possibilities now?  Kytess is usually so veiled and (outwardly) emotionless, but her inhibitions are all but gone now.  I suspect Murhid may be similar, though to a lesser extent - perhaps comparable to 'loosening up from the drink'?

* On a more serious note, I'll take a few days off from this adventure (as well as the boards and email) soon; mark it down to "personal reasons".  This may be as soon as Friday, but perhaps as late as a week from now.

Edit: Added bullet #2


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 26, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *"I can go on.  Hey, what're you saying - you don't trust me?"  Kytess eyes the group warily, like a cornered beast; she instinctively stands, putting weight on the balls of her feet.  "There's nothing wrong with me, I'm fine!  Ubaar, tell him I'm fine!" *











*OOC:*


 Hate to do this, CR, but I gotta be true to the big lug 






Ubaar immediately chimes back when given the opening by the battle-maiden - "Uh...  OK!
You're fine!
Damn, woman, you're fine!

You nice and loose now.... ()
You're lotsa fun now."


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Sep 26, 2002)

_Somewhat suprised at Kytess' reaction to his suggestion, Jalon takes an unusually diplomatic approach to consoling the young warrior._

'No harm was meant by my comments, Kytess.  I'm simply concerned that the ghost's touch may have caused harm that is not yet readily apparent.  It may take a day or so to properly assess the extent of your wounds.'

'At a glance, however, it looks to me that you're in no immediate danger.  I suggest we finish up down here quickly, then get you back to town for some rest.'

[OOC:  I'm assuming that Jalon knows (at least in theory) the wisdom damage caused by the ghost's touch, and is merely being evasive to calm Kytess and not to overly worry her.

As to going back to town or not, my OOC response is probably to keep everyone down here in the dungeon.  Unless there's some srtong IC reason to do otherwise I'd suggest we ignore Jalon's advice. 

Even in-character Jalon would probably rather stay in the dungeon - it might have something to do with that ever-pesky sense-of-duty and self-righteousness.  He only offered the suggestion in-case CRG had a problem RPing Kytess with such a low wisdom.  It looks like that's not the case, so let's continue.]


----------



## Taz (Sep 26, 2002)

_Taz says:_ “Okay, let's get this done here quickly!”

_Then she leans over to Jalon and whispers to him with a concerned look:_
“Uhh... I don't think she's fine...”


----------



## drs (Sep 26, 2002)

"But um...Arh... Ok so we're continuing then."_ Murhid says, surprised at the fact that Kytess is going to stay with the group. Murhid then clicks his fingers in front of Kytess to try and get her mind onto something else, and in the process starts to amuse himself, and continues by making a little tune. Realizing he's wasting time he stops and says _"Time to crack some skulls eh?" 
_Then remembering that the priest is still with the group Murhid turns to him._
"So priest, I suggest you head back to town, we'll be more than equipped to take out the rest of the vile creatures down here. Or would you like to come?"

[OOC: Haha, especially loved the bit when Kytess goes 


			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Silence.  She turns, meeting eyes in turn:
> "Taz?  Sollir?  Iv?" *



ROFL]


----------



## HeavyG (Sep 26, 2002)

_The priest looks at Murhid with a curious look on his face._


----------



## CRGreathouse (Sep 26, 2002)

Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *'No harm was meant by my comments, Kytess.  I'm simply concerned that the ghost's touch may have caused harm that is not yet readily apparent.  It may take a day or so to properly assess the extent of your wounds.'*




_Kytess calms somewhat, head resting on hand, looking at - or through - Jalon._



			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz says: “Okay, let's get this done here quickly!”*




_Kytess brightens, half-smiling._  (I do believe this is the first time she's smiled this adventure, yes?)



			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *Then she leans over to Jalon and whispers to him with a concerned look:
> “Uhh... I don't think she's fine...” *




_Kytess is wholly oblivious to Taz's whisper._



			
				drs said:
			
		

> *Murhid then clicks his fingers in front of Kytess to try and get her mind onto something else, and in the process starts to amuse himself, and continues by making a little tune.*




_Kytess doesn't seem to notice Murhid at first, but clearly notices his little ditty (/music/sound/noise )._

"Sounds like my mother" _she muses, as to herself but aloud_

OOC:



			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Somewhat suprised at Kytess' reaction to his suggestion, Jalon takes an unusually diplomatic approach to consoling the young warrior.*




Take a young, inexperienced, somewhat fragile character like Kytess, and hit her with her deepest-set fear: inadequacy.  Make sure to do it when her Wisdom drops to 1, so she's without common sense and self-control.  

She's been somewhat emotionally unstable - understandably - but usually she's good at concealing what she feels.  Now she's a veritable font of emotions.


----------



## drs (Sep 27, 2002)

"Err..." _The monk says a little confused by everything. 
Murhid then takes point and makes his way back to the monastery entrance. Then if no one says otherwise he will continue down to where the spiders were, taking extra caution (MS) when entering. Again if no one says otherwise Murhid will continue on down to where the ghouls were._

[OOC: Please don't think of the above post as railroading (Did I use that term correctly?). I just want to get things moving, if you want to continuing talking within the group just assume Murhid stops. Ah also I think I may have gotten a little confused in my previous post, I really don't know... ]


----------



## CRGreathouse (Sep 27, 2002)

_Charles gives Dr S a 'thumbs-up' for getting the game moving._


----------



## HeavyG (Sep 28, 2002)

_Assuming someone checks the ghost's room before going, it held only a 4-foot tall bas-relief of a symbol of a large hand (which Jalon can identify as the symbol of Bane, the god of Tyranny) and a human-looking skeleton crumpled in a corner.  Its skull and many other bones are utterly smashed.

After exploring this room, the party quickly explores the rest of the dungeon.  At one point, a pair of ghouls attacked, but where quickly dispatched by the combined might of the adventurers._

(The finished dungeon map looks almost exactly like the one on page 127 of the Dungeon Master's Guide, by the way.  Only difference is I knocked down a wall between rooms 24 and 39 to make room for the final battle with the priest.)

_The dungeon is divided in two parts.  The northern part, who was completely explored beforehand, and a southern part hidden by a not-very-secret door in the spider's room.  Unlike the northern part, the southern part is fully illuminated by magical light still emanating from the ceiling after all these years. Its floor is also clean and not debris-strewn._

There are a couple of interesting areas in the southern half, as follows (I'm doing this because it'll take a month of real time easy to explore the rest of this level and it has no monsters or interesting traps except for the aforementioned pair of ghouls) :

- The hallway branching out near the corridor leading to the spider room (number 26) has a bas-relief on the northern wall showing corpses, and another one on the southern wall depicting skeletons.  Under the bas-reliefs is an inscription :"That which is weak passes away.  That which is strong endures."  At the end of the hall are low stone tubs or vats and a chemical smell emanates from them.  Quick experimentation revealed that they contained a _very_ weak acid, now no more potent than, say, vinegar.

- Northwest from the ghoul's area is a winding corridor leading to a small room.  This room contained undisturbed furniture: a cozy cot, a large chest, an enamel chamber pot, and empty weapon racks.  It also held a pair of broken skeletons with the stingers and silvery runes.  Searching the chest produced nothing of worth or importance, but the NE door held a secret door.  The door led to two areas.  One, to the east, held nothing interesting, but to the north, a stairway led down further into the darkness.  Besides the stairway is a strange sight : a lit torch.

- To the southwest of the level lie a trio of rooms.  The northernmost one (31) was a cell, with a strong door made to be barred from the outside and manacles chained to the walls inside.  The door was not closed, however, and nothing interesting lay inside.  The two others were bare, with bas-reliefs that depicted oxen, giants and monks performing feats of strength in the first room and in the other room, slave lords, conquering devils and a mighty monk standing over other monks in chains.  The second room also had a skeleton in a corner.

- To the north of the room with the altar to Velsharoon where you fought the undead master, room 34 held tools and generic religious supplies, all very old.

- To the southeast was a small maze/catacombs with a couple of empty rooms.  Room 35 had scenes of demons and devils as bas-relief and room 37 had a pair of old inanimate skeletons.  The doors to both room 37 and 36 were bashed in.  A secret door was also found leading to a small circular room (#38) containing an hexagonal altar unlike the one the undead priest was hiding behind.  The altar was covered with dust and the sides of the altar were carved with shapes of daggers, one per side.

- Lastly, to the south of the room where the undead priest was is another set of stairs going down.



Here you go.  If you have questions or things you want to do with any of those rooms, go ahead.  You also have two sets of stairs going down to explore.


----------



## Taz (Sep 28, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *- Northwest from the ghoul's area is a winding corridor leading to a small room.  This room contained undisturbed furniture: a cozy cot, a large chest, an enamel chamber pot, and empty weapon racks.  It also held a pair of broken skeletons with the stingers and silvery runes.  Searching the chest produced nothing of worth or importance, but the NE door held a secret door.  The door led to two areas.  One, to the east, held nothing interesting, but to the north, a stairway led down further into the darkness.  Besides the stairway is a strange sight : a lit torch.*




_Taz will cast a *detect magic* spell to determine whether that torch is magical or mundane, and while she is at it, she'll scan the first stairway down while also searching for traps there._



> *- Lastly, to the south of the room where the undead priest was is another set of stairs going down.*




“These stairs are near the place, where the ghoul priests was. I think there could be something important down here!”

_Taz will also search those stairs for traps._


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 28, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *- The hallway branching out near the corridor leading to the spider room (number 26) has a bas-relief on the northern wall showing corpses, and another one on the southern wall depicting skeletons.  Under the bas-reliefs is an inscription :"That which is weak passes away.  That which is strong endures." *



Ubaar stares long and hard at this inscription, which seems to voice his thoughts exactly.

"Hey, guys - these monks were pretty wise, for guys who died.

I guess since these words are still here after so long, than they must be pretty Strong words, eh?

'Strength endures...'  Ubaar like that.

I don't know about you, Kytess, but I'd take that as a Sign!
A Sign from the gods for you all to find your own Inner Thunderbeast to fuel you with Strength to Endure the hard, dangerous path of life, wherever it take you."









*OOC:*


 Ubaar's sees it as a validation of his Faith.


----------



## HeavyG (Sep 28, 2002)

Taz - Yes, the torch is magical, but that is all.

No traps at the top of either set of stairs, either.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Sep 29, 2002)

> No traps at the top of either set of stairs, either.




'Let us continue deeper into this place, then.'

_Jalon makes his way to the room of the undead priest, and prepares, sword in hand, to descend the stairs._


----------



## Taz (Sep 29, 2002)

_Taz nods._ “Yes, let's see what's down there.”


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 29, 2002)

Ubaar follows the others' lead.


----------



## drs (Sep 29, 2002)

Hallway: 


			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *'Strength endures...'  Ubaar like that.
> 
> I don't know about you, Kytess, but I'd take that as a Sign!
> A Sign from the gods for you all to find your own Inner Thunderbeast to fuel you with Strength to Endure the hard, dangerous path of life, wherever it take you." *



"Then Strong we shall be Ubaar" _Murhid says as he clenches a fist towards Ubaar and the group._
"But still those pictures seem a little puzzling, with the dead bodies and skeletons that is. Do you think these pictures are about a god? Maybe a god that didn't need a body to be strong..." _Murhid says contemplating the meaning of the words and bas-reliefs together._ 

Stairs:
_Before going down Murhid takes out his second last sunrod and attaches it to his belt with the help of a length of rope. Once done that Murhid shall follow the rest of his companions down the stairs._


----------



## HeavyG (Sep 30, 2002)

Going down the stairs near the priest's room ...

_The stairs descend to a narrow landing.  The western wall of the landing is adorned with the bas-relief of a skull-faced devil with a scorpion-like tail.  There are also some runes drawn on the wall.  They look like most of those you have seen on the walls in a couple of places in the dungeon.

Apart from that, it's a dead-end._


----------



## HeavyG (Sep 30, 2002)

Oh, and yes, this map is the most overused map in the history of D&D.  Anybody recognize it ?


----------



## drs (Sep 30, 2002)

"That's odd... I suggest we search this room for hidden doors and the like."
_Murhid then does so._

If the search comes up with nothing: "Shall we try the other stairs now?"

[OOC: I'm sure I passed that map at least a few times and I never made the connection, lol!]


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 30, 2002)

"This place look like where stingy-tail undead come from..."
Ubaar grips his greatclub in hand, and casts Bull's Strength, and Barkskin when given the opportunity.









*OOC:*


 It looks familiar, Heavy.
I never looked at maps, much, tho -  is it Keep on the Borderlands?
And i thought you said you took the adventure from the Dungeon #84 or something?
The story, but you used the map from DMG?


----------



## Taz (Sep 30, 2002)

_Taz helps Murhid with the searching... She'll also cast another *detect magic* spell down here and scan the room!_

“If this is a dead end, we should try the other stairs... yep!”


----------



## HeavyG (Sep 30, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, the author of the adventure in Dungeon, mr Tweet, used the map in the DMG for his dungeon.  It was also the example map in the 1E DMG.  Always, the map comes with a description of the first 3 rooms as an example to DMs and Mr. Tweet finally described the rest of this classic dungeon map.  In a sense, it's an "iconic" dungeon map, hence my choice for this adventure a year ago. 



Anyway, there's a magical aura around the writings on the wall, Taz.  It's a moderately powerful divination aura.

_Murhid and Taz search the landing's walls while Ubaar casts his two spells, and find nothing._


----------



## Taz (Sep 30, 2002)

_Taz scratches her head, looking a little confused._

“Hmmm... this is weird... the magic on this wall looks like Divination magic...”

_Suddenly she looks like she has an idea._

“Maybe this place is used to keep in contact with... whatever power corrupted this place!?”


----------



## CRGreathouse (Sep 30, 2002)

OOC:

Hey guys, I'm back!  All, uh, "family matters" are over with.

IC:



			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz scratches her head, looking a little confused.
> 
> “Hmmm... this is weird... the magic on this wall looks like Divination magic...”
> 
> ...




_How curious, Kytess thinks - Divination on the walls?  How?  Why?  Will Taz ever finish talking?  She's taking so long.  I'm uncomfortable - this sword is pressing against my back.  I wonder if it's still sharp?  How long ago did I sharpen it?_


----------



## drs (Oct 1, 2002)

"So do you 'men of gods' have any ideas on this room? Or should we head for the other stair case?" _Murhid says to Jalon and the priest. 
After someone has replied, Murhid looks over to Kytess._ "Are you ok Kytess? You've been quieter than a dead rock."


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Oct 2, 2002)

'Perhaps we should explore the other staircase, Murhid - I can't seem to discern any information from this room.'


----------



## HeavyG (Oct 2, 2002)

_The stairs besides the magical burning torch descend for about thirty feet before ending in a roughly round, 50-ft wide cavern.

Rising naturally from the middle of this cavern is a finger of worked stone.  Atop this pedestal rests a gleaming orange gem shaped like a fist.  Against the far wall of the cavern stand several barrels and crates._


----------



## Taz (Oct 2, 2002)

“Oh...”

_Taz looks at the gem. Does it resemble the Fire Opal?_

_The halfling sorceress casts another *detect magic* and slowly scans the room._

“Stay alarmed, there might be something about this room! I'll check it for traps and other dangers!”


----------



## CRGreathouse (Oct 3, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *“Oh...”
> 
> Taz looks at the gem. Does it resemble the Fire Opal?
> 
> ...




_Kytess halts midstep.  The thought of traps hadn't occurred to her..._


----------



## drs (Oct 3, 2002)

_Murhid waits patiently for Taz to check the suspicious room._


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 3, 2002)

"Hey!
Pretties!"

Ubaar starts walking towards the gem.


----------



## HeavyG (Oct 3, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> _Taz looks at the gem. Does it resemble the Fire Opal?_




It does not ressemble the gem that you have taken from the priest, in that it is fist-shaped where the gem you already had wasn't, but aside from that, they vaguely ressemble each other.

(nobody has any skill in gem appraisal, IIRC)




			
				Taz said:
			
		

> * “Stay alarmed, there might be something about this room! I'll check it for traps and other dangers!” *




Taz starts to check for traps, but Ubaar immediately starts walking towards the gem.  Fortunately, there are no traps in that part of the cavern (i.e. between the entry and the pedestal).

Checking the whole cavern will be pretty long, though.


----------



## Taz (Oct 4, 2002)

_Taz will then just check the area, where the gem is, for magic and traps._


----------



## HeavyG (Oct 4, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz will then just check the area, where the gem is, for magic and traps. *




Taz doesn't find either.


----------



## drs (Oct 5, 2002)

_If Ubaar or Taz doesn't, Murhid will approach the gem and take it off it's pedestal._
"So is this the gem Archibald seeks? Or do we already have the one he wants?"

_For consistency sake after any conversation has ended, Murhid will check the barrels and crates at the back of the room._


----------



## Taz (Oct 5, 2002)

“I think we have it already, this must be something else.”

_Taz will help Murhid with the barrels and crates, also checking them for traps._


----------



## CRGreathouse (Oct 5, 2002)

_Kytess sits down, folds her arms across her knees, and puts her head on them.  Her eyes wander around the room._

(She's already bored!)


----------



## HeavyG (Oct 5, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> * Taz will help Murhid with the barrels and crates, also checking them for traps. *




No traps.  The barrels and crates once contained food, water and lamp oil, but it has spoiled away a looooong time ago. (Except possibly the oil which could still be usable)


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 5, 2002)

*OOC:*


 hmm..  i was trying to play the scene where Ubaar would blunder forward, and maybe someone would have stopped him....
oh, well. 
Let's see what happened 







Since noone stopped Ubaar, he continued to stride forward up to the gem and grab the fist-sized thing off the pedastal.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Oct 6, 2002)

--see below--


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 6, 2002)

*OOC:*


 oh, yeah - i kinda edited that out in my mind, because i thought it was obvious that unless anyone stopped him, Ubaar was going to blunder up, and grab the gem and perhaps get toasted by a trap (unless the more savvy, smarter trap-people mentioned it to him)

Either PC is fine to grab the gem and get toasted/cursed/whatever Heavy thinks....


----------



## Taz (Oct 7, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Hey, if Ubaar just doesn't wanna listen to Taz' warnings...
It's not like _he_ was hit by the ghost's wisdom drain... *shrug* 







_Taz addresses the clerics, mainly Jalon:_
“Looks like there's nothing else down here... Any idea what to do with that other room?”

_Unless there is any obvious exit, despite the stairs the group emerged from, Taz will keep herself busy with walking through the cavern and searching for hidden exits (also close to the pedestal)._


----------



## HeavyG (Oct 7, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> * Unless there is any obvious exit *




Nope.


----------



## HeavyG (Oct 7, 2002)

_Ubaar picks up the gem.

Nothing bad happens to him._


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 7, 2002)

Ubaar sings flatly, "Nothing bad ever happens to me. " while saying "We got more pretties!
Good thing we came back, eh guys?

Taz - you wanna hold onto this one, too?
You still got the Fire Opal, right?

Think this big one has something to do with these monks that died?
Weren't they named the Order of tha Fist, or something?"


----------



## Taz (Oct 7, 2002)

_Taz smiles happily._

“That's one huge gemstone there! Yeah, good we came back!”

_She then begins to rummage through her pockets._

“Sure, I still have the Fire Ohh...”

_Her happy smile vanishes and her face expresses a sudden shock!_

“I... I... where...”


----------



## CRGreathouse (Oct 7, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *Her happy smile vanishes and her face expresses a sudden shock!
> 
> “I... I... where...” *




"What's wrong?"  _Kytess asks, shallowly._


----------



## Taz (Oct 8, 2002)

“Oh, err, nothing... here it is!”

_Taz takes out the Fire Opal and shows it to Kytess and Ubaar, then puts it back into the safety of her pocket._


----------



## drs (Oct 8, 2002)

"Hrmm, maybe they were its guardian, Ubaar... So we are taking what they protected..." _Murhid looks around the room slowly, contemplating whether they really should take it._

"Ah heck, it'll be no use to them now I suppose." _Murhid tries to do one of Ubaar's signature grins ._

[OOC: I liked that missing gem thing you did just then Taz!]


----------



## Taz (Oct 8, 2002)

“Ok, we have pretty much confirmed, that this order was in liege with some supernatural evil from _whereever_ and you are really thinking about leaving this here!?”

_Taz just shakes her head in misunderstanding._


----------



## CRGreathouse (Oct 9, 2002)

(Totally OT; BADDish)

I've made/'m making a list of dragons published for 3E.  Check it out!

http://mwtools.thyle.net/d_list.html

There's a thread in GD if you care to discuss.


----------



## drs (Oct 9, 2002)

"If they were evil or not isn't the point, we are still taking something that was treasured. And us taking it for the sole reason of profit seems like a disgrace to me.  I was thinking that we should leave it, though we are adventurers, and that is what we do right? Plunder, pillage, and then move on."

"So are we done here? Time to move on eh?"
_If the group agrees Murhid shall lead the way out of the basement and to the surface._


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Oct 9, 2002)

'Indeed Murhid - it appears that we've explored all that we can of the ruins at present.  I suggest we report back to Archibald, and see if we can garner any further information from him.'


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 9, 2002)

Ubaar says with a confused expression : 
"Uh... why wouldn't we profit?
This pretty been lost down in dark Dungeon for years -  we first ones come along that Strong enuff to take it.

I say yay us!

Let's get stuff back to Achimabaldy and get Stronger.

In 'civilized' lands, you're Strength is rated by how much money you got.

Ubaar think that stupid, but if we can get money AND help town out here, and prove we Stronger than monsters, than sign me up!"


----------



## Taz (Oct 9, 2002)

“Indeed, money isn't everything. I'm happy, that the village does not need to fear this place anymore! Let's go back, say farewell to our friends here and head back to Archibald. I'm sure he is eagerly awaiting our return already!”


----------



## CRGreathouse (Oct 9, 2002)

drs said:
			
		

> *I was thinking that we should leave it, though we are adventurers, and that is what we do right? Plunder, pillage, and then move on."*




_Kytessn shudders involuntarily, memories drudged to the surface._


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Oct 10, 2002)

'Hrmph... bringing evil to justice is reward enough, and certainly cleanising this place of the foul wretches that haunted it is its own reward.  If those of you with flimsier morals wish to profit financially from this excursion then so be it, but know that I shant be party to such an endeavor.'


----------



## Taz (Oct 10, 2002)

“Let's get outta here!”


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 11, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *“Let's get outta here!” *



"...and grab an ale." Ubaar finishes.
"It dusty down here."


----------



## HeavyG (Oct 11, 2002)

What will Ubaar do with the gem ?


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 11, 2002)

Ubaar thinks twice about giving the gem to Taz after she seemed unsure about where the Fire Opal was.

He thinks of the others - 

and offers it to Jalon for keeping.

"Jay-lon : you wanna hold onto this pretty?
Ubaar probably shouldn't keep it - it too heavy for me to carry."


----------



## CRGreathouse (Oct 11, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Ubaar probably shouldn't keep it - it too heavy for me to carry."  *




_Kytess furrows her brow, but says nothing._


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Oct 13, 2002)

_Jalon scoffs at Ubaar's proposal._

'Hrmph... at least if I _were_ to carry the gem 'twould be assured of reaching it's true and rightful owner, rather than being pawned to the highest bidder.  Does Uthgar not teach against such misdeeds?'


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 13, 2002)

Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Jalon scoffs at Ubaar's proposal.
> 
> 'Hrmph... at least if I were to carry the gem 'twould be assured of reaching it's true and rightful owner, rather than being pawned to the highest bidder.  Does Uthgar not teach against such misdeeds?' *



Ubaar is confused.

"Mis-deed?
How it bad to claim pretties that have been lost for hundreds of years?

Aren't all the 'owners' dead, or skeletons in here?

You show me some Fisty Monks, and we'll talk about their right to it.

This pretty is Strength, in a different form.
It not inner Strength, but pretties can help to buy things that make inner Strength stronger.

If Ubaar can get Stronger, and use it to help people, isn't that better than leaving it down here to da dust and da dead?"


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Oct 13, 2002)

'Hmmm... perhaps you're right Ubaar, in that we should take the gem back to civilisation.  I take it you've know problem with entrusting it to a historian of religious artifacts when we return to the city?'


----------



## CRGreathouse (Oct 14, 2002)

_Kytess, facing Jalon, arms akimbo:_

"Can we go now?"


----------



## drs (Oct 14, 2002)

_Murhid grins at Kytess and her childlike demeanor. Given the go ahead from Jalon, Murhid shall take point and lead the way out of the basement and to the surface._


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 14, 2002)

Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *'Hmmm... perhaps you're right Ubaar, in that we should take the gem back to civilisation.  I take it you've know problem with entrusting it to a historian of religious artifacts when we return to the city?' *



"Maybe you not get it, Jay-lon.

If you don't use the power you are given for Good, than you are not doing as Good as you can.

Ubaar is all for finding out what powers this pretty has, but if it's just worth money, than I say we use it for Good!

Unless you can find some Fist Monks around (that have been doing a good job of acting exstinct) to give it to, than Ubaar not OK with leaving it to fuddy-duddy musty-ole scholars who'd rather keep their noses in a book than actually get out there and HELP PEOPLE WITH THEIR POWER!"

(the last part of Ubaar's talk got him progressively more and more riled up, so much so that he got louder and more animated, and is now breathing deep husky gulps of air thru his nostrils.

The thought of having the benefits of his and everyone's hard work, sweat, blood, and bravery being usurped by curmudgeonly traditionalists who hide within "civil laws" and would probably rather pass judgment on Ubaar as soon as look at him has really driven him to the point of irrationality on this one)


----------



## Taz (Oct 14, 2002)

“Yes, let's go! We can talk about what to do with the stuff we found on our way back!”

_Taz turns to Ubaar, waiting a short while..._

“The gem is nonmagical.”


----------



## HeavyG (Oct 15, 2002)

The party soon makes its way to the village.

(You can always continue this discussion on the way if you want...)


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Oct 16, 2002)

_Jalon continues to speak to the quickly-angering Ubaar as the party make thier way to the village._

'Calm yourself, Ubaar - I shant be the one to cast judgement on your actions - such an act is reserved for Tyr alone.  Simply understand that I will not be involved in an act so self-serving and otherwise mercenary.  If the gem is to be taken frrom the fallen temple, then I consider it our duty to return it to a scholar of historical artifacts - perhaps it can be put to valueable use.'


----------



## drs (Oct 16, 2002)

Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *.. perhaps it can be put to valuable use.' *



"Perhaps it couldn't, Ubaar is probably right Sir Jalon. If the gem could be used to heal people or something of that nature, then I would be in favor of your thinking. Though most likely it can't, this leads me to think that it would be best used to sponsor Ubaar's and ours journeying. 

Though we should still 'research' the true value of this gem, and if it could help a historian more than us, we should give it to the musty-ole historian."


----------



## CRGreathouse (Oct 17, 2002)

_Kytess keeps up with the others in the group, frolicking and skipping, as though she has't a care in the world._  (Hint: she doesn't.)


----------



## HeavyG (Oct 21, 2002)

Eventually, the group reaches the village...

(Yay !  The board works !)


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 21, 2002)

Aside to the others: "Any way to get help for Kytess today?

Even though she so honest and simple and happy now (all Good Things), it unfair to play with her when she like this." 









*OOC:*


 ya, the boards were in rare form there for a while


----------



## drs (Oct 21, 2002)

"Who can we get to help, Ubaar? I don't think the god men" _Murhid points to Jalon and the priest_ "Can help, unless you Sir have some type of potion that could cure Kytess and her state of feeble mind? _Murhid asks the priest, whispering the feeble mind part so Kytess can't hear._


----------



## HeavyG (Oct 22, 2002)

drs said:
			
		

> *"Who can we get to help, Ubaar? I don't think the god men" Murhid points to Jalon and the priest "Can help, unless you Sir have some type of potion that could cure Kytess and her state of feeble mind? Murhid asks the priest, whispering the feeble mind part so Kytess can't hear. *




"Alas, no, good sir.  The magic needed to cure this is quite a bit above my own mastery of divine magic.  I'm afraid you'll have to travel to a bigger town to get help."

He lowers his voice...

"I wouldn't tarry, either.  I'm afraid she might get into trouble if she's that way for long."


----------



## CRGreathouse (Oct 22, 2002)

_Fortunately, Kytess doesn't hear people talking about her.  Unfortunately, this is because she's drifting away from the group and heading off on her own.

She walks to the taproom, unless something catches her attention first._


----------



## drs (Oct 23, 2002)

_Murhid looks to the sun as if to ask *About what time is it HeavyG?* .

Seeing Kytess walk off Murhid sighs_ "Your probably right Sir, we can't have her walking around like a child forever..."


----------



## CRGreathouse (Oct 24, 2002)

_Kytess continues her journey.  Moving through the crowd, she hears their voices blend together into an inchoherent noise, somehow disjoint from their physical existance -- the noise seems sourceless and pervasive.  Wondering as she goes, she finds herself at the taproom.

She calls for a drink_ (bartender?).


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 24, 2002)

Ubaar says so the others can hear - "You guys find a way to help her.
Ubaar make sure she not get hurt."

He then follows her, staying close enough to proterct her if necessary, but not intruding upon her new-world experiencing.

He feels that while her capacities ARE diminished, this 'new' Kytess may be able to ironically help the 'real' Kytess to learn some important things about life, such as a renewed sense of wonder, and hope - perhaps a dose of chid-like naivete' might do her good.

And if she remembers to have fun more often after this experience, well, so much the better.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Oct 24, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *He feels that while her capacities ARE diminished, this 'new' Kytess may be able to ironically help the 'real' Kytess to learn some important things about life, such as a renewed sense of wonder, and hope - perhaps a dose of chid-like naivete' might do her good.*




_Ubaar's deep thoughts are offset by Kytess' shallow ones._


----------



## HeavyG (Oct 24, 2002)

drs said:
			
		

> *Murhid looks to the sun as if to ask *About what time is it HeavyG?* .*



_

_By the position of the sun and the grumbling of your stomach, Murhid would guess that it is slightly after normal dinnertime.



_A young woman brings Kytess some golden, foaming liquid in a mug.  Then, she says something, but Kyte can't hear what it is over the background conversation noise._


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 24, 2002)

Ubaar considers stopping Kytess from taking the beer, but then smiles a big tusky grin and reconsiders.

He gets an ale for himself, sits back and watches for her reaction.

He makes a promise to himself to be extra careful to make sure that IF Kytess does get drunk, he'll make SURE nothing bad happens to her (it being a fear of hers to lose her life to drink).


----------



## drs (Oct 25, 2002)

_Murhid makes his way after Ubaar and Kytess._
"Nice this way isn't she?" _Murhid says to Ubaar_

"Let us wanderers stay here a night more, let her enjoy herself a bit. We can head out tomorrow morning." _With that Murhid orders a meal at the counter, something with a lot of meat. After cleaning himself up, upstairs he'll come back down and eat his supper, watching Kytess._


----------



## CRGreathouse (Oct 25, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *A young woman brings Kytess some golden, foaming liquid in a mug.  Then, she says something, but Kyte can't hear what it is over the background conversation noise.*




_Kytess pauses and what the woman may have said, then shrugs it off and drinks.  She looks, facinated, at the other patrons going about their normal lives._


----------



## HeavyG (Oct 25, 2002)

The waittress holds her hand palm-up and gestures at Kytess.

Maybe she wants something...


----------



## CRGreathouse (Oct 25, 2002)

_Kytess thinks visibly.  She then digs out a gold coin from her pack and gives it to the waitress._  (I wonder if she'll ever get her change...?)


----------



## Taz (Oct 25, 2002)

_Taz follows the others into the tavern and also orders herself a nice meal and something to drink._

“I suppose we need to get to the big city for more powerful healing. I hope we'll get there without trouble.”


----------



## CRGreathouse (Oct 26, 2002)

_Kytess orders another drink._


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 26, 2002)

After a bit of watching carefully, if Kytess looks up for it, he'd lay a beat on the table to get a rhythym in her head, take her hands and lead her in a dance of celebration, if she's willing. (with a Performance and Drums check, of course)

"You should lighten up more, Kyte.
We're alive for the day, you've fought well - you should be proud of your abilities, they've served you- and us- good."


----------



## CRGreathouse (Oct 27, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *After a bit of watching carefully, if Kytess looks up for it, he'd lay a beat on the table to get a rhythym in her head, take her hands and lead her in a dance of celebration, if she's willing. (with a Performance and Drums check, of course)
> 
> "You should lighten up more, Kyte.
> We're alive for the day, you've fought well - you should be proud of your abilities, they've served you- and us- good." *




_Kytess dances a bit, but stops, dejected, as she finds out she's not that good._ (Perform (dance) -1)


----------



## HeavyG (Oct 27, 2002)

The serving girl brings Taz a plate of steaming meat and vegetables, along with a second beer and a handful of silver pieces for Kytess (9 to be exact).


----------



## Alhandra (Oct 27, 2002)

oops - wrong thread.
A Thousand pardons, my Lords and Ladies *bows deeply*


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Kytess dances a bit, but stops, dejected, as she finds out she's not that good. (Perform (dance) -1) *











*OOC:*


 See, that's the beautiful thing here - she wouldn't notice.  LOL

Between the bit of drink and the ONE WISDOM, she wouldn't be able to perceive if she was out of step, or anything but how she felt that instant.   

Plus, how do you know she didn't get a 20 on the check?


----------



## CRGreathouse (Oct 27, 2002)

--Deleted--


----------



## CRGreathouse (Oct 29, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Between the bit of drink and the ONE WISDOM, she wouldn't be able to perceive if she was out of step, or anything but how she felt that instant.*




Oh, if she's just out of step I don't think she'd notice -- but I think it's worse than that.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Plus, how do you know she didn't get a 20 on the check?  *




Good question.  Heavy?  I need a Perform (dance) check for Kytess, possibly with situational modifiers.


----------



## HeavyG (Oct 29, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Good question.  Heavy?  I need a Perform (dance) check for Kytess, possibly with situational modifiers. *




Here you go.  Rolled a 11.  -1 (skill). -4 (circumstance penalty due to wisdom) = 6


----------



## CRGreathouse (Oct 30, 2002)

_Kytess sits after her unsuccessful stint with dancing and orders another drink._

(She pays the waitress)
(Assuming nothing unusual happens)

_Kytess takes a sip of her drink, blanches, and pushes it away._


----------



## Taz (Oct 31, 2002)

“So, what are the plans now? Rest until tomorrow, then head for the big city?”


----------



## CRGreathouse (Nov 1, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *“So, what are the plans now? Rest until tomorrow, then head for the big city?” *




"Let's do that.  I can't wait to get to bed -- I'm tired."

_Kytess pauses for a moment, thinking.  She then whispers to Taz:_

"Why were we going to the big city?"


----------



## Taz (Nov 1, 2002)

“Yes, you really should go to bed soon!”

“We go back to report our success. Archibald, remember him? He hired us to find a little something for him!”


----------



## CRGreathouse (Nov 1, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *“Yes, you really should go to bed soon!”*




"That's OK, I'm not tired."



			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *“We go back to report our success. Archibald, remember him? He hired us to find a little something for him!” *




"Oh, Archibald!  He hired us to find the Fire Opal in the dungeon of the ancient evil monks.  He was going to pay us!  Did he do that yet?"


----------



## CRGreathouse (Nov 3, 2002)

_Kytess toasts Archibald and downs her drink._


----------



## Taz (Nov 3, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *"Oh, Archibald!  ...  He was going to pay us!  Did he do that yet?" *




“That's basically why we are heading back!”


----------



## CRGreathouse (Nov 3, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *“That's basically why we are heading back!” *




"Oh yes, of course.  What are we waiting for?"  _Kytess stands_


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 4, 2002)

Ubaar reacts to Kytess and stands as well.

Then he realises it's still in the afternoon/evening (??) and that they're waiting till tomorrow to leave.

"We should wait till morning to leave, Kyte.

You want morning to come early, we could go to bed now... you wanna, Kyte?"   <-- knowing wink


----------



## CRGreathouse (Nov 4, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *You want morning to come early, we could go to bed now... you wanna, Kyte?"   <-- knowing wink *




(She doesn't get the implication, of course; she's totally naïve now.)

_Maybe later.  I'm so thirsty now!  I don't know why, I keep drinking..._


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 4, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *(She doesn't get the implication, of course; she's totally naïve now.)*











*OOC:*


 oh, thank god.   LOL
I agonized over typing it, but I think the big lug might have done that, for a variety of in-character reasons. 







"You probably want to only have one more of those drinks, Kytess.

If you have too many, it makes your head hurt when you wake up.
You uaully have water when you're thirsty - why don't you have some of that, too?

The sudsy stuff (ale) is for celebrating."


----------



## CRGreathouse (Nov 5, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"You probably want to only have one more of those drinks, Kytess.*




"One more?"

_Kytess signals the waitress and asks for one more drink._



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *If you have too many, it makes your head hurt when you wake up.
> You uaully have water when you're thirsty - why don't you have some of that, too?
> 
> The sudsy stuff (ale) is for celebrating." *




"I'm celebrating now!  We're getting paid by Archibald!"  _Kytess says, cheerily, with a rising intonation on "Archi" that makes her sound eve younger than she is._


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 6, 2002)

Ubaar intercepts the last drink and downs it in one gulp, saying "Ewww....  that wasn't good enough for you - tell you what - Ubaar'll get you a drink you'll REALLY like tomorrow on the way to Archibald's, to get paid, OK?

For now, we should rest up for the trip tomorrow- don't want to get cramps from sore muscles if there's a battle, eh, Miss Fitness? "

Ubaar looks to estimate what time it is and how long till the night comes and they can get packed for the journey back.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Nov 7, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Ubaar intercepts the last drink and downs it in one gulp, saying "Ewww....  that wasn't good enough for you - tell you what - Ubaar'll get you a drink you'll REALLY like tomorrow on the way to Archibald's, to get paid, OK?*




_Kytess makes an exaggerated sigh and crosses her arms sullenly._



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *For now, we should rest up for the trip tomorrow- don't want to get cramps from sore muscles if there's a battle, eh, Miss Fitness? "*




_Distracted by Ubaar's eloquence (), Kytess uncrosses her arms._  "Sore muscles?  I don't get sore muscles.  I always stay in good shape."  (She stresses and stretches the first part of "always".)

_Kytess calls the waitress and asks for something to eat and some water, paying her as needed._


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 7, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Distracted by Ubaar's eloquence () *











*OOC:*


 Oh, shove it.  
100's of posts by Ubaar, and I post ONE not strictly totally in character, and you call me on it.  LOL

I got tired of clipping some of the words, alright?

SUE ME!!!!!!!!!!!     (j/k)

Hey, can we move this glacial pace along a bit?
Maybe get on the road, somehow get Kytess healed?
I've role-played about all I wanna with a child-like Kytess.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Nov 7, 2002)

(OOC)


			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*




It doesn't bother me a bit -- Ubaar, as I recall, is quite intelligent.  My point was more that Kytess was distracted so easily.

[HeavyG mode]

The group eats and drinks as needed, sleeps, and wakes up.  You head for where (you hope) Archibald is.

You can talk on the way there.

[/HeavyG mode]


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 7, 2002)

"Do we know if the pretties are magical?"


----------



## HeavyG (Nov 7, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *[HeavyG mode]
> 
> The group eats and drinks as needed, sleeps, and wakes up.  You head for where (you hope) Archibald is.
> 
> ...




Works for me.

I didn't want to interrupt that exchange.  It was like watching a tennis match, really. 

A detect magic spell cast by (someone) reveals that the pretties are not magical in any way.

_The party takes the northbound trail leading to the Dragon Coast, and away from the Giant's Run Mountains.

The weather is partly cloudy, but at least it's not raining.

After about a half day of riding north, they reach the Coastway, the road leading east to Teziir and then Westgate, and leading west towards Elversult and then the Western Heartlands.

The rest of the day's riding brings them to the gates of Teziir, a small port city of about ten thousand souls overlooking the Dragonmere.  The trio of guards at the gates looks at them suspiciously as they approach._


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 8, 2002)

Ubaar returns their looks firmly.

He looks over at Kytess to see how she looks  (well, other than great, like always, but how is she acting?)


----------



## drs (Nov 8, 2002)

_Murhid coughs and 'takes the stand'._
"The sun is near final decent, we be travelers in need of nature's refreshing sleep, for our next days journey. Be there problems with that? May we move on?"


----------



## Taz (Nov 8, 2002)

_Taz just smiles friendly at the guards, since Murhid already talks to them._


----------



## HeavyG (Nov 10, 2002)

drs said:
			
		

> *Murhid coughs and 'takes the stand'.
> "The sun is near final decent, we be travelers in need of nature's refreshing sleep, for our next days journey. Be there problems with that? May we move on?" *




_The guards continue to eye the heavily armed travellers suspiciously and one steps forward._

"Gate fees for foreigners is one silver piece per person.  No naked weapons are permitted in the city and bows and crossbows have to be unstrung at all times.  Do not make trouble and you will find your stay in Teziir a pleasant one.

Do you have any other business in town ?"


----------



## CRGreathouse (Nov 10, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *The guards continue to eye the heavily armed travellers suspiciously and one steps forward.
> 
> "Gate fees for foreigners is one silver piece per person.  No naked weapons are permitted in the city and bows and crossbows have to be unstrung at all times.  Do not make trouble and you will find your stay in Teziir a pleasant one.
> 
> Do you have any other business in town ?" *




(OOC -- to group) Will someone take Kytess' weapons?


----------



## HeavyG (Nov 12, 2002)

Doesn't look like it...




_One of the guards points at Kytess' chain as she's about to enter town._

"Sorry, miss.  You'll have to stow that thing away while you're in town.  Put it in a bag or something..."


----------



## CRGreathouse (Nov 12, 2002)

_Kytess frowns and puts her weapon in her pack._


----------



## drs (Nov 13, 2002)

"No, we are only staying for rest, as I said."
_Murhid takes out a gold coin_ "For me and the chain wielder" _he says as he hands the guard the coin._
"Do you men have any suggestions on a place to rest our heads? Any directions?"


----------



## HeavyG (Nov 13, 2002)

_The guard hands a bunch of silver pieces back to Murhid (8, in fact), saying_ "Here you go, sir.  There are several inns right on the other side of this gate.  All of Teziir's establishments are good places to rest, sir."

_Meanwhile, a guard near the guardhouse says in a low voice_ "So she's your 'chain wielder', huh ?  Hehe..." _and he gets elbowed in the side by another guard to his right that says _ "Shuddup!"


(OOC: We'll assume the rest of the party pays the fee and go from there)

_The party can indeed see a couple of inns through the gate.  Judging by the signs, they seem to be called :

- The Leaping Salmon
- The Golden Coin
- Traveller's Rest
- Wolf's Tavern
and
- Madam Hippolyta's Room and Board

None of them looks particularly bad.  Or good for that matter._


----------



## Taz (Nov 13, 2002)

_Taz pays the silver coin and hopes, that Kytess doesn't get mad about the silly guardsman, then continues into the city with the others with Sheela sitting on her shoulder._

“Let's find a place to rest first, does the Traveller's Rest sound good to you? It seems kinda appropriate. Altho, the scoundrels of this place probably check that one out for easy opportunities. Hmmm... maybe we should give Madam Hippolyta's Room and Board a try, it sounds like a friendly establishment.”


----------



## drs (Nov 14, 2002)

"Lead the way Taz" _Murhid will follow Taz._


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 14, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *Meanwhile, a guard near the guardhouse says in a low voice "So she's your 'chain wielder', huh ?  Hehe..." and he gets elbowed in the side by another guard to his right that says  "Shuddup!"*



Ubaar pays his way.

He walks by, saying to the guard "Ubaar not sure what you meant, but Ubaar heard that..." while looking dour and disappointed at him.

To the others - "How bout the Wolf Tavern"?


----------



## Taz (Nov 18, 2002)

“Well, ok, why not, Wolf Tavern. They all look the same anyways.”


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 18, 2002)

"Say, guys - why don't we find out why Archibaldy is called "The Savior of Tezzir"?

It fun to see all these different places and all, but Ubaar want to drop off pretties to Archibaldy and get paid for all the hurtin' we've taken to recover the Opal.

About that - you sure it'll be safe with you, Taz?
These r' dangerous lands, filled with dangerous folk..."

*Ubaar sights a random passer-by and gives a penetrating look and intimidating face, for fun to point out the irony of his "dangerous folk" comment *


----------



## HeavyG (Nov 18, 2002)

The bystander hurries on his way.  






After taking a look around, the party comes to the conclusion that Wolf's Tavern is a pretty average little inn, with reasonable prices and okay food and drinks.  Its name comes from the owner/bartender, James Wolf, a retired adventurer.

The party also overhears a pair of travellers talking about their reason for coming to Teziir.  It seems that the city encourages most faiths to establish a temple here and thus, the city has a multitude of religious buildings.


----------



## Taz (Nov 18, 2002)

“Well, yes of course, it's as safe as it can be. And looking scary doesn't always help, sometimes it just attracts unwanted attention!”

_Taz smiles and shrugs._

_Of course, Taz will keep the gemstone as safe as possible, having it stashed in a small bag under her clothing, so noone could possibly steal it from her. And she knows at least the basic tricks of the trade._









*OOC:*


 When will we get back to Archibald anyways, I lost track how long we travelled here. But it wasn't that long. One more day?


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 18, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *Its name comes from the owner/bartender, James Wolf, a retired adventurer.
> 
> The party also overhears a pair of travellers talking about their reason for coming to Teziir.  It seems that the city encourages most faiths to establish a temple here and thus, the city has a multitude of religious buildings. *



Ubaar is disappointed when the answer to his question of "Where are the wolfies?" is a negative. 

"I was hoping some wildness could be in town..."

After hearing about the religious pilgrims, Ubaar will strike up a conversation, something like this: 
"Heya - you guys come to Teziir to set up shop for your god?

Why you have to come here to do that?
To build brick and stone place where god live?
god shouldn't live in temple - he should live inside each of us - in here!"
*Ubaar strikes his left breast emphatically.*

"You wanna hear about Uthgar?
He so Strong, he let Ubaar do many things - give me Strength to survive when all around is pain...."

Ubaar goes on, trying to I guess recruit followers for Uthgar down south.









*OOC:*


 how do you guys play clerics?
In my experience with campaigns, either followers readily adopt what the PC cleric says, or there's not a snowball's chance that NPC's will adopt the faith of the PC, regardless of how spectacular of proof (in personal powers) that the PC displays... 

Discuss?


----------



## CRGreathouse (Nov 19, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think that in a polytheistic world like Faerûn, shows of power aren't that great for conversions.  They show that your god has efficacy (or you're really slick ), but not that he/she/it is suited for the person's worship.

Edit: In the campaign I run, the PC paladin has converted a number of others to his faith.  We don't have a PC cleric in the party, but the late NPC cleric who was with the party tried for conversions.  He wasn't as successful, making no on-stage conversions at all.


----------



## drs (Nov 20, 2002)

"Here is fine" _Murhid says as they enter the inn._
"After we eat, we should see if there is a jeweler or some such that can tell us if his sir-ship, Archibald, is telling the truth in that the gem is priceless... and yes we should also ask about Archibald himself, good idea Tall-One." _After Murhid eats he asks if Taz (and gem ), and the rest of the group want to check if there are any jewelers about. Murhid will leave it to Ubaar to find out more about Archibald, given it was his suggestion._


----------



## Taz (Nov 20, 2002)

*OOC:*


 reaper, wasn't there an OOC thread once? 







Taz replies: “Do you think it's a good idea to alarm others about our prrrecious?”


----------



## HeavyG (Nov 20, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *“Well, yes of course, it's as safe as it can be. And looking scary doesn't always help, sometimes it just attracts unwanted attention!”
> 
> Taz smiles and shrugs.*



*
*
(OOC : as an aside, it is well-known that Teziir is the safest city on the den of depravity that is the Dragon Coast.)




			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A half day to a day's ride.








			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *After hearing about the religious pilgrims, Ubaar will strike up a conversation, something like this:
> "Heya - you guys come to Teziir to set up shop for your god?
> 
> Why you have to come here to do that?
> ...




_The pilgrims turn to look haughtily at the barbarian._

"Nooo, we haven't come to establish a Temple to our Lord of the Morning.  We have come to visit the Halls of the Rising Sun and present our respects to its High Priestess."

_They don't seem too keen on hearing about what they call a "second-rate barbarian demipower", either._







			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is the second case, right now. 

In my experience, PC clerics rarely take the opportunity to try and convert followers.  And like CRG says, it's not a matter of proof.  Everybody knows that Lathander and Uthgar and Bane are real and that they all grant spells to their clerics.  That's why they'll choose a deity who corresponds to their life interests.  And most people don't worship one deity anyway, but pay service to the one that applies most to their current situation.


(Tried to post this yesterday but the boards wouldn't let me)


----------



## drs (Nov 21, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz replies: “Do you think it's a good idea to alarm others about our prrrecious?”*



"True Taz, maybe it be best if we not poke around... Archibald just had a certian air about him, an unsettling force." Murhid looks around, "Ah it's probably all in my head anyway."


----------



## drs (Nov 21, 2002)

Once done eating Murhid will set out for an evening walk, have a look at some of the ships in port, and see if there is any interesting night life in Teziir.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 21, 2002)

If there's action going on, Ubaar would be there...  

Ubaar would join Murhid on the town at night.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Nov 21, 2002)

_After Murhid (and any of the others) leave to take in the wonderous sights and sounsd of Teziir's nightlife, Jalon retires to his room to relax, perform his evening prayers, and contemplate what the future may have in store - in particular tomorrows meeting with Archibald._


[OOC:  Jalon memorises 2xDetect Magic, Light, Read Magic, Inflict Light Wounds, Bless, Magic Weapon, Magic Weapon(D), Spiritual Weapon, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon(D).]


----------



## HeavyG (Nov 21, 2002)

_At night, the port is quiet.  About a dozen ships are anchored to the docks, guarded by alert-looking guards.

The streets near the port, however, are bustling with activity.  Like any other port town, sailors are spending their money freely in the nearby inns, or carousing on the street, drinking, wenching or gambling (mostly with dice).  Crime also runs rampant and the heroes often hear someone who's shouting after some thief, or discovering his belt pouch has been stolen or things like that.

There seems to be less violent crimes as in Westgate, though.

_


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 22, 2002)

"murhid - this place is more Ubaar's style.... 

Ordered enough to know how to get around to find things without getting killed, but wild enough to let ya be yourself, have some fun and raise some hell without some Laws getting in the way!"

Ubaar would be looking for a place to drink, dance, wrestle (betting on arm-wrestling matches, if they have them) and let loose after coming so close to dying in the Dungeon.

Anything less would be a waste of the life and power Uthgar shares with Ubaar...


----------



## drs (Nov 22, 2002)

"Yes time to let loose" He smirks. "Say why don't you go in and order me something strong to drink, I have need to ask a couple of the ship guards a question." He rubs his hands together and then sets out to one of the closer ships, with a touch of pride in his step. As he approaches a pair of guards he tries as best to make his demeanor as friendly as possible, as well as holding two silver pieces in his hand. "Fair night tonight eh boys? I was wondering if either of you would know how much it'd cost for a trip across the blue liquid sky know as the sea? More specifically Ordulin? Just a rough price would do..." [If they have no idea at all Murhid will ask where he could find such information.] He then flicks the guards a silver piece each and makes his way to the inn chosen by Ubaar. Taking his seat next to Ubaar, he looks the crowd over.


----------



## Taz (Nov 22, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> (OOC : as an aside, it is well-known that Teziir is the safest city on the den of depravity that is the Dragon Coast.)
> 
> *The streets near the port, however, are bustling with activity.  Like any other port town, sailors are spending their money freely in the nearby inns, or carousing on the street, drinking, wenching or gambling (mostly with dice).  Crime also runs rampant and the heroes often hear someone who's shouting after some thief, or discovering his belt pouch has been stolen or things like that. *












*OOC:*


 Safest city, eh? Wondering how the other cities are like, then!  







_Taz will stay in the tavern of choice, having a fine meal and a drink after a long day journeying, watching the locals and keeping the gem safe. Also, she'll take care, that the party will have rooms for the night, unless someone else did already rent some._


----------



## HeavyG (Nov 25, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> * Ubaar would be looking for a place to drink, dance, wrestle (betting on arm-wrestling matches, if they have them) and let loose after coming so close to dying in the Dungeon.
> 
> *




You find a bar with a ring where people, mostly sailors, are wrestling in a kind of central arena. It seems to be a "challenge" system, where two guys wrestle and the winner gets challenged by someone in the crowd and so on. There's also all kinds of drinking, dancing and other shenanigans going on.

No arena deathmatches like in Westgate here, but I figure it's cool with you right ?

(If you want to wrestle, do 5 grappling rolls (d20+str mod+BAB) and I'll describe how you did.  - Playing each battle out would take a month of real time.) 




Also, the guards that Murhid approached told him that crossing the Dragonmere to Sembia should cost about 10 gold pieces if you don't mind not having a private cabin, and take a few days, depending on weather and so on.  Also, Ordulin is a land-locked city, and so, they said, your best bet would be to land in Selgaunt and walk the rest of the way.  Ships leave for Selgaunt pretty much daily.  







			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah .

It's safer as far as bodily damage goes, but not for the purse. 

Life (and death) is pretty cheap on the Dragon Coast.


(Sorry for the lateness.  I tried to post on friday but the boards refused to accept my post.)


----------



## CRGreathouse (Nov 25, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *You find a bar with a ring where people, mostly sailors, are wrestling in a kind of central arena. It seems to be a "challenge" system, where two guys wrestle and the winner gets challenged by someone in the crowd and so on. There's also all kinds of drinking, dancing and other shenanigans going on.*




Kytess feels right at home...


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 25, 2002)

Ubaar's eyes light up at the wrestling ring.

He slaps Kytess on the back and says excitedly, "Wanna wrastle, Kyte?" 

If she declines, he'll disappointedly say "It'd be a LOT funner with you,  but I guess I'll have to take it out on these unfortunate opponents..."  

Ubaar will wait his turn, studying the style(s) of wrestling arrayed in this tavern, casting Bull's Strength on himself, apply some Suregrip if it seems there might be enough money to be won to offset the cost of the Suregrip application (50 gp), then challenge the victor and step into the ring, taking off his armor and all, leaving only a loincloth and his necklace, revealing his Thunderlizard tattoo acrost his chest and bulging muscles...

He'll flex for Kytess sexily, winking at the only audience member he cares about. 

If he's in trouble in the match(es), he'll Rage (up to 3 times).
His current STR is 19 + the Bull's Strength roll, his BAB is 3
If you want me to roll, I'll do that next post, otherwise if you feel like doing it, and if he wins,  Ubaar would do multiple matches tonight, wagering fairly highly in good faith on his prowess. (up to ~200 - 250  gp range total)


----------



## HeavyG (Nov 27, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *apply some Suregrip if it seems there might be enough money to be won to offset the cost of the Suregrip application (50 gp)
> 
> ...
> 
> wagering fairly highly in good faith on his prowess. (up to ~200 - 250  gp range total) *




People seem to be betting amounts in silver pieces, mostly, sometimes going up to a few gold pieces.

It's mostly working-class joes in here, or the medieval peasant equivalent.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *If you want me to roll, I'll do that next post *




Please do. 

You got a +4 for the Bull's Strength, btw.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Nov 27, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *He slaps Kytess on the back and says excitedly, "Wanna wrastle, Kyte?"
> 
> If she declines, he'll disappointedly say "It'd be a LOT funner with you,  but I guess I'll have to take it out on these unfortunate opponents..."  *




"No, you're too strong."   "I'll watch you, though!"



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *He'll flex for Kytess sexily, winking at the only audience member he cares about. *




_Kytess notices, but fails to see what Ubaar means -- if indeed she saw it was intended for her._


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 27, 2002)

Much preferring a ring of Good Sports as opposed to a Deathmatch Contest, Ubaar steps inside the ring with his opponent(s), grinning good-naturedly yet savagely (Intimidate).









*OOC:*


 Heavy, I rolled (with the +9 modifier) a 20, a 24, a 29!, a 12, and a 27.
Yup, got a natural. 
You should let me roll more often....


----------



## drs (Nov 27, 2002)

Murhid sits, drink in hand, content to watch Ubaar wrestle. Though keeps an eye out for anything unusual.


----------



## HeavyG (Nov 27, 2002)

_The night sped by like a dream.  The electrical atmosphere in the tavern, the shouts of the crowd, the free-flowing alcohol...

When Ubaar stepped into the ring the first time and quickly defeated his opponent, the crowd noticed.  The following hours went by quickly, as the barbarian took down most of his civilized opponents quickly and efficiently.  There was one point where the half-orc was worried a bit as he was wrasslin' a red-bearded dwarf from the Great Rift, but he finally won after a long struggle.

Near the end of the night, the combination of drunk alcohol, fatigue, the end of the strength spell and a huge, ugly bald guy (nicknamed "Ogre" by the crowd, and rightly so) got the better of the warrior.  By that time, however, a good had already been had by all, and the companions managed to pay for the evening's celebrations as well as make a small profit from betting on the priest of Uthgar (about 10-15 gold pieces each, all told)._


----------



## Taz (Nov 28, 2002)

_After a refreshing meal and some drinks, Taz goes up to her room and after making sure the room is locked, everything is where it belongs, and the gem is safe, the halfling quickly falls asleep under Sheela's watchful eyes..._





			
				HeavyG said:
			
		

> *It's safer as far as bodily damage goes, but not for the purse. *












*OOC:*


 Just wondering, since you referred to it as the safest city in reply to (or so I thought) Taz' mentioning of possible thievery! 









			
				HeavyG said:
			
		

> *Life (and death) is pretty cheap on the Dragon Coast.*












*OOC:*


 How much for an extra life?


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 28, 2002)

Ubaar stumbles home (preferrably leaning on little Kyte - she's stronger than she looks!  ), feeling satisfied (well, almost  ).

Between the drink, the celebration of life, the besting in physical combat, and a job almost seen thru to completion - only a day away... 

Life is Good to Ubaar.


----------



## HeavyG (Dec 2, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Life is Good to Ubaar.   *




_... and this is when a dragon crashed on the inn..._ (kidding) 



_The rest of the night passes without incident, and the party wakes up (at various times) to the welcoming aroma of baking bread coming from the inn's kitchen._


(Edit : Yay !  I can post !  I can post !)


----------



## Taz (Dec 2, 2002)

_Taz will be in the tavern room quite early and await the rest of the party while having breakfast._

“Good Morning to you all! Are you well rested?”

_She sighs melancholy._

“Our journey will find its end today. I'm already looking forward to meet the good Archibald again.”


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Dec 2, 2002)

_Jalon Odessa wakes shortly before dawn, and sets about performing his morning prayers and rituals.  After paying worship to his lord and patron, Tyr, Jalon purposefully dons his armour and ichor-stained surcoat, secures his weapons and black gauntlet, and adjusts the silver fist icon hanging about his neck.  The priest then takes his backpack, torch and adventuring supplies and places them about his person, before slowly pulling on his long, battle-worn leather boots and heading to the common room.

After ordering a sparce meal from the inkeeper of water, bread and unsalted broth, Jalon notices Taz sitting alone at a table, and moves to join her.  The warrior-priest addresses the diminutive halfling cordially._

'Good morning, miss Taz.  I trust the evening experiencing the sights and sounds of Teziir was enjoyed by all?  

'I hope the others are well-rested, as we should like to leave to return the opal by mid-morning.  Are the others still sleeping, even at this late hour?'


----------



## Taz (Dec 4, 2002)

“experiencing... oh well, yes this place was quite cozy and the dinner was good as well! I don't know, if the others enjoyed their lil tour or whether they are still asleep, almost seems like.”

_Taz shrugs and continues with her breakfast._


----------



## drs (Dec 5, 2002)

Murhid comes down the stairs just about tripping on his way down. If he had hair it would have been a mess, just as much as his clothes. He sits down straightens his clothes a little and orders something to eat.
"Beautiful day isn't it my friends" Murhid says as he squints out at a window. "I have it in trust you two had a well night? When do you think we will have set off for travel to seek Archibald? After we eat?"


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 6, 2002)

After crawling out of bed and fixing himself up, Ubaar prays before coming down to eat with his companions this good morning.

He has washed, and is in better condition than you'd expect (except for the occasional re-balancing effort and him going slow), tho is not exactly bright and chipper, but is in very good spirits nonetheless.

"mmm, I'm starving...  *visibly thinks, then looks around* ... where's Kyte?

We're going to drop 'it' off today, right?
Kinda makes you think about the adventure....

We should get on the road soon, before this town takes a bite outta us, instead a other way around."


----------



## CRGreathouse (Dec 6, 2002)

*yawn*  _Kytess wakes up late and comes downstairs, looking somewhat disheveled but otherwise normal.  She greets the group cheerily:_

"Good morning!"

_and she's not back to her old self._


----------



## HeavyG (Dec 6, 2002)

lol

I was wondering how long it would be until someone realized or mentioned that. 

_The breakfast is good and fresh.  It energizes the party for the day's travelling to come.

Afterwards, the heroes manage to scrounge up enough small change to pay for the room and meal._


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 10, 2002)

"Mmmm... nummy food.
Ubaar was hungry.

Should we go now?

Kytess need fixed - she broken." 
Ubaar makes sure the warrior woman doesn't hear him, which shouldn't be hard in her current state of obliviousness.


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 11, 2002)

bump 








*OOC:*


 Hey, guys - I vote we finish up this classic adventure, before we get drowned in all these PbP adventures cropping up!  LOL

I think we've all done what we set out to do with the adventure, no?
Let's finish it out in style, and meet Archiblad again after all this time (over a year playing together, you know that?)


----------



## HeavyG (Dec 11, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *bump
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I vote for that too !

Edit : Hey, I just realized I can do something about it !

_Later that evening...

The ride along the road to Westgate was uneventful.  The nice weather and well-kept road made for good time and the group arrives at Archibald's estate as the sun is setting over the bay.  Guards stand at the gate and servants hurry about to finish their day's business.

As you approach, a tough-looking dwarf in house livery asks your business._


----------



## drs (Dec 12, 2002)

The towering Murhid steps up to the dwarf, "we have returned from acquiring a certain something for your master, we seek to collect our reward."

OOC: Dam it sure has been a while...


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 12, 2002)

Lost in travel-conversation that remenisces about the adventure and the last time they came here, when they didn't even know each other, Ubaar warns everyone, "That butler'd better be on his toes, now that Sollir's back."  

"Anyone think Archibaldy will make us prove the Opal's real in the room with the phantom-people?"


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Dec 13, 2002)

'I wouldn't be suprised if that wizard had one or two tricks up his sleeve, Ubaar - I simply hope we can deliver the Opal and leave without too much nonsense.  An explanation from Archibald as to why he requires the gem wouldn't go astray, either.'



> The towering Murhid steps up to the dwarf, "we have returned from acquiring a certain something for your master, we seek to collect our reward."




_Jalon turns to face the dwarf._

'Indeed, I am Jalon Odessa, judge in the service of our lord Tyr, and these are my companions - Taz, Murhid, Kytess, Ubaar and Sollir Furryfoot.  We have returned from an errand for your master, and seek an audience with him at utmost haste.'


----------



## HeavyG (Dec 13, 2002)

Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *'I wouldn't be suprised if that wizard had one or two tricks up his sleeve, Ubaar - I simply hope we can deliver the Opal and leave without too much nonsense.  An explanation from Archibald as to why he requires the gem wouldn't go astray, either.'*








			
				drs said:
			
		

> *The towering Murhid steps up to the dwarf, "we have returned from acquiring a certain something for your master, we seek to collect our reward."*







			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Jalon turns to face the dwarf.
> 
> 'Indeed, I am Jalon Odessa, judge in the service of our lord Tyr, and these are my companions - Taz, Murhid, Kytess, Ubaar and Sollir Furryfoot.  We have returned from an errand for your master, and seek an audience with him at utmost haste.' *




_The dwarf, chainmail-clad and with the stylized "A" that is Archibald's rune on his tabard, looks you over carefully._

"Yes, we have been told to expect you.  Wait a minute, if you please."

_He then has another guard open the gate and goes to the manor house.

After about 10 minutes, he returns with Oscan in tow.  The butler is well-dressed as he was last time._

"Well, that was fast.  You have 'the item' ?  Good.  Follow me.  I have been instructed to bring you to Archibald the Great immediately."

_He leads you to the manor, into a side door and down a hall with nice statues of the various gods worshipped in this part of the Realm (watching Sollir closely all the time).  He then leads you down a narrow staircase into an area lit with magic and up to a heavy silver-rune-covered stone door.

He touches a rune and the door slides to the side.

On the other side is a pretty large area, about 50 feet to a side, with rough stone walls and not much in the way of ornamentations.  Stone tables and benches lie here and there, covered with alchemical gear, including bubbling beakers and so on.  There are also bookstands with large tome on them.

In the center of the room, on an ornate stand, lies a reddish sword, glowing with a flame-like aura.  Motes of small blue and yellow lights appear in the air around the blade and swirl around and into the sword.

In a corner of the room, near a blue-glowing magic circle, is Archibald, savior of Teziir and Scourge of Dragonkind.  He's still clad in scholarly robes of flaming hues.  His tall frame turns around as he hears the door slide open, making his robes whirl around and for a moment, they look like dancing flames.

He strides towards the door. As he does so, the blue glow in the circle fades, then disappears._ 

"The Questers !  I expect you have the Fire Opal with you ?"

_He puts his hand out._


----------



## Taz (Dec 13, 2002)

_Taz smiles, as Oscan mentions, that the group has been fast. 'Really?', she thinks to herself, 'Or is he just being polite'._

“Well met, Archibald! Yes, indeed, we do have what you asked us to search for.”

_Taz looks around for a moment, while carefully taking the gem out of her pocket. She shrugs and holds it up for everyone to see._

“I assume, it is to finish this sword?”


----------



## Taz (Dec 13, 2002)

_Taz smiles, as Oscans mentions, that the group has been fast. 'Really?', she thinks to herself, 'Or is he just being polite'. She moves on with the others to finally meet Archibald._

“Well met, Archibald! Yes, indeed, we do have what you asked us to search for.”

_Taz looks around for a moment, while carefully taking the gem out of her pocket. She shrugs and holds it up for everyone to see._

“I assume, it is to finish this sword?”


----------



## CRGreathouse (Dec 13, 2002)

_Kytess wonders why Archibald has his hand out._


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 13, 2002)

Ubaar resists the temptation to greet him in his tribe's ages-old fashion of slapping his palm violently, called "Gimme palm."


----------



## HeavyG (Dec 15, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> * “Well met, Archibald! Yes, indeed, we do have what you asked us to search for.”
> 
> Taz looks around for a moment, while carefully taking the gem out of her pocket. She shrugs and holds it up for everyone to see.
> 
> “I assume, it is to finish this sword?” *




_When Taz holds the gem up, the archmage's eyes light up._ "Yes, I can feel this will do nicely."

_As the wizard reaches towards the gem, he answers_ "Yes, indeed, young woman.  The Dragon Slaying sword.  My crowning achievement.  This will give us the edge we need against the Cult of Dragons."


**FLASHBACK* *FLASHBACK* *FLASHBACK* *FLASHBACK* *


> A little over a tenday ago...
> _Your escort guided you to a predetermined place at the table and bid you good meal.
> 
> Soon after, the doors opened and Archibald entered. Once again, the doors seemed to have moved of their own accord to let the Master of the house in. He strode in the room and exclaimed : _
> ...




*END FLASHBACK*

_Archibald takes the gem._  "You have my thanks.  What you have done will greatly help our cause.  The Cult of Dragons will be defeated.  Oscan will hand you your reward."

_He turns towards the center of the room and strides towards the unfinished sword._


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 16, 2002)

"Hey, Archie - 
Ubaar glad you like our work, and all, but I was thinking you would be paying us before you take tha Opal...

And by the way: after all we went thru to get this thing, I think you got a bargain in hiring us.
You know there was a demon-red-dragon down there?"


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Dec 16, 2002)

_Jalon turns and bows deeply before Archibald._

'We were glad to be of assistance, sir mage.  I expect no reward for this service - the knowledge that we have aided the cause of righteousness and justice is reward enough.'


----------



## Taz (Dec 16, 2002)

_Since Taz has no reason not to trust the wizard, she lets him take the gem._

“Thank you, sir. We'll go and meet with Oscan to get our well-earned reward then.”


----------



## drs (Dec 16, 2002)

"I hope you do indeed use it wisely, Sir. Good day" Murhid says as he leaves the room.


----------



## HeavyG (Dec 16, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"Hey, Archie -
> Ubaar glad you like our work, and all, but I was thinking you would be paying us before you take tha Opal...
> 
> And by the way: after all we went thru to get this thing, I think you got a bargain in hiring us.
> You know there was a demon-red-dragon down there?" *




_Since Taz lets him have the gem, the wizard ignores the first part of what Ubaar's saying, but he turns around when he hears the second part.  He puts the opal on a bench, forgotten for now and his are almost glowing with curiosity._

"A dragon in the ruins of the monastery of the fire opal ?  What do you mean demon-red ?  Was it big ? Can you tell me exactly what happened ?"




			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *Since Taz has no reason not to trust the wizard, she lets him take the gem.
> 
> “Thank you, sir. We'll go and meet with Oscan to get our well-earned reward then.” *




_Right outside the room, Oscan is waiting with a couple of big guys bearing big bags from which comes the noise of large amounts of coins._

"Here you go, 7 bags with 1000 gold pieces each.  I also took the liberty of adding a bonus since you did the job so quickly." _He gives Taz a small bag.  Looking inside reveals a bunch of small gems._ "There's fifteen hundred gold pieces worth in there.  Nice job."

_He also takes a good look at Kytess and says, _"It looks like there's something wrong with madam Kytess.  I can have a priest look at her if you wish."


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 18, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *"A dragon in the ruins of the monastery of the fire opal ?  What do you mean demon-red ?  Was it big ? Can you tell me exactly what happened ?"*



"ehh -  it was a baby one, but big enough to be guardian of place. And it was part demon, or something.

I think some lizard-men were brought in to train it by tha witchy-woman - Taz, was she from out of town, or something?

She wasn't a local, is all Ubaar knows."


----------



## Taz (Dec 18, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> "Here you go, 7 bags with 1000 gold pieces each.  I also took the liberty of adding a bonus since you did the job so quickly." _He gives Taz a small bag.  Looking inside reveals a bunch of small gems._ "There's fifteen hundred gold pieces worth in there.  Nice job."




“Thank you, it was a pleasure to be of help. I'll see that everyone will get a fair share of that bonus.”

_Taz bows and then takes the small bag and one big bag of gold. Noticing the weight of the money bag, Taz lets it slide to the floor and says with a smile:_

“You don't happen to have some lighter coins, do you?”





> _He also takes a good look at Kytess and says, _"It looks like there's something wrong with madam Kytess.  I can have a priest look at her if you wish."




“Please, that would be great. I know something _is_ wrong with her, she seems so... childlike and unperceptive...”



_Overhearing Ubaar still talk to Archibald, Taz heads back into the room._



> _I think some lizard-men were brought in to train it by tha witchy-woman - Taz, was she from out of town, or something?_




“Yes indeed. The lizardmen were hired to train the dragon, for whatever foul purpose the demon-witch had in mind. And now that you say it, I still have her journal with me, maybe it'll be of interest?”

_Taz takes out Skazzyg's spellbook and journal and holds it towards Archibald._


----------



## Taz (Dec 18, 2002)

“She was on a task for someone else down there, some demon or devil... or worse... it's all in there! Well, some of it, at least.”


----------



## HeavyG (Dec 19, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> * Taz bows and then takes the small bag and one big bag of gold. Noticing the weight of the money bag, Taz lets it slide to the floor and says with a smile:
> 
> “You don't happen to have some lighter coins, do you?” *




_Without so much as a smile, the butler says, _"Well, we have copper coins.  Those are marginally lighter, madam."

_One of the guys carrying the bags answers_ "We would have paid you in gems, but you would have to sell those in town, probably at a loss, so we figured this would be better since you were probably going to spend it in town and thus wouldn't need to carry them very far."

_Then Oscan says, _"We can always pay you in scrolls or minor magical items, if you prefer.  We have a few here on sale."

(He offers a 25% discount on scrolls and potions too)





			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *“Please, that would be great. I know something is wrong with her, she seems so... childlike and unperceptive...”*




_When the party is done here, Oscan will bring Kytess to brother Huylan, a priest of Azuth and hireling of Archibald's.  After a short examination of Kytess, he'll cast a spell (using up a diamond in the progress), muttering about "undead drain" and Kytess will regain her faculties._ (Restoration - all wisdom regained)




			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *
> Overhearing Ubaar still talk to Archibald, Taz heads back into the room.
> 
> 
> ...




_Archibald seems very interested as he skims the journal. Finally, he lifts his head up and says_ "Very interesting.  That woman was with the Cult of Dragons, my old enemies, as shown by that diagram.  May I keep this ?  There are a couple of interesting incantations in that spellbook too.  I will give you two thousand gold pieces for it, since you *he indicates Taz* have no need of such a book."


----------



## HeavyG (Dec 19, 2002)

Oh, I'm taking the bus to the Parental-land-of-no-internet tonight.  I won't be back in town until the 3rd at the earliest.  See you in 2003 for the final final wrapup of the campaign, and have a Merry Christmas and a happy new year, everyone !


----------



## Taz (Dec 20, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> _Without so much as a smile, the butler says, _"Well, we have copper coins.  Those are marginally lighter, madam."




“Uhm...” _Taz wonders, whether he just makes fun, or has not understood her question..._



> _One of the guys carrying the bags answers_ "We would have paid you in gems, but you would have to sell those in town, probably at a loss, so we figured this would be better since you were probably going to spend it in town and thus wouldn't need to carry them very far."
> 
> _Then Oscan says, _"We can always pay you in scrolls or minor magical items, if you prefer.  We have a few here on sale."




“Well, yes, we'll probably spend the coins here. Thanks, I think it'll work somehow. Minor magical items you say? Maybe I'll find something of use in your selection...”



> _Archibald seems very interested as he skims the journal. Finally, he lifts his head up and says_ "Very interesting.  That woman was with the Cult of Dragons, my old enemies, as shown by that diagram.  May I keep this ?  There are a couple of interesting incantations in that spellbook too.  I will give you two thousand gold pieces for it, since you *he indicates Taz* have no need of such a book."




“Of course, you can have it, as we have no further need for it. 2000 gold pieces you say? That's a most generous offer. Thank you!”

*MERRY CHRISTMAS*


----------



## CRGreathouse (Dec 21, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *When the party is done here, Oscan will bring Kytess to brother Huylan, a priest of Azuth and hireling of Archibald's.  After a short examination of Kytess, he'll cast a spell (using up a diamond in the progress), muttering about "undead drain" and Kytess will regain her faculties. (Restoration - all wisdom regained)*




YAY!!


----------



## drs (Dec 24, 2002)

Murhid watches his companions in silence, and contemplates what to do. What to do with his new found bounty and what to do considering his life, what path to take.

"Maybe it will present it self to me" he says quietly, thinking out aloud.

Happy holidays all!


----------



## Taz (Dec 24, 2002)

“We should identify the few magical treasures we found, then we can see what the money can do for us here in the big city and take care that everyone gets a fair share of it!” 

_Taz will ask Oscan (or Archibald himself, if he doesn't seem to busy to be bothered with such simple questions), if Archibald or one of his employees offer identification services, or whether he can sell us a 4th level identify scroll, which would be just as good._


----------



## Taz (Jan 6, 2003)

*BOUNCE*

Err... *BUMP*


----------



## HeavyG (Jan 7, 2003)

Taz said:
			
		

> * Taz will ask Oscan (or Archibald himself, if he doesn't seem to busy to be bothered with such simple questions), if Archibald or one of his employees offer identification services, or whether he can sell us a 4th level identify scroll, which would be just as good. *




_As it turns out, Archibald is a busy man.  Besides finishing the enchantment on his sword and analyzing the diary you have just sold him, he has a billion things to do, all important, it seems.

However, Oscan brings Taz and whoever wants to come to the "Magic Shoppe", actually just a room with a desk and a clerk with a price list for what they have in the vault.  It just so happens they have such a scroll.  With the 25% discount on scrolls and potions (this time only, you understand...), the scroll comes down to 150gp._ (If my math is correct)

(Since this is the end of the adventure and all, we'll also assume that the "shoppe" has whatever it is you wish to acquire at standard book price.)


Assuming Taz uses the scroll to identify the magical items found in the Dungeon of the Fire Opal, she will determine that :
- The wand is a wand of magic missiles (3rd caster level, 14 charges left)
- The cloak from the tiefling wizard is a cloak of resistance +1
- The warped staff from the undead priest seems to be both enchanted to strike and protects from good people (not strictly canon use of the id spell, but it is a +1 quarterstaff (only one end) and radiates Protection from Good)

Was there something else I'm forgetting ?


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 7, 2003)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *Was there something else I'm forgetting ? *




No, I think that's it.


----------



## Taz (Jan 7, 2003)

_Taz seems to have a magic ring as well, but doesn't remember where she got that. That's why she wanted a fourth level scroll, because there have been four magic items to identify._

_Subtracts 150gp from the loot for the identify._


----------



## HeavyG (Jan 9, 2003)

Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz seems to have a magic ring as well, but doesn't remember where she got that. *




Right, now I remember, the undead priest had a ring as well.




			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *That's why she wanted a fourth level scroll, because there have been four magic items to identify.*




I had figured that out, that's why I asked if there was another item.



The ring is a counterspell ring.  It currently holds a searing light spell.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 9, 2003)

So, what are we going to do with the stuff?  We have a ring, a wand, a cloak of resistance, and an evil staff.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 9, 2003)

"Uhh...  those things not interesting to Ubaar.

Could someone good at counting tell me what all we got, and maybe what Ubaar's cut is of it?
I'm not good at counting..."


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jan 20, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"Uhh...  those things not interesting to Ubaar.
> *




'Agreed, Ubaar.  Such items as gthose gathered from our fallen foes were assuredly made for an evil purpose, to serve evil masters.  We would be well-advised to leave them be, and certainly not to use them ourselves.

'As for the monetary reward,  feel free to divide that amongst yourselves as you will.  I require no more wealth than what the Fists of Tyr see fit to grant me, and certainly have no use for a life of excess.'


----------



## HeavyG (Jan 23, 2003)

Mmh.  10 days between posts.

I think that's a wrap, people.

Thus ends the adventure of the Non-iconics in the Dungeon of the Fire Opal, first named Samnell's non-iconics game, started sometimes in September 2001.

I would like to thank all of you for the fun I've had this last year DMing this fine group.  I hope you have found your time in this adventure worthwhile.  I certainly learned a thing or two about DMing from you fine players and I like to think we contributed to the takeoff of the In Character forum on this message board.  



Still, all good things have an end.  I have lacked the free time a game like this requires (which is a lot) for a while now, as my job keeps taking more and more of my time, so I feel that the quality of the game has suffered lately and for that I'm sorry.



I wish you all the best.


Heavy G


----------



## HeavyG (Jan 23, 2003)

Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *'Agreed, Ubaar.  Such items as gthose gathered from our fallen foes were assuredly made for an evil purpose, to serve evil masters.  We would be well-advised to leave them be, and certainly not to use them ourselves.
> 
> 'As for the monetary reward,  feel free to divide that amongst yourselves as you will.  I require no more wealth than what the Fists of Tyr see fit to grant me, and certainly have no use for a life of excess.' *




Dude, you're soooo lawful good.


----------



## drs (Jan 23, 2003)

T'was a ball HG! 
I can't thank you enough for the time and effort you've put into this game.

Murhid nods as to say *is it clea-*, I mean *Good luck and farewell, everyone.* 

And here we are just one last time...


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Jan 23, 2003)

Thanks for the amazingly understanding, thoughtful and helpful DMing of the adventure, Heavy G - it truly has been a joy to play in this game, with a great crew of players aswell.

I guess I just wanted to congratulate everyone on a well-run party - we managed to scrape through without any deaths, and on the whole I think we handled ourselves pretty well (even with the occasional intra-party personality clash near the start...   ).

Hmm... now I'm getting the itch to start another character.  Anyone up for another PbP?


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 23, 2003)

*Wrap-up time!*

whew!
Heavy, I'm glad you called it when you did, cause you guys know I woulda started saying something about wrapping it up eventually!  

I've been wondering for awhile how this would end, and I guess it's just one adventure in the lives of our characters.

Kinda makes you think about things:
[ramble] If our characters were like this adventure, how many different groups of adventurers might they team up with?
I'm presuming that most adventurers don't stay around with each other after a job is done - how often would they meet up with each other on a different job, later in their careers?

In this adventure, who would stay together, do you think, and why?
I'm thinking that Kytess would want to be around the always-centered Murhid to provide her that sense of purpose she desires without even admitting or realizing it.

Taz and Sollir have racial ties, but I don't know about anyone else.
Ubaar might want to follow Kytess around, but he is probably starting to get the hint that she doesn't like him, so he might try gladiator fighting or somesuch for awhile.

Thought : What if our characters met in other games that are being run?
I actually wrote in Ubaar's background (for DM_Matt's "Against the Storm" game) that he parted with you guys as friends, but left as blood enemies with Ivellios.

I don't see many of you guys being active in other games, and I have many thoughts/questions about your experiences in this (IMO) well-done, and classic PbP adventure:

Are any of you burnt out on PbP gaming?
Did you just get your fill of it with this one character, and want to try others (as Seraph mentioned), or would you want to re-use these characters?
For my part, I love playing Ubaar and think I have a strong handle on him, so I would continue playing him wherever games are held.

I'm wondering if you guys would want to swap impressions about the game, and how it went:
what worked, maybe what didn't work.

We've gamed for over a year together, and I'm proud of our efforts, appreciative of Heavy's skill and commitment, and I think we blazed the trail for all this massive amounts of gaming that's going on in the IC Forum nowadays.

Thoughts, guys?
Or do you just want to say goodbye, and not talk about the adventure.
Maybe we can share our favorite parts, etc.  ?


----------



## drs (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Wrap-up time!*



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Did you just get your fill of it with this one character, and want to try others (as Seraph mentioned), or would you want to re-use these characters?*



I doubt I'd use Murhid again for another game, though having said that he's my favorite character out of the 4 PBP I'm in or was in... But I spose that's more because of the group and not the character.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *If our characters were like this adventure, how many different groups of adventurers might they team up with?
> I'm presuming that most adventurers don't stay around with each other after a job is done - how often would they meet up with each other on a different job, later in their careers? *



Yeah good point, it's something normal games prevent; allowing you to roam, gain contacts, and find the right group for you. You people ever seen the movie Ronin? That's pretty similar to our adventure, 'cept for the guns, cars, characters, everything... well sort of similar .

As far as favorite parts one would have to be the joke CRG said 'bout Kytess' and Murhid's silent conversation in the tunnel. The other fav parts would be all of HeavyG's resolving combat round posts, was like a birthday present whenever a new one came . I'm sure they'd be others, just hard to remember that far back.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Wrap-up time!*



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *I'm thinking that Kytess would want to be around the always-centered Murhid to provide her that sense of purpose she desires without even admitting or realizing it.*




Yes, for the time being.  She's comfortable around Murhid, much more than any of the other members.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Ubaar might want to follow Kytess around, but he is probably starting to get the hint that she doesn't like him, so he might try gladiator fighting or somesuch for awhile.*




Right now, Kytess doesn't dislike Ubaar, though she sometime is annoyed with him.  She's not very good at moderating her feelings -- it's all on or all off for her.

She's not really ready for any kind of emotional commitment now, though that could change soon.  I don't think I'm qualified to play her at that point, though; it's a gener issue.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Are any of you burnt out on PbP gaming?*




No, not really, though I don't think I'll pick up another one.  I now have a regular game as a player in RL, and my schedule could use pruning.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Did you just get your fill of it with this one character, and want to try others (as Seraph mentioned), or would you want to re-use these characters?*




Kytess was already a reuse, actually. 



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *We've gamed for over a year together, and I'm proud of our efforts, appreciative of Heavy's skill and commitment, and I think we blazed the trail for all this massive amounts of gaming that's going on in the IC Forum nowadays.*




We did blaze a trail, or at least show that the trail blazed by PC was open to all.

I really enjoyed the adventure, and would like to thank Heavy G for running it.  It was a bvlast, and you were great, Heavy!



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Maybe we can share our favorite parts, etc.  ? *




I liked the silent conversation, the Wis 1, and the Ivelios/Ubaar disputes that Kytess was in the middle of -- but that's just because I focus on my character's part in the adventure.


----------



## HeavyG (Jan 27, 2003)

Thanks for the good words, people.  I'm touched.

I've had some fun this past year, but it was hard work and long hours.  Especially the combat posts Murhid liked so much.  I'm glad it was appreciated. 

My favorite part was Kyte with a wis of 1 too !

It's true that professional adventurers would not necessarily be working with the same people all the time, although it's hard to do with a normal campaign.


----------



## Taz (Feb 7, 2003)

Sorry guys, that I didn't come back here earlier! 

HeavyG, it was a pleasure to game under your guidance, you are a really good DM and while the adventure suffered from a little slowdown in the end, it was really a lot of fun! GOOD JOB! THANK YOU VERY MUCH! 

All of you, it was a lot of fun to go out on this adventure at your side! 

reaper, I havn't thought about Taz' future yet; maybe, if there comes an opportunity, I'll lead her into another adventure. For now, she'll take a little rest, while I control the fate of my elven cleric in a very roleplayingheavy (which means almost no fighting basically ) campaign on a german D&D messageboard and that of my elven rogue/wizard through the perils of RttToEE per mailing list (you might have noticed, that I am not that often around these parts of the web momentarily).

BTW, if there will come another time for Taz to go out on another adventure, how much XP do we get in the end!?


----------

